# Windows Performance Score *Thread*



## MuNcHeR23

Sig Rig:
5.8
5.5
7.9
6.2
5.9

I need new RAM and a RAID setup..


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Well, the scale now goes from 1 to 7.9 instead of just 5.9 like Vista. So post your scores. I'm just curious.

My Laptop:

4.9
5.9
4.1
5.2
2.9

Mine went to 11








I will try underclocking the 965 see if I can get to 10.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
Mine went to 11








I will try underclocking the 965 see if I can get to 10.

The scale only goes to 7.9.







See screen in first post.


----------



## MuNcHeR23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
Mine went to 11








I will try underclocking the 965 see if I can get to 10.

Classic!!


----------



## Rolandooo

I like windows 7 snipping tool


----------



## razr7

huh why 7.9???

and why is your hard drive so low???


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
The scale only goes to 7.9.







See screen in first post.

reference is from Spinal Tap

one of the best parts of the movie!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=d54UU-fPIsY


----------



## Error 404

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr7* 
huh why 7.9???

and why is your hard drive so low???

I believe he's running on his external


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr7* 
huh why 7.9???

and why is your hard drive so low???

I dunno, same reason as 5.9 in the Vista. And I think hard drives aren't supported so well yet. There is a thread where another member got really low scores for HD too. Mine is higher in Vista, 3.5-4 range.


----------



## caraboose

7.4
5.5
7.9
6.5
3.0

My hard drive sucks poo


----------



## Rolandooo

EDIT: lol not talking about my scores


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
reference is from Spinal Tap

one of the best parts of the movie!

Ah, I got it now. That is pretty funny.


----------



## voice

Harddrive speed lets me down. I think i know what i can do to correct this though.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voice* 
Harddrive speed lets me down. I think i know what i can do to correct this though.









Overclock it!!!!!


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
mine went to 11








i will try underclocking the 965 see if i can get to 10.

hahahahahahahah


----------



## Oblivion77

I also get 2.9 on the hard drive score.


----------



## YOSHIBA




----------



## shibbiness

I dont know why my Hard drive rating is higher than some of the people above, its only 160gb (and its partitioned into two 80 gb)









Nonetheless,


----------



## DEC_42

I wonder how well a Q9550 would do in the CPU tests..

*DLs Win7*


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
I dont know why my Hard drive rating is higher than some of the people above, its only 160gb (and its partitioned into two 80 gb)









Nonetheless,

Something is seriously wrong with my HDD then. Although someone above has the same HDD as me and got a 3. Hmmm.


----------



## IEATFISH

Like I mentioned earlier, it seems that hard drive ratings aren't quite complete.


----------



## heathmcabee




----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
I like windows 7 snipping tool


















Vista had that to :s


----------



## borito4

Ill try on my raptor soon


----------



## 21276

why dont they just make it simple and go 1-10? oh wait, its probably a cheap way to make people think they have worse computers than they actually do so they upgrade more.


----------



## GSingh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
why dont they just make it simple and go 1-10? oh wait, its probably a cheap way to make people think they have worse computers than they actually do so they upgrade more.

lol I only got a 7.9?!?!?!?!?!
But daddy, I WANT A 10!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

mine are:
6.1
5.9
7.9
5.9
2.9
lol, this is without my e8400 in and my evga gtx 260 c216 here yet!


----------



## BioHazard{UK}Pedro

I have an i7 machine (ignore signature, needs updating) But I only get a 5.0 for my 920 OC'd to 3.5Ghz....I DONT UNDERSTAND, a bug maybe? What are other ppl geting?


----------



## iandroo888

T_T

why is hd and mem so low. depressing lol


----------



## Russtynailz

gooddog.. that was a good part.. "NO! Don't point!"


----------



## LegendaryC

Paint > Snipping Tool


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oblivion77* 
I also get 2.9 on the hard drive score.

Dont worry i only get 5.9 with 2 640gb WD in raid 0 so i think the hard drive thing is bugged


----------



## Zoki318

People seam to be forgetting that this is STILL A BETA.


----------



## VCheeZ

lolz...new ratings system = ice cold water to e-peens.

Shrinkage


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
lolz...new ratings system = ice cold water to e-peens.

Shrinkage









LOL! +imaginary rep


----------



## Deegan

i got a 4.4 and my hd that its on is a 60 gig ide maxtor from a emachine that was soooooo old. it told me windows 7 couldnt even be intalled cause the drive was going to fail


----------



## TheLegend

I got a 3.0 on HDD. I knew I should have used it on the array.












Everything else was pretty decent.


----------



## LuminatX

man your score pretty much revolves around your hard drive score.
i need to learn about this RAID stuff


----------



## Quantum Reality

Here's mine - I'm running IE8 right now, attached are snaps from the latest exp index and what Win7 shows my sys specs to be (not using sig rig for Win7 testing)...


----------



## IEATFISH

Obviously, we should all be reporting this so it can get fixed or maybe it is telling the truth and Vista way lying. Hmmm.....


----------



## xz3rorom3o

I know this will only last for a short time so I better enjoy it.....*YES!!!* I have the highest score so far!!!!!









WD6400AAKS RAID0 should be more than 6.0...


----------



## MuNcHeR23

Good thing benchies like this mean nothing..







5.9 with a 320 WD on SATA2..hehe


----------



## kazakia

My Samsung Spinpoint 320GB gets 5.9 and the RAID0 gets 6.0









Not accurate


----------



## procpuarie

do your jobs as beta reviewers and report it! lol. can't wait for my download to finish!


----------



## Quantum Reality

For the record, my test box has DDR2-667 RAM in it at 4-4-4-12. So it's better than most cheap RAM but is still not going to match DDR2-800 etc.







and bugger, CPU-Z says my divider is CPU/8 so it might actually be DDR2-600, but memtest86+ is claiming 685 MHz. Go fig.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Oh, guys? I just realized something. How many of you getting 2.9s and 3.0s for your HDs are using them in AHCI mode?


----------



## rduffy123

heres me


----------



## lordikon

The snipping tool is awesome.

Here are my scores with all hardware at stock settings, no OCs. Also, no driver updates (except my ethernet, so I could get on here).


----------



## VCheeZ

Looks like I will need solid state RAID 0 and 2000mhz ramz to crack this thing open...geez


----------



## Ruredee

2.9.
Wooohoo.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Heres mine







[/URL][/IMG]

Darn, only 5.9 on the hdd









Someone needs to get one of those OCZ quad-RAID SSD setups that has been floating around in the news section and post their rating


----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's mine on my laptop (Dell XPS M1710)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Update after OCing my 4600+ to 2.64 GHz in the attachment.

For comparison my old set was 5.3 CPU and 5.5 RAM.


----------



## thomtom

Because im new i havnt added my specs to my sig so here they are:

Q6600 Core 2 Quad @ 3.1Ghz
2GB Kingston DDR3 1375mhz
ATI 4850 (slight overclock)
Single (soon to raid 0) 74GB Raptor

Its interesting that Vista gave my RAM a 5.9 while windows 7 gives 5.5, any idea?

Lets keep submitting to Microsoft and get this sorted


----------



## loneranger

i got a 6


----------



## Duesco

][/URL]


----------



## MRHANDS




----------



## aurimas1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
I like windows 7 snipping tool



















vista has snipping tool aswell


----------



## Quantum Reality

I'll be dipped, Vista DOES have a Snipping Tool, too. See this website.


----------



## dralb

5.9


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
I'll be dipped, Vista DOES have a Snipping Tool, too. See this website.

True, but you have to have the tablet PC tools enabled. I guess it is the same with 7, I just haven't disabled them yet.


----------



## X1L3D

Here is mine:







I don't like the HDD score.


----------



## ericeod

Here is what I got with my sig rig:


----------



## IEATFISH

Very impressive. And an accurate hard drive score, too...or is it...


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Very impressive. And an accurate hard drive score, too...or is it...

Here is my RAID HD Tach test in Vista. Note I have 5 partitions on my RAID 0.


----------



## Wiremaster

Perhaps Microsuck is leaving some headroom on the HDD scores. Perhaps they predict, with SDD's becoming the norm, that read/write will get crazy faster. Just a thought.


----------



## VCheeZ

I don't get it. I have seen people scoring the same with a single 640gb SATA as 2 Raptors in RAID 0 and 3.2ghz Q6600 scoring within 1/10 of 1 point (7.3/7.4) of a 4ghz QX9650. I call shenanigans on the index. Beta rules apply.

?? are they averaging the speed of ALL the HDs for the index score ??


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I don't get it. I have seen people scoring the same with a single 640gb SATA as 2 Raptors in RAID 0 and 3.2ghz Q6600 scoring within 1/10 of 1 point (7.3/7.4) of a 4ghz QX9650. I call shenanigans on the index. Beta rules apply.

I agree.

Note that Intel has chipset and Raid drivers dated Jan 2009:

Chipset 9.1.0.1012 1/6/2009

RAID 8.7.0.1007 1/5/2009

I am running these, so maybe the newer drivers are helping...


----------



## DjQurt

i get a 5.9 with my hdd being the slowest


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I agree.

Note that Intel has chipset and Raid drivers dated Jan 2009:

Chipset 9.1.0.1012 1/6/2009

RAID 8.7.0.1007 1/5/2009

I am running these, so maybe the newer drivers are helping...

I will try to update those when I get home and do another run. I wonder if my RAM timings are hurting me, because I don't get why I would only score a 5.9 with my sig ram...


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I will try to update those when I get home and do another run. I wonder if my RAM timings are hurting me, because I don't get why I would only score a 5.9 with my sig ram...

It could be a combination of your timings and tRD (Transaction Booster). I used to have the same exact board, and it is a pain to dial in the ram. I had DDR3 1600, and all I could manage was 1540. It took a lot of NB voltage too.


----------



## Aaroman

my hard drive score is low too


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
It could be a combination of your timings and tRD (Transaction Booster). I used to have the same exact board, and it is a pain to dial in the ram. I had DDR3 1600, and all I could manage was 1540. It took a lot of NB voltage too.

My ramz are 1333 Oc'd to 1440 or so at stock timings. I do want a set of 2000s though.


----------



## yamahaSHO

Q9300 is OC'd to 3Ghz.


----------



## RaZzY

Here is mine


----------



## glussier

This is what I get with the rig in my sig:


----------



## Quantum Reality

Speaking of drivers, does anyone know if AMD has ever made chipset drivers for its 7x0 chipsets? That might improve my HD score there in Win7.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Sig Rig:


----------



## meticadpa

Here's mine running on my spare rig.


----------



## Proglitch

Here's mine. Running in my sig rig...


----------



## scottb75

My low is a 6.0 on hard disk as well. I could be wrong, but I think drives with faster Random Access Times like Velociraptors/Raptors/SAS/SSD would score better.


----------



## oregonducks45

2.0

(i'll post a screen shot later)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Sig rig, Win7, Intel Vista64 chipset drivers on, ATI Catalyst 8.12s for Vista64.


----------



## yamahaSHO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yamahaSHO* 
Q9300 is OC'd to 3Ghz.










Just installed it to my 'home office' PC.


----------



## AndyDrake

EVGA 750i SLI FTW, Q9550, 8Gb Cosair Dominator, Liquid Cooled Tai Chi Thermal Take, Windows 7 x64

Low hard drive rating can be fixed by disabling writing cache on the device under device manager. Mine was orginally 2.9


----------



## thewebmaster179

well here is my score fro sig rig:










Disk went down







but I get it its preetty normal


----------



## Gr3m1in

taken with my sig rig running totally stock just to see what it'd score in a non OC'd state


----------



## coffeejunky

My system. I reckon I can get the RAM score better by bumping up to 1066 from 960.


----------



## XxG3nexX




----------



## spazbob

In case anyone hasn't already posted this, the reason for low HDD scores is here:

http://www.overclock.net/windows/443...ml#post5463819


----------



## spy_web314

It may not be the best but im quite happy with this score. Anyone else find W7 so much quicker to perform tasks and much more reliable when something doesnt respond etc? 
Im buying this the moment it comes out.


----------



## spy_web314

Woah! Ok so I didnt realise u have to click on mine to see it but hey there ya go I just signed up and am obviously inexperienced! lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spy_web314*


Woah! Ok so I didnt realise u have to click on mine to see it but hey there ya go I just signed up and am obviously inexperienced! lol


No problem, you can either click on the picture and then use that link to put in your post if you want, or you can upload it to imageshack or the like. No harm done.


----------



## mattdowns

No matter how much I oc the memory and adjust timings i cant get the score any better. Maybe if i had 8gb instead of 4gb?


----------



## mforesto

I swear I had a higher score at one point, then I OC'd my GPU and it went down. I haven't retested with default GPU settings yet. Here it is:


----------



## mattdowns

ok. i need ddr3.


----------



## KMoore4318

Attachment 104641

cant get into the 7 club


----------



## Pouleterie

Everyone seems to be getting 7.9 for Graphics... And some of you have lesser setups, what's wrong with mine!


----------



## d3ath_w1sh

My hd is not that compatible either the pc boots fast though (mine is partitioned) ??

7.1
5.5
7.9
5.9
3.0


----------



## mr. biggums

here ya are,









the low hd scores is for what i believe because there incorporated ssd's and there proply holding the 7 and above spots


----------



## heelsparky0501

Heres mine,

Dang hdd :/


----------



## bfe_vern

Mine:


----------



## zomgiwin

sig rig


----------



## jtravapd

i got a 5.9 for my SSD drive too...windows blows...lol...they could atleast have lied to us to make everyone feel better..hahah


----------



## wiggy2k7

Here's my score, not bad for my rig:



I wish... LOL


----------



## Dragoon

^^I declare shenanigans!









imo... I think Windows 7 ratings are messed up.










lol, and the GPU is OCed...


----------



## Grandpa_01

wiggy2k7 said:


> Here's my score, not bad for my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish... LOL(QUOTE]
> I like the way you hid the I Wish in white. But you need to fix the photo shop.


----------



## superon

Here's my score:

Hard disk was 3.0 until I turned off write caching - I wanted to see what difference it would make.


----------



## Lyric




----------



## REVOLV3R

Hardrives are seagate 1000.12 in raid 0


----------



## whaler

Video card is holding down my rig's score. New card is on order. Core i7 with no OC yet. Pretty happy with the HD score - thanks to the OCZ Vertex 120G SSD.


----------



## Shulin

Sig Rig. I had originally thought I could run my 2x WD 1 TB Caviar Blacks in Raid 0 but this isn't the case. They aren't RAID compatible. So now I'm wondering what other drives to go with and then just use the 2 TB for storage.


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shulin* 
Sig Rig. I had originally thought I could run my 2x WD 1 TB Caviar Blacks in Raid 0 but this isn't the case. They aren't RAID compatible. So now I'm wondering what other drives to go with and then just use the 2 TB for storage.

Why wouldn't they be RAID compatible? I'm fairly certain any relatively recent HD is RAID compatible.


----------



## Jeff78

*Processor:* 7.2
*Memory:* 7.5
*Graphics:* 6.8
*Gaming:* 6.8
*Hard Drive*: 5.9

I think it is kind of hilarious that 400 MHz Kingston Value-RAM gets a 7.5.


----------



## jdm_ap2

Seems like my 320mb 8800gts are sucking wind, but common to this thread, my WD HD (old IDE) is the weak link. Here are my results.


----------



## xlr8ter

My sig rig:


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Seems that every under a SSd gets under a 6.0, even my 2 74Gb raptors in raid 0 get 5.9


----------



## grahamcrackuh

How do I only get a 5.9 with two 7200 rpm drives in raid 0. Weak.


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
How do I only get a 5.9 with two 7200 rpm drives in raid 0. Weak.

Got to leave room for like 5 SLC SSDs in RAID 0 you know?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeff78* 
*Processor:* 7.2
*Memory:* 7.5
*Graphics:* 6.8
*Gaming:* 6.8
*Hard Drive*: 5.9

I think it is kind of hilarious that 400 MHz Kingston Value-RAM gets a 7.5.


I think it's even more hilarious that yo are somehow using PC3200 RAM with a Phenom II...


----------



## blueren

6.3
5.9
3.4
5.1
5.7

On my win7. I wanna know why my desktop performance for Aero is always so low! I have a nvidia 8600gs graphics card thats oc'd


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueren*


6.3
5.9
3.4
5.1
5.7

On my win7. I wanna know why my desktop performance for Aero is always so low! I have a nvidia 8600gs graphics card thats oc'd


Because you have a nvidia 8600gs graphics card that's oc'd.


----------



## Kamikaze127

5.9
7.3
6.5
6.5
5.9

Epic win.


----------



## blueren

My bad. I have an 8400gs Sorry. Any chance of improving the score?


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueren*


My bad. I have an 8400gs Sorry. Any chance of improving the score?


Without improving the GPU, probably not.


----------



## blueren

Alright. Thanks


----------



## michaeljr1186

7.6
7.6
6.4
6.4
5.9


----------



## halifax1

7.1 - Processor
7.1 - Memory
7.4 - Graphics
7.4 - Gaming Graphics
5.9 - Hard Drive


----------



## mcastaneda68

Processor: 6.7 (E7200 OC'd to 3.25 GHz)
Memory: 6.9 (4GB DDR2-800 OC'd to 853 MHz DDR2)
Graphics: 5.9 (BFG 8800 GT OC 512 MB)
Gaming Graphics: 5.9 (BFG 8800 GT OC 512 MB)
Primary hard disk: 5.9 (2 x 250 GB RAID0)


----------



## Dryadsoul

7.4 - Processor
7.4 - Memory
7.4 - Graphics
7.4 - Gaming Graphics
5.9 - Hard Drive


----------



## TheWolfe

Oh snap. I didn't think an E7400 and 9800GTX+ could net me such a score!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


Oh snap. I didn't think an E7400 and 9800GTX+ could net me such a score!


















I like how your graphics are better in games than windows.


----------



## kpo6969

Win 7 build 7229
E8400 @ 3.6
8800GTS 512


----------



## danz2097

My hdd score went from 5.9 with my Caviar Black to 7.2 with the Gskill ssd...


----------



## scottath

Pretty sure that 5.9 is the max score possible with conventional HDD's

Sig system @stock 7127 build x64:
CPU: 7.3
RAM (only 2gb in atm): 5.5
GFX: 6.8
Gaming GFX: 6.8
HDD: 5.9

No idea why kpo6969's single 8800GTS bests dual HD4870's......?


----------



## danz2097

oops forgot to upload the pic


----------



## paulerxx

Edit:


----------



## Xeroni

Saving up for a Phenom II.


----------



## Zeus

Here's my rating.....


----------



## ChickenInferno

forget to install the graphics driver?...or that's a laptop

7.4
7.4
6.5
6.5
5.9


----------



## Zeus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
forget to install the graphics driver?...or that's a laptop

Its a laptop.... Pentium M 1.6Ghz, 1GB ram. I didn't think disk access would score that high.


----------



## Fitzbane

I figured my graphics and processor scores would have been higher..especially with the [email protected]


----------



## mushrooshi

Sig Rig:

Proc: 7.4
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 6.0
Gaming Graphics: 6.0
Hard Drive: *5.9*

Macbook:
Proc: 5.9
RAM: 4.5
Graphics: 2.9
Gaming Graphics: 3.1
Hard Drive: *2.0*


----------



## JoeyTB




----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*












Wow, this tool sucks. How the heck did my integrated graphics beat a 8600gt...


----------



## Flux

My lappy in Power Saver Mode:









High performance mode :


----------



## _Marvin_

why such low graphics scores? I think that my [email protected]/1325/1575 should score better.


----------



## _Marvin_

how do I delete this post ?


----------



## Arrowslinger

6.5 - Processor
6.7 - Memory
7.0 - Graphics
7.0 - Gaming Graphics
5.9 - Hard Drive

Why so many 5.9 HDD?


----------



## Zeus

Here's my rating on my gaming rig


----------



## equimen

Mine on my Gateway M-1624


----------



## Conley

I tested it a while ago, so this is with stock clocks (because I'm too lazy to re test now)

7.3 - Processor
7.3 - Memory
6.5 - Graphics
6.5 - Gaming Graphics
5.9 - Hard Drive

Windows Experience Index is kind of a joke...


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Wow, this tool sucks. How the heck did my integrated graphics beat a 8600gt...


I re-did it and I got this


----------



## 1nfinity

Yay sig rig! Oops, didnt change my 9800GX2 to my new GTX 275...


----------



## brimur

My system is 3 years old but last week I replaced my HDDs with 2 x Velociraptors in RAID 0 and got a 6.2 on Win 7. I noticed people were saying this is not possible so wanted to show it is...


----------



## Arakasi

nice brimur

i am sending you a pm about your velosci's in raid.
nvm guess i cant.

Have you heard of the power cycling flaw on those drives in raid ?
something about having to shut down or they will lock up your raid array after so many days ?


----------



## dan0964




----------



## brimur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
nice brimur

i am sending you a pm about your velosci's in raid.
nvm guess i cant.

Have you heard of the power cycling flaw on those drives in raid ?
something about having to shut down or they will lock up your raid array after so many days ?

No haven't read anything about that. One thing I have noticed though is that both were fine seperately but now that they are in RAID0 Windows 7 is running a chkdsk about every 4th boot up.


----------



## boebi

Does it even support SLI lol?

How can a stock E8500 beat 2 GTX285 in SLI? lmao


----------



## Juggalo23451

My Asus laptop from bestbuy


----------



## K10

Sig rig. How much would going raid 0 with 2 WD Caviar Blacks get me to?


----------



## ItsTopher

Going Raid 0 would bring you to like 6.2...the hard drive score is based mainly on average seek time, not transfer rates...they wanted to favor SSD's I guess.

Also, I do call shenanagins on these scores... what video card setup would get a 7.9? Or maybe they are leaving room for the new 58xxseries and gtx3xx series.


----------



## pronto

woo! i got a 1.0 ^_^
then again its running in via virtual box
Click for fullsize


----------



## outlawsbba

My CPU score looks higher then the C2D 8x00 Scores.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

heres my rubbish score:


----------



## Nebel

I wonder what does it take to get 7.9 score for processor


----------



## heelsparky0501

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebel*











I wonder what does it take to get 7.9 score for processor










lots and lotsssss of POWAH!


----------



## Bigshades92

My Sig Rig's HDD rating is the lowest just like everyone else's, Maybe SSD's will improve those ratings?


----------



## Diminished

Here is my score on win 7


----------



## Jamar16

SIG RIG

7.3
7.4
7.5
7.5
5.9

Dont now why my hard drive score is so low, got 5.9 in vista.

Attachment 118450


----------



## CJRhoades




----------



## wuddersup

Need SSD(s)!


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jamar16* 
SIG RIG

7.3
7.4
7.5
7.5
5.9

Dont now why my hard drive score is so low, got 5.9 in vista.

Attachment 118450

1 x25-M gets 7.8 and 2 in RAID0 get 7.9. The only other drives I've seen that come close are OCZ Vertex w/ 7.2 and RAID0 7.9.


----------



## Diabolical999




----------



## Ocnewb

Here are my score:







[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## micah_jones

Not bad for a rig I got for an XBox 360 and 55 bucks...could be better though. I am sure when my SuperPi RAM comes in, it will jump that up, and I am getting a pair of 4850s soon so I should get decent scores then.


----------



## simfreak47

Cheap 7900GS FTL, I'm sure a Phenom II X3 720 and a 9800GT will help though


----------



## DevilGear44

CPU 7.4
RAM 7.5
Graphics 7.9
Graphics 7.9
Hard Disk 6.1

6.1


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Mine seems really low compared to everyone else's. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chrono Detector

AMD rig by the way.


----------



## download00502

From sig


----------



## TurboTurtle

Hmm...and I bought a cheap 300gb SATA drive from 3 years ago...


----------



## vilacr

Here is my index score


----------



## wuddersup

So I changed my memory from DDR21066 5.5.5.15 Unganged to DDR2800 5.5.5.15 Ganged and my score went from 7.3 to 7.7.


----------



## Licht




----------



## todd2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 









Finally someone broke the 5.9 barrier on the harddrive category.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todd2008* 
Finally someone broke the 5.9 barrier on the harddrive category.

With a 4 HDD RAID0 array topping 298mbps, i would hope so.


----------



## redflag46

Apparently upping the CPU speed 500MHz doesn't change the score at all.


----------



## dan0964

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todd2008* 
Finally someone broke the 5.9 barrier on the harddrive category.

I got 7.1 ages ago in this thread


----------



## grahamcrackuh

I don't get it, my raid 0 hard drives are 5.9 even though some people's single hard drives are 5.9. Windows never really worked out the experience index I guess. Well, otherwise, here goes:

7.5
7.5
6.5
6.5
5.9


----------



## Lilxkid24




----------



## lowbud

Your Inspiron 531 inspired me to post my 531 screen.


----------



## HopeUTKN

How come my 9800GT gets a very low rating?? T_T


----------



## igob8a




----------



## Bazuny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 









How?

My 4890 only gets a 6.9, I think I still have driver issues.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazuny* 
How?

My 4890 only gets a 6.9, I think I still have driver issues.

Haha I wish I could get all 7.9







. These are my actual scores:










You can always go edit the XMLs in the Performance\\DataStore directory in the windows folder if you want to give yourself 7.9s like I did








Good for tricking your friends


----------



## Chrono Detector

I wonder why most scores are at 5.9. Same with mine as well.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
Haha I wish I could get all 7.9







. These are my actual scores:










You can always go edit the XMLs in the Performance\\DataStore directory in the windows folder if you want to give yourself 7.9s like I did








Good for tricking your friends

i was gonna say... LOL was gonna start *****ing about how ur's reaches 7.9 compared to mine xD


----------



## jrcanes55

Well still working on it but here you go.
No graphics card yet. still on a chipset.


----------



## orbiter




----------



## fortesquieu

Why am I getting 6.7 for my graphic card??!


----------



## Spritanium

I blame my video card

with good reason


----------



## Blooddrunk

Makes me hate my computer even more.


----------



## Beat

5.9 HDD brought me down. :/


----------



## vinzend

dunno what it means.. how good is it?


----------



## CoreXE

With the rig in the sig.








It's low because the cpu's quite damaged. It was slow, I didn't know what's the problem, and after 6 months (lol), I found the problem is the cpu's temperature at idle is 80Â°C, so I checked the cooler, and it had a ton of dust in it. And this roasting have done it's job.


----------



## NeoAnderson

7.4
7.5
7.5
7.5
5.9

so i think i chose the right gear together
can post screenie later


----------



## candy_van

Kinda surprised with my results; thought I'd have lower memory ratings, higher HDDs (tho not after reading this thread), and how is my GPU not 7.9 for Aero performance lol?

EDIT: Drives are 150gb stroke, 64kb stripe.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

sig rig


----------



## AMOCO

mine is:::


----------



## StrictNine

[/URL][/IMG]

With a normal hdd.


----------



## coffeejunky




----------



## Jopel

@ work right now, this evening will post a screen...

Sig Rig:
7.7
7.5
7.5
7.5
5.9

So my basecore is a 5.9 with/thanks 2 my Velociraptor... lol


----------



## The Jinx

My Toshiba A215-S4807 Laptop


----------



## Emmanuel

Sig rig (laptop)


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Sig rig (laptop)

*** a 6.9 with an OCZ Vertex!!!







The index system regarding the disk performance is just crap, I get an 5.9 with a Velociraptor and you get a 6.9 with a very nice SSD!!! ROFL


----------



## Webrider




----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Webrider* 









Why is your graphics score so low?
My 4850 got 7.3


----------



## roanie25

here's mine on my commodore 64


----------



## Webrider

Dont know really ive been wondering the same thing... Any ideas?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Webrider* 
Dont know really ive been wondering the same thing... Any ideas?









Are you using the latest 9.8's?
Did you have an nVidia card in there previously?
Is your overclock unstable on it?


----------



## Webrider

Yea im using 9.8. No nvidia cards for me








Ill put it back to stock and check.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Webrider* 
Yea im using 9.8. No nvidia cards for me








Ill put it back to stock and check.

If you're getting the performance you expect in games or 3dmark, I wouln't worry too much, WEI is a fairly shoddy assessment of performance really.


----------



## Webrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
If you're getting the performance you expect in games or 3dmark, I wouln't worry too much, WEI is a fairly shoddy assessment of performance really.

Dunno really what the proper scores on 3dmark should be..
Here's a SS (sorry for hijacking the thread







)


----------



## AmgMake

That hard drive thing is weird seeing as SSD only got 6.9







I got the same 5.9 as Jopel with my 1Tb WD Black.

My scores:

6.8
6.8
7.4
7.4
5.9


----------



## coffeejunky

Webrider 3Dmark looks more than fine to me


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jopel* 
*** a 6.9 with an OCZ Vertex!!!







The index system regarding the disk performance is just crap, I get an 5.9 with a Velociraptor and you get a 6.9 with a very nice SSD!!! ROFL

I read somewhere that it should score 7.3, I'm not sure if that's true or not, maybe I'll need to rerun the test.


----------



## weidass

yeah, from memory, my vertex 250 gets 7.3

also from memory, my scores are something like 7.5 cpu, 7,9 ram, 5.9 aero, 6.something gaming. i'll post a screenie when i get home.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weidass* 
yeah, from memory, my vertex 250 gets 7.3

also from memory, my scores are something like 7.5 cpu, 7,9 ram, 5.9 aero, 6.something gaming. i'll post a screenie when i get home.

That's weird, did you manually align your partition?


----------



## uck

here are my scores


----------



## weidass

Nope. However, tbh, through past installs i haven't noticed any difference between manual alignment, and win7 auto alignment. 7 is meant to do a good enough job and i have to agree with them (ocz forums)

UPDATE : Here are my actual scores...


----------



## Blameless

Windows Vista/7 automatically offset by 2048 sectors (1024KiB) on partition alignment. Manually aligning can't produce better performance as the default is already evenly divisible by any cluster or stripe size you could set, and any erase block size on any SSD I've ever heard of.

I manually align my partions because I use XP (on my netbooks 64GB SSD) and XP64 (on my desktop).


----------



## Floy

Here is mine...


----------



## Win == True

sig rig


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blameless* 
Windows Vista/7 automatically offset by 2048 sectors (1024KiB) on partition alignment. Manually aligning can't produce better performance as the default is already evenly divisible by any cluster or stripe size you could set, and any erase block size on any SSD I've ever heard of.

I manually align my partions because I use XP (on my netbooks 64GB SSD) and XP64 (on my desktop).

The default Windows 7 alignment hinders performance a bit though. However the disk performance test must be optimized for the 1024kb offset, therefore I'm losing a few points because I aligned it to 64 sectors.


----------



## nookkin

Processor - 4.1
RAM - 4.7
Graphics - 3.4
Gaming graphics - 3.2
Hard drive - 4.2

This is my laptop by the way, not my sig rig.


----------



## dan7777

heres mine....


----------



## Webrider

Updated score... My gfx score was low (7.0) i had to install the hotfix for the 9.8. Now i think its better.


----------



## orbiter

Mine.....


----------



## KingMaddog




----------



## grandmothra




----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grandmothra*












you can edit your actual sig information in the user cp in the systems area.

Otherwise your sig is way to big for TOS


----------



## grandmothra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
you can edit your actual sig information in the user cp in the systems area.

Otherwise your sig is way to big for TOS

Cool. How did you divide your sig into 4 columns like that?


----------



## ritchwell

this is my laptop Gateway FX7811


----------



## nookkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grandmothra* 
Cool. How did you divide your sig into 4 columns like that?

Click on "User CP". Find "System Information" and click "Add System".


----------



## grandmothra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nookkin* 
Click on "User CP". Find "System Information" and click "Add System".

Ah, I see... Thanks


----------



## Kiji

Which config can get 7.9 on disk performance ?







:


----------



## rastablast




----------



## ezikiel12

I love how everyone I see with 8800GT's has a better graphics score than me... Cmon these scores dont mean anything even though all of mine are in the 7's =)


----------



## rastablast

Just re-ran it with my SLI setup


----------



## YuR!34

only need to upgrade my ram.....the rest is ok for now....
don't get it tho,why my gaming graphics and graphics get higher points then rastablast f.e. with sli-setup......


----------



## dan7777

here"s mine...


----------



## rastablast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YuR!34*











only need to upgrade my ram.....the rest is ok for now....
don't get it tho,why my gaming graphics and graphics get higher points then rastablast f.e. with sli-setup......


That is wierd man, i'm running Win7 64bit, also i had a few things running when i did the test.

Is your 260 overclocked at all?


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kiji*


Which config can get 7.9 on disk performance ?







:


You need SSDs to get above 7.0.


----------



## orbiter

Update with SSD..


----------



## nzon3

Why is my GTX 295 w/i7 920 @ 4.2 w/turbo got only 7.1 for graphics?


----------



## Pir

5.9, not to bad, just hd and gpu keeping me from a 6.7 score.

Processor 6.7
Memory 7.1
Graphics Aero 5.9
Games 5.8
Hard disk 5.9


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
5.9, not to bad, just hd and gpu keeping me from a 6.7 score.

Processor 6.7
Memory 7.1
Graphics Aero 5.9
Games 5.8
Hard disk 5.9

Might want to update/reinstall your drivers. I get 7.3 for graphics on 9.8's.


----------



## gogukaizer

CPU: 7.5 (Core i7 860 @ 2.8GHz)
RAM: 7.5 (2x2GB 1600MHz)
Graphics: 7.6 (HD4890 OC)
Graming: 7.6
HDD: 5.9







(WD3200AAKS)


----------



## slim123

Here is mine


















Quite low for a SSD isn't it?









It's annoying my GPU won't overclock









Slim123


----------



## DraganUS

I have 5.9 with my 2 Y old 250 GB seagate.
U should be getting more with that SSD.


----------



## slim123

Quote:

I have 5.9 with my 2 Y old 250 GB seagate.
U should be getting more with that SSD.
That's What i thought


----------



## valliant1

Hi, heres my win 7 experience score, not sure if its any good?

Specs are:
Intel core i7 920 running @ i940 spec
Rampage gene II
Asus Geforce 285 not overclocked
OCZ Agility 128gb SSD
OCZ gold 4 gb memory
Be Quiet 750w PSU


----------



## gogukaizer

What are your system specs?


----------



## Knoxis

here is mine...









aint maxed out like it used to be


----------



## pestypest

Here is mine.. F&$#%@$ HD that has to be bugged or something.


----------



## CravinR1

My HP 160-230US

Intel T4200 (2ghz)
3 gigs ram (2 gig + 1 gig)
Intel GMA4500HD
Seagate 5400.6 sata


----------



## oliphillips

Here's mine (Win 7 x64). Processor was 7.0 before OC. Any tips to improve 'Desktop performance for Windows Aero'?


----------



## dan7777

heres mine....


----------



## deltaepsylon

Mine... stupid HDD


----------



## Savvas M

well only my raid0 setup doesnt seem good








any used the snipping tool it is handy:


----------



## Synchronic

So win7 wants SSD









Someone try two SSD in raid 0


----------



## asherz

Personally I prefer to use Screensnapr, you select the area you want on the screen then it auto uploads the picture to a service similar to imageshack and all you have to do is ctrl-V to paste the direct link to the image.

It's a great free program by a friend:

http://screensnapr.com/


----------



## wiggy2k7

I score:

Processor 7.3
Memory 7.3
Graphics Aero 7.3
Games 7.3
Hard disk 5.9

Thats with my cpu @ 3.4GHz and my hard drive score is from my slow maxtor 320GB. I have vista on my caviar black


----------



## bumsoil

mine is 7.9 solid.
excluding HDD


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## BeOtCh




----------



## Sickened1

Attachment 123955


----------



## steelbom

7.7 for RAM/Processor, 6.6 for Gaming/Aero, 5.9 Hard Drive.
Using RC Build 7100. I'll post a screenshot later :O


----------



## gogukaizer

6.6 for Gaming and Aero using a GTX285???


----------



## Akisame

Damn you IDE!!! Also gonna OC my cpu and gpu later on , so the scores should improve


----------



## steelbom

Yeah but it's a "GTX 285 1GB for Mac" not quite the same as the PC version.
Also I'm running build 7100, build 7600 rates you higher I think, I'll update my WEI when I get Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## YuR!34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rastablast*


That is wierd man, i'm running Win7 64bit, also i had a few things running when i did the test.

Is your 260 overclocked at all?


i had everest on,msn, and few desktopgadgets........and i am working with 32bit-version,so thats why i asked and wondering.......

and no all (cpu-gpu-ram )are still @ stock....


----------



## AMOCO

So,here is my old index score & now my new score,whoo,hoo.....


----------



## dan0964

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synchronic*


So win7 wants SSD









Someone try two SSD in raid 0


7.1 with my older SSD's


----------



## opty165

I thought i would atleast break 5.9 with two raptors in RAID 0, but i guess i need an SSD or two as my next major upgrade


----------



## MalXenos

7.9 for everything but my HDD which win7 says 5.9 ...


----------



## CravinR1

So Raid 0 HD's getting 5.9, what are your HDTune/HDTach marks guys?


----------



## Mitchell7

5.9 is the max rating for most standard SATA 7200RPM HDD's regardless of RAID or not while 6.0 - 7.9 is reserved for SSD's.

Microsoft made these changes to WinSAT especially for this.


----------



## BenRK

Aw, so all us SATA people are stuck at 5.9 then? That sucks...


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## rheicel

What a shame with 6 x 40 Gb SEAGATE 7200RPM in RAID 0. Ijust bought those drives as bargain. Anyone in this thread getting real 7.3+ score in disk performance? Thanks.


----------



## icy_cool_quad

Man, I really need an SSD.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 









I thought i would atleast break 5.9 with two raptors in RAID 0, but i guess i need an SSD or two as my next major upgrade

Holy ****, Windows 7 loves the 5870.

I want one


----------



## grandmothra

Overclocked cpu from 2.66GHz to 4.0GHz and only gained 0.3. Also, oddly, hard drive score went from 6.1 to 5.9.

Before OC:









After OC:









That 5870 score looks pretty good. 
Will definitely be getting one if/when ATI sort out the eyefinity crossfire/display port issue.


----------



## rpgman1

Not a bad score for a Compaq Presario C751NR notebook. The graphics score is low due to Intel integrated graphics. My Hitachi 120GB 7200RPM SATA HDD seems to have the highest score.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

My score is low, lowest 3.4....cause I still have no GPU.... Integrated graphics...








 But why from 1.0 to 7.9?


----------



## grandmothra

What kind of system would score 7.9 for all categories?

It seems only a pc that cost silly money would be able to score the maximum all round... If it is at all currently possible


----------



## bavarianblessed

Glad I'm not the only one with a crappy disk drive score.


----------



## AMOCO

new scores::


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icy_cool_quad* 









Man, I really need an SSD.









off topic i love your layout dude lol


----------



## Special_K

I love how off the rating system is. Apparently 8800gt sli,a single 8800gts, and a 4870 all get 7.9 in graphics, yet here is my score with GTX275 FTW SLI...


----------



## grandmothra

Don't really understand this...

Does anyone know why the experience index gives the same score with crossfire both enabled and disabled?


----------



## CravinR1

its a sucky performance index?


----------



## [CyGnus]

My Score:


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grandmothra*


Don't really understand this...

Does anyone know why the experience index gives the same score with crossfire both enabled and disabled?


Your score is determined by the lowest score. Not your highest or the average.


----------



## grandmothra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


its a sucky performance index?


Haha, undoubtedly. However, I was hoping someone would know why, on a more technical level, my aero and 3d business and gaming graphics performance remain the same (7.5) whether crossfire is enabled or not. As it seemed strange to me, given crossfiring cards is supposed to enhance a computers performance for gaming, that Win7 reports no difference.

Is it just ATI cards, or do Nvidia cards with SLI enabled score the same as when it's disabled?

Or does the experience index merely reference a database containing the cards score without actually assessing the individual performance? (I know, through overclocking, that this isn't the case with other components. However, I thought it might be true of graphics cards, as overclocking my GPUs has also made no difference to their index score).

If anyone could shed any light on this, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## grandmothra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


Your score is determined by the lowest score. Not your highest or the average.


Hmmm. Yes.

I was referring to the actual score for the cards with and without crossfire enabled, not the overall index score. But thanks anyway


----------



## igob8a

Check out the OC on that one with only 3.5v


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grandmothra*


Hmmm. Yes.

I was referring to the actual score for the cards with and without crossfire enabled, not the overall index score. But thanks anyway










The index thing doesn't considering rendering anything harder than Aero. The other tests are simply bandwidth based. Basically, it doesn't support multiple GPUs.

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## CarpeDiemPW

I'm looking okay on it now I've upgraded but my hard drive score is still low even though it's an SSD?


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarpeDiemPW* 
I'm looking okay on it now I've upgraded but my hard drive score is still low even though it's an SSD?










my hard drive score is 5.9 still since im using two raptors in RAID 0. That score is plenty fine for an SSD


----------



## MasterShake

I'm guessing my score of
7.4
7.4
7.1
7.1
5.9 isn't that bad then?

Wow you can't even get 7.9 with raid 0 SSD's?


----------



## kochee

Hmm... need another 2GB RAM.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

it pisses me off both my CPU and GPUs only score 7.2


----------



## corky dorkelson

My sig pulls all 7.2 (all stock clocks everywhere) and then 5.9 in the hard drive. Not too bad considering some RAID setups are getting 5.9 as well.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


I'm guessing my score of 
7.4
7.4
7.1
7.1
5.9 isn't that bad then?

Wow you can't even get 7.9 with raid 0 SSD's?


I'm close, but 0.2 away. My throughput for reads is around 440mb/s, the last time I benched them.


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


it pisses me off both my CPU and GPUs only score 7.2


Odd my Processor and GPU are 7.5.


----------



## LemonSlice

6.4
6.4
*3.7*
4.2
4.7

Loving my x1600 pro, 4870x2 in ~2 days!


----------



## Darksylum

7.4
7.5
7.5
7.5
5.9

Microsfot insults me! look at my hard drives. what type of crack are they smoking in washington state?


----------



## Socom

Dumb Hard Drive :/


----------



## kz26




----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksylum*


7.4
7.5
7.5
7.5
5.9

Microsfot insults me! look at my hard drives. what type of crack are they smoking in washington state?


Since they've got so much money I'd expect only the best my friend


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Not too bad for a Core 2 Quad I guess.. Atleast it's activated.. LOL..


----------



## Greensystemsgo

sig rig.

cpu 7.2
memory 7.2
graphics 6.8
gaming graphics 6.8
Primary hard disck 5.7.

Not to horrible no?


----------



## Duesco

...I've never actually used the snipping tool before >_>


----------



## vnv727

Not my sig's gfx card. I'm testing out my brother's 5870 for him.


----------



## joe v

I wish I knew what it takes to get the HD score up.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I'm not doing too bad HDD speed could be better


----------



## ZainyAntics

Obviously the test dosn't know how to use crossfire, seeing as someone with a 5870 got higher score then my 2 4890's :/


----------



## FallenFaux

Everything at stock. I guess I need new harddrives


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joe v* 
I wish I knew what it takes to get the HD score up.

Haha funny.

raid 0 ssd's


----------



## Glavius

I'm just going to put this here









errr it made it smallish when uploading that's 7.3/7.3/7.8/7.8/7.4

by the way, my older quad-raptor in striping only scored a 5.9 on HD scoring


----------



## SickStew

OCN.

Please summit your Windows 7 Score and system specification

Lets make this fun.










CPU = E7200 @ 4.0GHz
Memory = 8GB DDR2 844MHz CAS4
GPU = HD5850 1GB
HDD = Seagate 500GB 7200rpm

please summit same as above


----------



## SiXiam

I'll bite...


















Damn our lack of an Intel SSD....









edit: oh yeah.... it's in the sig, but here:
CPU: i7 920
Memory: 6GB DDR3 1333mhz CAS 7
GPU: 4870 512MB
HDD: VelociRaptor 150GB 10,000rpm


----------



## wiggy2k7

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ex-scores.html


----------



## mth91

It's those darned hard disks that keep it low. SSD's are the way to go. It says 5.9. Mine works fine. I like to rhyme.


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SickStew*


OCN.

Please summit your Windows 7 Score and system specification

Lets make this fun.










CPU = E7200 @ 4.0GHz
Memory = 8GB DDR2 844MHz CAS4
GPU = HD5850 1GB
HDD = Seagate 500GB 7200rpm

please summit same as above


Why is your graphics score so low? Is it a driver issue or maybe the dual core is holding it back?

I get a 6.8 with my 5770. Processor score = 7.4, Memory = 7.5, Hard drive = 5.9


----------



## SiXiam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ex-scores.html

Yeah, but that OP didn't say anything about: "Lets make this fun"


----------



## Old Hippie

Somebody actually pays attention to this?


----------



## Shane1244

I win.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l* 
Not too bad for a Core 2 Quad I guess.. Atleast it's activated.. LOL..

You shouldn't have posted your product id, piracy is not liked on OCN.

I score:

7.3
7.3
7.3
7.3
5.9


----------



## reaper~

Here's mine.


----------



## Plasma

I'm afraid to see what my specs are gonna be...

And for those of you praising the snipping tool... it's still smalltime compared to clip2net


----------



## BIGWORM

Time to go Raid 0, I suppose.


----------



## Glavius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*


Time to go Raid 0, I suppose.


Raid-0 wont do anything you need a solid state drive to get above a 5.9


----------



## SickStew

Yeah this rating thing has got to be bugged my E7200 @ 4GHz score 7 out of 7.9 where a Coire i7 @ 3.55 scores 7.4 out of 7.9


----------



## JMT668

is every one limited to 5.9 by there HDD lol i am


----------



## Explicit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


is every one limited to 5.9 by there HDD lol i am


Afraid not, although I'm using an X1550......









ATI x1550
WD Caviar SE 250GB.

huff huff


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Glavius*


Raid-0 wont do anything you need a solid state drive to get above a 5.9


It seems that way; I'm stuck on 5.9 with my Array

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1256390977


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


is every one limited to 5.9 by there HDD lol i am


I think unless you get SSD's you are stuck to 5.9. Not even raid will put you above 5.9


----------



## XJBluto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mth91* 
It's those darned hard disks that keep it low. SSD's are the way to go. It says 5.9. Mine works fine. I like to rhyme.


----------



## lozanoa11




----------



## Glavius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
It seems that way; I'm stuck on 5.9 with my Array

I had 4 raptor's in raid-0 and had a 5.9 swapped to a single SSD and ended up with a 7.4.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Glavius*


I had 4 raptor's in raid-0 and had a 5.9 swapped to a single SSD and ended up with a 7.4.


I have a single 74GB Raptor ADFD, mobo has X48 chipset. I get 5.9.

For some reason I get 6.0 for graphics and gaming graphics with 2 HD 4870 1GB (770/999) in CrossFireX, each with it's own PCI-E 2.0 16x lane.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


I think unless you get SSD's you are stuck to 5.9. Not even raid will put you above 5.9











I got a 6.0. (See above)


----------



## rollinsoundz

heres mine..... see spec in sig for details


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I got a 6.0. (See above)










Wonder is size comes into it my os drive is 900GB


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## Korben




----------



## rollinsoundz

my score...


----------



## Glavius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
I have a single 74GB Raptor ADFD, mobo has X48 chipset. I get 5.9.

For some reason I get 6.0 for graphics and gaming graphics with 2 HD 4870 1GB (770/999) in Crossfire, each with it's own PCI-E 2.0 16x lane.

Windows 7 doesn't take advantage of Crossfire or SLI'd cards - I had no difference with two 8800gtx's than with one. I'm pretty sure it scans the hardware determines the capabilities of it (based on processor speed / memory / memory speed) and assigns a score. If I had to guess you need DX11 support to hit 7.0+ area.


----------



## rollinsoundz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Glavius*


Windows 7 doesn't take advantage of Crossfire or SLI'd cards - I had no difference with two 8800gtx's than with one. I'm pretty sure it scans the hardware determines the capabilities of it (based on processor speed / memory / memory speed) and assigns a score. If I had to guess you need DX11 support to hit 7.0+ area.


 dx10 me... so not true mate.


----------



## reaper~

Mine.


----------



## rollinsoundz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Mine.



















 get yourself a SSD and your be set.


----------



## SacredChaos

Heres mine, still puzzled at the scores it gave my 4890.


----------



## DJZeratul

heres mine... Im running RAID0 on 5 seagate disks but it seems like maybe my seek time is not fast enough to bump up my HDD score... Also I think since the D3D tests arent done in fullscreen, crossfire makes no difference... I could be wrong


----------



## rollinsoundz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SacredChaos*


Heres mine, still puzzled at the scores it gave my 4890.











 nice score on your cpu and ram overall not bad at all.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollinsoundz*


get yourself a SSD and your be set.


I'll definitely do that. Thanks! Just waiting for the prices to come down a bit.


----------



## Seiken




----------



## SacredChaos

ugh, seeing all these gfx score higher than mine with equivalent cards is frustrating me lol.

Edit: So it turns out OC'ing my card made the score drop.....










Double Edit: I guess not. Put the OC back on and the score stayed....


----------



## sbeast

i got a 5.9


----------



## triggs75

Here is mine. Wonder if I unplug my WD 1TB HD and only have the veloci's 10k rpm's plugged in, if I would get a better score. Guess i'll try in a few.


----------



## whitingnick

Here's my score. Everything in my machine is at stock speeds right now:


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitingnick*


Here's my score. Everything in my machine is at stock speeds right now:


2 questions:

1> WHY

2> Nice scores


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Here's mine


----------



## benfica101

Sig rig:
7.0
5.5
7.4
7.4
5.9


----------



## coelacanth

Does anyone know how are these scores calculated?

I think they're bogus somehow. I see people on here with a single HD 4850 with much higher graphics scores than mine.


----------



## kiwwanna

All in all I'm happy with the numbers.. at least for being so new to this stuff.


----------



## Mygaffer




----------



## ThereYa'GoRookie

A little late..., but here it is. The noobs score.


----------



## steelbom

I scored 7.7, 7.7, 7.4, 7.4, 7.0 - proc/ram/gaming gfx/aero gfx/disk.


----------



## NrGx

7.5, 7.5, 7.3, 7.3, 5.9

Damn HDD!


----------



## sexybastard

you don't need an SSD to get over 6 in the HDD score









but i still think it should be higher. my transfer speeds are 320MB/s in HDTune. I'm pretty sure that's faster then a lot of SSD's.










score is for my sig rig


----------



## MDUK

7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 5.9

Great up until the HD score. But I don't care I'm happy with performance.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MDUK* 
7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 5.9

Great up until the HD score. But I don't care I'm happy with performance.

pics or shens

i don't believe the gtx275 would get a 7.9


----------



## Riou

My WEI score:


----------



## ACHILEE5




----------



## ardentx




----------



## sp4wners

This experience score index is a bull...... Maybe someone will explain me why my GPU score is so low?


----------



## ardentx

Try installing the cirrect Drivers would be a start, or could be that you are running your x16 card in an x8 PCI slot?


----------



## DJZeratul

You should be getting about a 6.4/6.4 with a GTX 260


----------



## esocid

Pointless numbers, but here they are:


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


you don't need an SSD to get over 6 in the HDD score









but i still think it should be higher. my transfer speeds are 320MB/s in HDTune. I'm pretty sure that's faster then a lot of SSD's.


I don't think it's looking for Sequential Transfer speed.

It's probably looking for either seek times, or IOPS.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


I don't think it's looking for Sequential Transfer speed.

It's probably looking for either seek times, or IOPS.


yep, seek times and IOPS.

My seek times are low but IOPS is high due to having 5 disk raid-0. my score is hence 6.3, not as high as a SSD because the eeek time on a SSD is much lower


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
Try installing the cirrect Drivers would be a start, or could be that you are running your x16 card in an x8 PCI slot?

All of mine PCIE slots are 16x, the last one is 8x. I know where I'm putting my card lol


----------



## V0RTEX

Someone said that under ssd get >6 scores







well im think im just fine







)


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
This experience score index is a bull...... Maybe someone will explain me why my GPU score is so low? 










and here's mine












1 HD4870 attached..


----------



## coelacanth

In the notes it states that if you have multi-video card setups, it doesn't take that into account.

It previously said that my desktop performance and 3D graphics were 6.0 & 6.0.

I reran it today (no changes to my comp) and it now says that my desktop performance and 3D graphics scores are 7.4 / 7.4.

Who knows how this thing works.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
In the notes it states that if you have multi-video card setups, it doesn't take that into account.

It previously said that my desktop performance and 3D graphics were 6.0 & 6.0.

I reran it today (no changes to my comp) and it now says that my desktop performance and 3D graphics scores are 7.4 / 7.4.

Who knows how this thing works.

only my HD4870 attached..


----------



## Madne55

Here is mine. 7.7 HD score


----------



## Leopoldo

Here is mine with a single Intel X25-M 80GB (gen 1) SSD

CPU is overclocked to 4.0GHz (even 4.3GHz gets 7.7 so anyone with 7.9 for their processor is most likely talking out their "whazoo" unless they did the Index whilst benching under LN2 and pushing the CPU beyond 5.0Ghz). At stock 3.33GHz (Turbo Mode enabled) the 965 gets 7.6 CPU score.

cards are in Quad SLI and were not overclocked for the Index run


----------



## MDUK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


pics or shens

i don't believe the gtx275 would get a 7.9


Yes you are right, my mistake. I was doing it from memory. The actual scores are 7.4, 7.5, 7.4, 7.4, 5.9. I think I was just so impressed that I was consistently in the 7s (new build) that my memory must have falsified itself









So the GPU score was actually 7.4


----------



## el gappo

i get 6.9 on everything apart from my hard disk and my ram is at 5.5 even with ridiculous settings







is this because i only had 2gb? stupid benchmark


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*









Wonder is size comes into it my os drive is 900GB


Not a clue.


----------



## jezzer

OMG! In vista my HDD rocked, in Win7 my HDD sukx


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here is mine with two Rapters!!!









By cd69scorp at 2009-10-31


----------



## LahiruRD

Here's mine

7.1
7.1
7.9
7.9
5.9 (-.-)

For the HDD, Tried with one Seagate 7200.11 (500GB, 32MB cache), then putting two Seagate 7200.11 in RAID 0 & finally with a WD VelociRaptor 300GB.
It's was always the same score (5.9).


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzer*











OMG! In vista my HDD rocked, in Win7 my HDD sukx 


different scale.


----------



## theblah

CPU = Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
Memory =3Gb DDR2
GPU = eCGA GTX 275
HDD = Seagate 160+250GB 7200rpm


----------



## kpo6969




----------



## Sgtbash

I got a higher GPU score than someone with a 5850?? LOL


----------



## sailerboy

My ordinary WD2500AAKS holds me back


----------



## epitek




----------



## dasnicholas

new build : )


----------



## svtfmook

***? i thought i'd get a little better than this








bloodiron p35
e8400 @ 3.6ghz
9600gt
2x6400aaks raid 0
4gb gskill ddr2 800 @ 1003


----------



## Regel




----------



## soullord12




----------



## c00lkatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svtfmook*


***? i thought i'd get a little better than this








bloodiron p35
e8400 @ 3.6ghz
9600gt
2x6400aaks raid 0
4gb gskill ddr2 800 @ 1003


Looks about right to me.

For everyone complaining about HDD speeds, you won't get higher than 5.9 without an SSD period. They've locked it to 5.9 for standard hard drives (yes, even RAID 0).

They've made the new scoring pretty difficult. You have to have some top-of-the-line hardware to get a perfect score.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c00lkatz*


For everyone complaining about HDD speeds, you won't get higher than 5.9 without an SSD period. They've locked it to 5.9 for standard hard drives (yes, even RAID 0).


nope not true. i get 6.3 with my raid 0 and short stroked drives.

http://www.overclock.net/7508230-post366.html


----------



## khmerninjai

Why is the graphics score for aero lower than the graphics score for gaming? lol?


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I'd post mine but it's exactly what everyone would expect it to be with my mechanical drives, a 5.9 with everything else up in the high 6's to mid 7's.

And how are some of you guys with 1600MHz DDR3 getting a worse memory score than my 1066MHz DDR2? I have a 6.9 with my GSkill kit, and I'm seeing others with 1600MHz DDR3 getting low 6's.


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*


I'd post mine but it's exactly what everyone would expect it to be with my mechanical drives, a 5.9 with everything else up in the high 6's to mid 7's.

And how are some of you guys with 1600MHz DDR3 getting a worse memory score than my 1066MHz DDR2? I have a 6.9 with my GSkill kit, and I'm seeing others with 1600MHz DDR3 getting low 6's.


latency


----------



## jezzer

Yea what he said ;P 
The score is based more on timings than on the bandwidth


----------



## roanie25

Here's what I got...


----------



## JonJonOK

CPU ------------- 7.4
RAM ------------- 7.5
Graphics --------- 7.8
Gaming graphics -- 7.8
Hard drive -------- 5.9

how do you post a picture on here? (from your computer...it asks for the url???)
sorry....I'm new


----------



## Darkknight512

6.3
6.3
7.0
7.0
5.8


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c00lkatz* 
For everyone complaining about HDD speeds, you won't get higher than 5.9 without an SSD period. They've locked it to 5.9 for standard hard drives (yes, even RAID 0).

Not True, I have a RAID 0 setup and here is my score:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet* 
And how are some of you guys with 1600MHz DDR3 getting a worse memory score than my 1066MHz DDR2? I have a 6.9 with my GSkill kit, and I'm seeing others with 1600MHz DDR3 getting low 6's.

I have my G.Skill at DDR3 1600 and I am getting 7.9.


----------



## Futan

At stock I'm:

7.4
7.8
7.8
7.8
5.9

Will post again when I set my OC back on, I guess.


----------



## Mr. Mention

Here's mine !









Attached Thumbnail

Attachment 128378


----------



## ezikiel12

This score is so meaningless. I see all kinds of inconsistencies in the scores on here. My scores went down after overclocking. And when I got my second GTX260 in SLI my graphics score lowered by 2 points. So i would take these scores with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

I think this scale is fubar. how did a 4850 do better than a 4890? no offense sailerboy


----------



## Heavy Light 117

My little brothers celeron 430 machine gets 4.1 or 4.3 on its cpu score. Its funny because he has an 8800GTS 512 in there too. I really should upgrade his cpu.


----------



## overclockerz

Guys, heres mine.

As usual, mine HDD score is a down-er.

7.7
7.8
7.8
7.8
5.9

Btw, how do you guys hit the max 7.9?? I can't seems to get any even with an overclocked GTX 295.


----------



## Nexus6

My turn:

7.6
7.6
7.3
7.3
5.9

It seems everybody is getting a 5.9 on hard drive. What gives????


----------



## FragaGeddon

Here's my current system. Getting my new system sometime this week.


----------



## steelbom

My WEI after installing Windows 7 Ultimate is: 7.7, 7.7, 7.4, 7.4, 7.0.


----------



## Ellis456




----------



## rmarshall292

how do i make my hd faster?

in case you cant see its

7.4
7.5
7.9
7.9
5.9


----------



## dudenell

you know I thought kingston was a good memory company... I don't really understand why I'm getting 7.8 on the ram when everyone else is getting 7.9?

and of course I didn't go for an SSD HD... so that's killing me. Processor is at stock and ill find out later what I get once I oc it. BTW that's a single 295


----------



## Zeifer

Rawr.










Athlon X2 7750 BE @ 3.2GHz
2 x 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 @ 1066, 5-5-5-15
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS @ 666/1050/1350 (Core/Memory/Shader)
Western Digital Black 1TB 7200RPM HDD

My first-gen 8800 still seems to keep up xD. I did it again with the clocks at stock...only lost 0.1 on it. Lame.

My HDD is divided into 3 partitions; Windows 7/Windows XP (yet to install)/Game Drive.


----------



## Newbie2009

I got 5.9 with a SSD.


----------



## TedKelly




----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TedKelly* 









 my 7750 @ 3.2GHz gets the same score as your 240 @ 3.5GHz?


----------



## Zeifer

Increasing the NB from 1800MHz to 2000MHz, aswell as the HT Link speed...gave me 0.1 more processor points. Rofl.


----------



## LCK

I bet I easily have the most pathetic score here.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LCK*


I bet I easily have the most pathetic score here.



















All your missing is a good cpu and a better gpu man..


----------



## LCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


All your missing is a good cpu and a better gpu man..


Ahhh I know.
I'm more worried about the cpu than the gpu right now. 
I think I'm gonna be getting a gpu for free from a coworker with a slightly higher core clock. So if that works, I'll probably sell the one I have now and use that bit of cash to go towards a new cpu.


----------



## Formula7

Lol. Just like the majority... 5.9

Must... get... S...S...D...

So much for the Caviar Black xD jkjkjk


----------



## ikcti

Limited to 5.9 like many others due to HDD...


----------



## Lefty67

Not bad 
7.3
7.3
7.5
7.5
5.6


----------



## neurolysis

Blargh!


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

Not bad typical system
q6600 @ 3.0Ghz
OCZ 8500 @ 1066Mhz
XFX Black edition 9800Gtx


----------



## Melcar

[URL=]

[/URL]


----------



## ardentx

not doing too bad.


----------



## tylersdaddy

4.3 , but hey i got onboard gpu, but 7.3 on the cpu


----------



## WingedCow

Lul, it doesnt read my GPU properly.


----------



## Anth0789

5.9 here:


----------



## PCCstudent

There is something amiss with all the hdd's only getting 5.9. I changed from a Segate Baracudda (1Tb at 7200 rpm) to a WD 150gb 10,000 rpm raptor and recieved the same 5.9.

Windows index is not a technical tool.


----------



## JDMfanatic

These calculations are BS. I got a 6.6/6.4 for graphics on my 9500gt, and 6.0/6.0 on crossfire 5770


----------



## ritchwell

Here are my results.


----------



## mrfajita

My Seagate 7200.10 is holding it back. and my CPU is 2.66GHz not 2.20.


----------



## ComGuards

Greater than 5.9 score on non-SSD setup... It's a virtual machine, ignore the crappy graphics, lol.


----------



## OOBIDUB

Here is mine, only thing holding me back is video card and i9 cpu


----------



## triggs75

Another 6.2 with two Rapters in Raid 0.


----------



## ComGuards

Main workstation:










Running out of drive letters.... =P


----------



## kidaquarius




----------



## MrBalll

Here's mine.


----------



## benko

Here is mine


----------



## usapatriot

5.9 for sig rig.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

as sig


----------



## TwoCables

Here's my WEI for my sig rig:


----------



## CravinR1

I'm too lazy to make a screen shot but:

Processor 6.5
Memory 7.0
Graphics: 6.8
Gaming Graphics 6.8
HD 5.9


----------



## Blameless

Sig system when I was running a 5850 @ 950/1275:


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Over 5.9 for disk speed is damn hard!


----------



## Gabkicks

The hard drive i need to score a 7.7 hasnt even been invented, has it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
The hard drive i need to score a 7.7 hasnt even been invented, has it?

Well, you could go with some high-end SSDs in RAID 0.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
The hard drive i need to score a 7.7 hasnt even been invented, has it?










Sure it has


----------



## IdPlease

Here's my score .. maybe it's the new PCMark HD test


















Info in sig.

The F3's are set to 64k stripe and @ 48gig Raid 0. Rest of drive is just empty, till I can decide what i'm doing with it.


----------



## Vermillion

lol 5.9


----------



## letsgetiton

720 with the 4th core unlocked @ a mild 3.2GHz. w/4GB RAM @800.
w/ 8GB RAM Memory Score drops to 7.3???

With 4GB



With 8GB


----------



## grunion

^^ Taskbar

How???


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


^^ Taskbar

How???


I believe that is Rocketdock


----------



## Amdkillsintel




----------



## cdoublejj




----------



## GeforceGTS

Sigrig..


----------



## Licht

Seriously, a 4 HDD RAID0 array that tops 195mbps/295mbps should not be bottle necking my score.


----------



## wrmiles

You wouldnt think so, but hard drives will probably always be the slowest component in ur PC... i ve got 5 Raptors in RAID0 and its not much higher than yours:










~Wayne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*











Seriously, a 4 HDD RAID0 array that tops 195mbps/295mbps should not be bottle necking my score.


----------



## Darren9

Let down by a poor GFX







, its working properly as well.


----------



## AliGod

My recently bought machine seems to be coping ok?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Let down by a poor GFX







, its working properly as well.


Re-run it sometime.

I have 2x 4870s in CrossFire and the first time I ran the Experience Index it said my Aero gfx and Gaming Gfx were around 6.0 as well.

I reran it and now it says that each one is 7.4.

With an OCed 4870 X2 your scores should be much higher. There's something screwy with the Experience Index.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Re-run it sometime.

I have 2x 4870s in CrossFire and the first time I ran the Experience Index it said my Aero gfx and Gaming Gfx were around 6.0 as well.

I reran it and now it says that each one is 7.4.

With an OCed 4870 X2 your scores should be much higher. There's something screwy with the Experience Index.

When I first ran it with the pre-installed windows driver it was up there but then I updated to the latest and it dropped, still puts out the framerates I expect though.


----------



## elito

its funnie, others will get like a 7.3+ on video performance/ gaming with a 5770, yet my own OS decides to crap on me and gives me a 6.3-6.5...i lawled.


----------



## philhalo66

I'm proud of my score


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I just re-installed Windows 7 on a Stripe Raid. Experience Index used to be 5.9 obviously based on my hard drive. I will post the new Experience Index as soon as I can get a screenshot.

Re-post:

Absolutely lame, no change whatsoever...


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus*


I just re-installed Windows 7 on a Stripe Raid. Experience Index used to be 5.9 obviously based on my hard drive. I will post the new Experience Index as soon as I can get a screenshot.

Re-post:

Absolutely lame, no change whatsoever...


Whats your stripe size?


----------



## AliGod

Does seem a little odd that the figures I posted were lower than when I first got this machie? Guess driver updates, new software can affect this? OR maybe other running processes/services added?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliGod*


Does seem a little odd that the figures I posted were lower than when I first got this machie? Guess driver updates, new software can affect this? OR maybe other running processes/services added?


The latter, most likely


----------



## sexybastard

updated scores.


----------



## Robert c

I may have the lowest score


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robert c* 
I may have the lowest score

how the heck did you pull off a 7.1 graphics score on an AGP radeon 3850?!?!?!


----------



## Robert c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


how the heck did you pull off a 7.1 graphics score on an AGP radeon 3850?!?!?!


 Don't Know...AGP Still kicks ass


----------



## Krlly

My hard drive scores used to be 5.9, now they're 7.5, I think it has something to do with chipset and raid drivers.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krlly* 
My hard drive scores used to be 5.9, now they're 7.5, I think it has something to do with chipset and raid drivers.









You should look into that, 6.5 and over is reservered for SSD's and any drive which scores that or more windows disables superfetch, readyboost/boot, defragger and a few other things AFAIK.


----------



## liberalelephant

Has anyone scored a 7.9 yet?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Mine:
7.4
7.4
7.5
7.5
5.9


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
Has anyone scored a 7.9 yet?

essentially impossible. a good hdd scores 5.9. vraptors score 6-6.1. i doubt any ssd setup will get past 7.4. ram will be a tough one also. btw a d0 @ 4.0 only gets 7.7

edit:
7.4
7.4
6.2 (graphics card isnt that good i know)
6.2
5.9(ssd on its way)


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da tick 07* 
essentially impossible. a good hdd scores 5.9. vraptors score 6-6.1. i doubt any ssd setup will get past 7.4. ram will be a tough one also

I've seen 2xIntel X25-M's get 7.9, I've just never seen a GPU core over 7.6 and a 4.4GHz i7 920 only scored a 7.8. However, I've seen a lot of RAM at 7.9. I wonder what in the hell you have to have for a 7.9 on all scores.


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberalelephant* 
I've seen 2xIntel X25-M's get 7.9, I've just never seen a GPU core over 7.6 and a 4.4GHz i7 920 only scored a 7.8. However, I've seen a lot of RAM at 7.9. I wonder what in the hell you have to have for a 7.9 on all scores.

hardware from the future








give it a year and people will be shredding these number(not that its any sort of benchmark)
gt300+i9? these scores seem to be nvidia biased. it seems like alot of programs are....


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooddog* 
mine went to 11








i will try underclocking the 965 see if i can get to 10.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ieatfish* 
the scale only goes to 7.9.







See screen in first post.

pwnd!!


----------



## Krlly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darren9* 
You should look into that, 6.5 and over is reservered for SSD's and any drive which scores that or more windows disables superfetch, readyboost/boot, defragger and a few other things AFAIK.

Funnily enough I have all of those disabled, I'm using Blackviper's barebones windows 7 configuration and don't need the likes of the default defragger n all the extra goodies, I'm a freak when it comes to cutting down resource usage and unnecessary features


----------



## airplaneman

My laptop


----------



## greydor

EDIT: Removed. (Updated)


----------



## willis888

Sig:
7.5
7.8
7.7
7.7
7.5

Eee 1005HA with 2gb Gskill RAM (with a blue heat spreader to match the blue case, even though I'm the only one who will ever know it is there) and an OCZ Vertex 30gb SSD:
2.3
4.5
2.0
3.0
7.1


----------



## XedLos

Does My CPU score seem right? I think its a bit low.


----------



## mattliston

I looked through the entire thread, maybe I missed it..... did anyone manage to get full 7.9 across the board?


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XedLos* 









Does My CPU score seem right? I think its a bit low.

Looks precisely right to me.


----------



## WiCceD

So you really must have a SSD to beat 5.9 for HD?? 300GB 10K Raptor only goes to 5.9 eh?? Theres not some setting preventing it?? I tryed the turning off "Enable write catching" that was posted on net but it didnt change my score at all.

i got

7.7
7.9
7.3
7.3
5.9

a GTX 295 only hits 7.3?? i thought that would be higher

and my i7 runing at 4.3 dosnt quite make 7.9 i guess


----------



## liverpoolonly

heres mine...


----------



## greydor

@XedLos

Your CPU score is low. Rerun the assessment.

Mine:









The whole HD score is ridiculous.


----------



## BCC

7.7 cpu
7.7 ram
7.7 graphics aero
7.7 3d graphics
5.9 hdd


----------



## xxicrimsonixx




----------



## JMT668

CPU 6.8
RAM 7.6
AERO 6.5
GAMING 6.5
HDD 5.9

Not bad for my budget sig rig!


----------



## mattliston

keep in mind guys, microsoft probably did this rating with some of their own hardware, which would make sense why public released things are not always maxing out the rating

OR it is simply a software issue in some cases, and the hardware isnt being used to its fullest

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## KG363




----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
CPU 6.8
RAM 7.6
AERO 6.5
GAMING 6.5
HDD 5.9

Not bad for my budget sig rig!

your graphics are higher but I have a better graphics card


----------



## KG363

update:


----------



## Zippy476

Don't know if its any good or not.


----------



## NCspecV81

not happy. =o\\


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
your graphics are higher but I have a better graphics card










the ratings are not specific to the hardware. maybe his motherboard or something uses the video card better at a lower level then software


----------



## supersaiyenx

Mine are:

CPU: 7.2
RAM: 7.4
Aero: 6.9
Gaming : 6.9
Hard Disk: 5.9

Weird how my ram scores better then the CPU...


----------



## rws4bigdog

what graphics card r u using.
I just a bought a new on gforce 9500gt and my index for aero graphics only came up to 4.9
I noticed yours is 7.9, I need a card to bring it up to 6.

please e-mail me directly

Thank you! very much for your time
[email protected]


----------



## paulerxx

CPU: 7.1
RAM: 7.1
Graphics: 7.3
Gaming Graphics: 7.3
HD: 5.9

Specs in sig.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rws4bigdog* 
what graphics card r u using.
I just a bought a new on gforce 9500gt and my index for aero graphics only came up to 4.9
I noticed yours is 7.9, I need a card to bring it up to 6.

please e-mail me directly

Thank you! very much for your time
[email protected]

why do you need 6?


----------



## liverpoolonly

heres mine...


----------



## Pouleterie

I'm at:

CPU: 7.5
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 7.1
Gaming: 7.1
HD: 6.0


----------



## W_I_W_I_

7,5
7,5
7,6
7,6
5,9


----------



## kiwwanna

7.7
7.8
7.7
7.7
7.8

Wish I could see some 7.9's lol


----------



## rxkevin

7.4
7.4
7.8
7.8
7.8


----------



## rasa123

7.3
7.5
6.3
6.3
5.9


----------



## pcnuttie

be nice if you post pics instead of posting numbers because we cannot believe your words.


----------



## ACM

6.4
5.5
6.9
6.9
5.4


----------



## Deagle50ae

The sig rig.










Only 5.9 on the Raid array that reads a sustained 240MB and writes 180?

lame


----------



## Wavefunction

7.3
7.3
7.1
7.1
5.9

Also, I love that the base score is your lowest mark and not an actual average of all your scores.


----------



## brandon6199




----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wavefunction* 
Also, I love that the base score is your lowest mark and not an actual average of all your scores.

It goes with a certain tried and true method of thinking.
The chain is only as strong as it's weakest link.
You are only as powerful as your weakest component.


----------



## richardbb85

7.4
7.4
7.0
7.0
5.9


----------



## PasxosC

a score from me..... 7.6/7.9/7.8/7.8/7.9


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PasxosC* 
a score from me..... 7.6/7.9/7.8/7.8/7.9


CPU-Z and GPU-Z validation please


----------



## PasxosC

x2 Intel X25-M G2 Postville Raid0


----------



## bigblock

I think I had it @ 3.6ghz for this run. I just got som Mushkin Redline today so will see if I can improve. This vidoe card is all I wanted to run for now, I'm trying to keep things quiet with an aftermarket heatsink on it.


----------



## LCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCK* 
I bet I easily have the most pathetic score here.


















Made a bit of an upgrade


----------



## ovyeminem




----------



## Bobert1994




----------



## mtbmike777

Sig Rig As Below

7.8, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9,














5.9 but this is only for another couple weeks till i get my SSD's and bung em into RAID0









this was my 1000th post


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
Sig Rig As Below

7.8, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9,














5.9 but this is only for another couple weeks till i get my SSD's and bung em into RAID0









this was my 1000th post
















Huh? You must have alot of posts in off topic then?
Nice numbers. You i7 guys are cheating.

7.3, 7.3,7.1,7.1,5.9

EDIT: lol this is my 1366's post. Maybe Its time to get an i7. lol


----------



## noobdown

7.3, 7.3, 7.2, 7.2, 5.9

need new hd's by the look of it.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Huh? You must have alot of posts in off topic then? 
Nice numbers. You i7 guys are cheating.

7.3, 7.3,7.1,7.1,5.9

EDIT: lol this is my 1366's post. Maybe Its time to get an i7. lol


How come your Q9650 @ 4ghz only gets a 7.3, i get that score with my Q6600 @3.4Ghz

EDIT.. and your 4870x2 only gets a 7.1, my 260 gets 7.3

Whats going on there ????? unless your using a different rig to your sig


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


How come your Q9650 @ 4ghz only gets a 7.3, i get that score with my Q6600 @3.4Ghz

EDIT.. and your 4870x2 only gets a 7.1, my 260 gets 7.3

Whats going on there ????? unless your using a different rig to your sig


The scoring seems kind of arbitrary. Sometimes I run it and it says my 3D Gaming graphics score is 6.0, other times it says it's 7.4.

I think it might have something to do with power saving. I have all the power saving stuff enabled in BIOS (C1E, Speedstep etc.), and my gfx cards clock down in 2D. So maybe when the Experience Index runs, it's looking at the CPU and GPUs in their downclocked state? Dunno.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
How come your Q9650 @ 4ghz only gets a 7.3, i get that score with my Q6600 @3.4Ghz

EDIT.. and your 4870x2 only gets a 7.1, my 260 gets 7.3

Whats going on there ????? unless your using a different rig to your sig

The cpu thing is dumb but perhaps it has something to do with the FSB used for each clock? What fsb are you using on your's?

About the GPU, it's probably because of the clocks. You having the super clocked card probably makes your card a good deal faster than my stock X2.

I've been too lazy to install rivatuner and oc this gal. I'll do that tonight and retest.


----------



## X1L3D




----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

hp pavilion dv8 1080 ea laptop
windows 7 64bit
i7 1.6m boostes upto 2.7
nvidia gt 230m
twin 320gb sata drives but not running in raid


----------



## Bandrew

Now I just need to get that solid state drive...


----------



## MasterShake

I OC'd to 4.23Ghz and refreshed my scores, no change.
Then I OC'd my gpu and the cpu and mem score went up to 7.4 lol.


----------



## calebchosen

Damn HDD! :S









By calebchosen at 2010-01-03


----------



## ACHILEE5

SSDs


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
SSDs


















Oh come on. 7.5 at 4ghz? That's not cool. lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
Oh come on. 7.5 at 4ghz? That's not cool. lol


The Windows Experience Index knows best


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


The Windows Experience Index knows best










lol. what kind of settings are you running for your OC?


----------



## Tech-Boy

So what do you guys think about score for my sig rig?


----------



## jouno53

Here's mine, I'm content with a mix of 2 year old hardware. My 260 can run Crysis decently on High settings, so I'm happy! (Fun game, just picked it up)


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jouno53* 
Here's mine, I'm content with a mix of 2 year old hardware. My 260 can run Crysis decently on High settings, so I'm happy! (Fun game, just picked it up)

Why does your ram score so low? Besides that is it good for your sig.


----------



## rheicel

Thinking I need a new HD (preferably SSD)

Any Idea how can get 7.6 in Disk performance in one shot?

Thanks.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
lol. what kind of settings are you running for your OC?

This kind








IDK, but maybe the CPU score is boosted by my GTX285ocx like in Vantage


----------



## w00t




----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


So what do you guys think about score for my sig rig?


Nice pink Aero


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


This kind








IDK, but maybe the CPU score is boosted by my GTX285ocx like in Vantage


















Probably because..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


I OC'd to 4.23Ghz and refreshed my scores, no change.
Then I OC'd my gpu and the cpu and mem score went up to 7.4 lol.


The weather is really nice down here to I'm going to see if I can crank my OC up a bit faster.


----------



## kedstar99

You guys all have huge scores compared to mine.

Processor Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz -4.5
Memory (RAM) 2.00gb-4.6
Graphics- Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family- 2.0
Gaming graphics 256 MB Total available graphics memory -3.1
Primary hard disk 112GB Free (139GB Total) 5.4
Base Score:2.0


----------



## Twinnuke

I get 2 7.9's and i think a 5.9 on HDD. Ill post screenie when i get home.


----------



## burksdb




----------



## Show4Pro

Sig rig:

4 HDDs in RAID 0 and still only a 6.1


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Show4Pro* 
Sig rig:

4 HDDs in RAID 0 and still only a 6.1









Have you ever done any HDtune benchmarks? I'd like to see the kind of speeds your getting with that setup.


----------



## aznofazns

And here's my HDTune:









Has anyone gotten above a 6.1 in HDD with actual HDD's?


----------



## DJZeratul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*











And here's my HDTune:









Has anyone gotten above a 6.1 in HDD with actual HDD's?


I got a 6.3 with 5 Seagate 7200.10's in RAID0










Heres my HDTune for comparison (system partition only, so it doesnt show the standard curve)


----------



## schizo1989

rig in sig


----------



## allenkane

Why is it rated on the lowest score? :\\

7.1 all around except 5.9 DDTR


----------



## schizo1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Why is it rated on the lowest score? :\\DDTR


because that's whats holding your computer back the most


----------



## cs_maan

My main rig is:

7.6
7.3
7.4
7.4
5.7

Laptop:









Sad how my laptop hard drive is faster than my main rig hard drive....same storage size AND it spins at 5400RPM, yet my main rig spins at 7200RPM...odd.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

This is from my sig rig, 7.1 score







:


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
This is from my sig rig, 7.1 score







:

Cheater...you have an SSD







.

/begin jealousy


----------



## GfhTattoo

mine


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
This is from my sig rig, 7.1 score







:

7.1 on the 5870








7.8 for mine


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
7.1 on the 5870








7.8 for mine

I have no idea why mine is lower...

-edit, I know why, because I posted the wrong screenshot LMAO, Sorry... Here ya go:

7.2


----------



## Shooter116

Sig rig:

6.5
5.9
6.9
6.9
5.8


----------



## schizo1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
I have no idea why mine is lower...

-edit, I know why, because I posted the wrong screenshot LMAO, Sorry... Here ya go:

7.2

if it makes you feel better my 5850 was 6.0 for the longest time. then one day i re-ran the test and it went to 7.7


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Lmao


----------



## TempestxPR




----------



## maximus20895

Apparently the EIS hates hard drives. Even the SSDs didn't get a 7.9..***


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GfhTattoo* 







mine

why is your memory getting such low scores? o.o mine is getting like 7.5


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

not bad?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
I have no idea why mine is lower...

-edit, I know why, because I posted the wrong screenshot LMAO, Sorry... Here ya go:

7.2

More like it

Attachment 136194


----------



## Sirrush

Here's mine:


----------



## mesaman1553

here's what I got running.

Attachment 136333


----------



## tonyptony

I guess I'll jump in. This is with a a GTS250 that replaced the card in my sig.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirrush* 
Here's mine:









This is exactly what mine looks like, except the HDD is a 5.7.


----------



## Coolwaters

most of use are getting raped on HD score...

7.9 memory is easy. just need to throw in like 150-200 on DDR3s.
u need like 5ghz on i7 to get 7.9

someone confirm 2x X25 intel SSDs gets 7.9?


----------



## xuerebx

This:


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolwaters* 
u need like 5ghz on i7 to get 7.9

I get 7.7 on the CPU score at 4-4.1GHz. Other are getting the same. 7.9 should be possible with less than 5.


----------



## davebugyi

My Vaio Laptop... I thing it is quite good for a portaple PC:










My Desktop PC has Vista on it, and everythig gets 5.9


----------



## cyntax




----------



## DanielF50

After getting windows to boot at 4.0ghz and stay stable ;D (well... until a unlucky 3dmark06 test Â¬_Â¬)










I don't like the look of my WD Velociraptor's score, I'm sure 5.9 is high for a spinning disk, but my Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 got the same score :/

I need to start learning how to safely OC my RAM, might give me better overclocks lol

Dan


----------



## WarlordOne

My Gateway 6860FX laptop.

T8300 2.4Ghz, 8800M GTS, Intel x25m- G2. Looks like I'm limited by my system bus (I can get higer graphics scores if I oc). Still I think it's very respectable for a 2 year old PC that I bought for $700.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I hate that stupid 5.9


----------



## ThePaperRoute

7.4
7.4
6.9
6.9
5.9


----------



## Rowey




----------



## zedex

I just redid another evaluation... after overclocking CPU and installing/overclocking my new HD5850










was expecting Processor and Graphics to be higher >.>


----------



## WarlordOne

My desktop/media server/HTPC:










i7 920 @ 4.25Ghz, XFX 9800 GTX+ OC, OS drive Maxtor 300GB Diamondmax 10 & 3TB of storage HDD, 6GB OCZ Flex Ex DDR3 1600 7-7-7-16, Intel DX58SO motherboard, Cogage True Sprit cooler with bolt through and AC PWM push/pull fans @ 1200rpms

My laptop (2 year old Gateway p6860fx):









C2D T8300 2.4Ghz, 8800M GTS, 80GB Intel x25m- G2 & 320GB storage hdd, 4GB DDR2 667Mhz

I'm not a gamer but I like to have relatively powerful GPUs anyway, as an 'in case' sort of thing. I will play a game if I get it free and my bother-in-law loves to buy me steam games for my birthday and Christmas.

I put an SSD in the laptop because it needed the performance boost a bit more due to it's limitations. I'll be upgrading the home PC to SSD soon, probably a 160GB intel, maybe 2x 80gb intels depending how I feel at the time.


----------



## ianx

How do you guys get 7.9 on graphics for aero and only 7 on gaming graphics >.< and the velociraptor is letting me down!! xD


----------



## Horsemama1956

All you guys getting 5.9, enable AHCI next time you reinstall Windows. I only have a 7200.12 and get 6.7. 5.9 without it.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
All you guys getting 5.9, enable AHCI next time you reinstall Windows. I only have a 7200.12 and get 6.7. 5.9 without it.

So this is why my HDD rating is always that...*Sigh.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


So this is why my HDD rating is always that...*Sigh.


it is NOT worth re installing windows for it

the only change noticed is benchmarks and the windows rating. in realtime gaming/performance, you will NOT notice it


----------



## chatch15117

Desktop









Laptop


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


All you guys getting 5.9, enable AHCI next time you reinstall Windows. I only have a 7200.12 and get 6.7. 5.9 without it.


Would you mind posting a screenshot of your window's experience index?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Would you mind posting a screenshot of your window's experience index?


Not a problem. That's my system at stock.

Quote:

it is NOT worth re installing windows for it

the only change noticed is benchmarks and the windows rating. in realtime gaming/performance, you will NOT notice it
Load times seem shorter. I do agree it's not worth reinstalling just to enable it. No reason not to enable it next reinstall though.


----------



## Willhemmens

No SSD's here:


----------



## Willnet

Theres something horribly wrong with my processor..


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willnet*


Theres something horribly wrong with my processor..


no there isnt

your processor isnt as strong as say corei7, and your motherboard might not take full advantage of it

6.5 is a good score, especially when youa re ONLY at 3.0

bump it to 3.3 or higehr and you mgiht ebable to hit 7.0+


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
Not a problem. That's my system at stock.

Load times seem shorter. I do agree it's not worth reinstalling just to enable it. No reason not to enable it next reinstall though.











How does this score only 6.2? I have 3 drives in RAID-0, and my HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\ser vices\\msahci start dword is set to 3. If I set it to 0, will it use the AHCI drivers?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
All you guys getting 5.9, enable AHCI next time you reinstall Windows. I only have a 7200.12 and get 6.7. 5.9 without it.

I just enabled AHCI on mine and i got the same hard drive score as with IDE mode


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
I just enabled AHCI on mine and i got the same hard drive score as with IDE mode

You have only one hard drive


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


You have only one hard drive










So does Horsemama1956 or didn't you bother reading ???


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
no there isnt

your processor isnt as strong as say corei7, and your motherboard might not take full advantage of it

6.5 is a good score, especially when youa re ONLY at 3.0

bump it to 3.3 or higehr and you mgiht ebable to hit 7.0+

I got a 7.1 with my Athlon II X4 at stock. Something is wrong with this Phenom II.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

WEI score: 6.0

Determined by yes you guessed it, my hard drives!

Pic attached...


----------



## ghettogeddy

7.2


----------



## Dom_sufc




----------



## antmiu2

7.0
7.0
6.9
6.9
5.9


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
I got a 7.1 with my Athlon II X4 at stock. Something is wrong with this Phenom II.

compare specs on teh processors, does the ath2x4 have more cahce or something? clockspeed, features, and the motherboard all severely effect how nice it plays. perhaps teh motherboard BIOS is the source of teh performance difference. for kicks I had a friends2.4 dualcore in my 939 system, and with the oem bios, it performed almost the same as teh stock 2ghz single core, except when booting up. very strange, I know, but it is something to take note of

sorry I dont have a solid answer :/


----------



## sublimejhn

With my sig rig:

7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9
5.9

Stupid hard drives :/


----------



## sintricate

Sig rig:

7.5
7.5
7.5
7.5
5.9


----------



## Paradox me




----------



## AMOCO

here mine:


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


compare specs on teh processors, does the ath2x4 have more cahce or something? clockspeed, features, and the motherboard all severely effect how nice it plays. perhaps teh motherboard BIOS is the source of teh performance difference. for kicks I had a friends2.4 dualcore in my 939 system, and with the oem bios, it performed almost the same as teh stock 2ghz single core, except when booting up. very strange, I know, but it is something to take note of

sorry I dont have a solid answer :/


No, the Athlon II X4 is in every way inferior to any Phenom II X4. It doesn't have higher clock speed or L3 cache.

I don't have a good motherboard either.

EDIT: I just saw that he had a dual core, that's why.


----------



## badger6021

heres mine...


----------



## alvse

Mine


----------



## izallica

Here's mine

7.5
7.8
7.3
7.3
5.9

Is it normal gtx280 just get 7.3 for gaming graphics ?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
Here's mine

7.5
7.8
7.3
7.3
5.9

Is it normal gtx280 just get 7.3 for gaming graphics ?

Pretty much yes, i get 7.3 with my overclocked 260 so thats about right


----------



## izallica

So ati4870 > gtx280 for gaming graphics ?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
So ati4870 > gtx280 for gaming graphics ?

Being DX10.1 capable might be giving the 4870 a bump in score.
The 4870 is not in the same league as the 280.


----------



## danascully




----------



## spice003

sig rig, dont know why i get 5.9 on my hard drives i have 7200.12 in raid 0.


----------



## Frosty88




----------



## Wolgone

Mine


----------



## laeucigasul

mine now


----------



## coelacanth

I'm going to Raid 0 4 Raptors soon with AHCI enabled and see if I can break 5.9 HD score!


----------



## B!0HaZard

First of all the 5,9 HD score has been beaten by multiple people.

Second, I win:

A score of 8.0!









Ok, maybe not...







I am such a n00b...








The editing actually went very well, but couldn't make the windows flag in the blue box, so...

Anyway here's the real score:


----------



## astronaute

HD: 2x Intel X25-E (RAID 0)


----------



## striker833

mine


----------



## gvbezoff

Attachment 139709

Asus P6T Deluxe V2 motherboard
I7-920 Processor at 3.2 GHz
12 GB Kingston KVR 1333 RAM
Velociraptor 300 MB hard drive
ASUS 5870 Graphics Adapter at 1000/1300 MHz


----------



## replay

Here's mine


----------



## Sangko

Sharing my numbers


----------



## letsgetiton

Here ya go.


Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Himanshu

Hard disk is only turning me down.. rest is fine I guess..

BTW my Q6600 is overclocked to 3.6 ghz... And 4850 to 800mhz core and 1150 memory..


----------



## mattliston

Any way to force experience indexing on battery power?


----------



## DannyHvE

I'm a 6.8









OH, and the text is in Dutch


----------



## Sangko

Can't seem to hit the 7.0 in the Processor category...specs of the system below.
OC'd the processor to 3.9. (can't get into windows without it crashing at 4.0)


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sangko*











Can't seem to hit the 7.0 in the Processor category...specs of the system below.
OC'd the processor to 3.9. (can't get into windows without it crashing at 4.0)


you only have a dual core


----------



## Xeroni

The 5.9 limit on hard drives is really annoying.


----------



## mattliston

there is no 5.9 limit to harddrives


----------



## Xeroni

Really? The only drives that seem to get above a 5.9 are SSDs.


----------



## mattliston

and what does the index say? "primary hard disk"

and there are spindle drives that have gone beyond 5.9, review previous posts to find them.

RAID setup of course. you need the proper hardware, you can jsut do RAID on any controller and expect 100% results. some controllers do a better job then others, just like any other piece of the computer.


----------



## Sangko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
you only have a dual core

Yup, pretty much, was wondering if I could hit 7.0 even with one


----------



## JeevusCompact




----------



## yang88she

w00t <3 my SSD!


----------



## dr_timmins

here ya go guys, this test is a bit stupid.

I've had my lowest subscore at 5.5 the other week, i ended up doing a clean install due to my sister messing around online and spoofing my rig with spyware.

Anyways, since then - ive got the machine back to normal and made an image of the setup with all my drivers and s/w on (thank god, no more installing the crap one after the other)

All i do is recover the pc with the image ive created and its back to how i want it, i do a few steps to complete the process to make sure the machine runs smooth after, basically - do a quick disk clean up, and defrag the boot partition (where windows & programs are)

Here are my results, spec is as below in my sig.

Current

7.1
7.1
4.4
5.9
5.8

Previous

7.1
7.1
4.8
6.1
5.9

- nothing has changed in my rig's config (i.e drivers, bios settings etc) - the only slight difference with my current install is that i've only got the programs and tools i need from the previous installation, i.e no games, or crap that my sister uses... strange on the results.

Could i gain anything on the GPU side of things for windows aero?
Could anything be done to increase the results on my HDD... - my hdd specs are: 500GB SAMSUNG HD501LJ SATA (partitioned into 3 drives, 100gb for windows and programs (c







- 285gb for my data - 80gb for dual boot (windows 7, junk removed, latest drivers and my games)

Now - i've heard that people used raid or arrays etc, im new to that side of hdd's - would a raid benefit me? can it be done with one single drive? if yes - are there any gains to be had...

thanks for taking the time to read.

rate my results. thanks.


----------



## hondajt

On System 2, I upgraded the ram (4x2GB) and the video card (9800GT OC 1GB). It bumped it upto almost equal my Core i7 build!

Core i7 920:









System 2:


----------



## Butmuncher

Not the best but better than anybody i know in real life


----------



## hondajt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_timmins*


Could i gain anything on the GPU side of things for windows aero?


I don't think you would notice a big difference on Windows Aero, but for any gaming, you most likely would.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butmuncher*


Not the best but better than anybody i know in real life










Very impressive! Is that with your sig rig?


----------



## 1520

For my sig rig:


----------



## Regel

Do you guys think the hard drive performance score of a SSD is also affected by the size of the page file?

I used to get 7.1 before I did a reformat. After the reformat I had deleted the page file off my SSD and got 6.8. I then put a small page file of 1GB back on and got 6.9


----------



## tvick47

Getting an SSD soon.... :/


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regel* 
Do you guys think the hard drive performance score of a SSD is also affected by the size of the page file?

I used to get 7.1 before I did a reformat. After the reformat I had deleted the page file off my SSD and got 6.8. I then put a small page file of 1GB back on and got 6.9

the index scoring is not purely hardware, but also how you use that hardware.

I bet if you use a larger pagefile it will increase slightly. try using a 2gig pagefile


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

With sig rig


----------



## Spud_Commando

Specification's at the bottom.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Getting 7.7 for the 2 Vertex 120G in Raid0 and 5.9 for the 1.5TB Barracuda.
7.2 is the lone Vertex 30G.


----------



## blatsha92

my sig rig


----------



## AMOCO

well here's mine,just installing the ati 10.1 hotfix,got my scores up.ati 9.12 had the gpu score at 6.0,lol.install hotfix by itself.not over the old drivers


----------



## Horsemama1956

Updated with processor at 3.4 and memory timings tightened from 9-9-9-20 to 6-6-6-16.


----------



## ShortySmalls

theres my rig... quite sad a raid 0 array only gets 5.9.. but its plenty fast for my needs


----------



## Dankebudz

no OC


----------



## ez12a

Mine


----------



## lolz1970

Lol...What happened here?
Phenom 9950 No OC 2.6ghz
3gb DDR2-800mhz (2 x 1gb + 2 x 512)
Radeon 4850


----------



## WIGILOCO

I got 7.7 and now I got 7.6 from GPU on this test







Wha??


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## fardy0

7.4
7.4
7.4
5.9
... damn hdd


----------



## Ktulu

Sorry if it has been answered already, but do you need an HD with a super high density platter or a RAID 0 set up to get higher than 5.9?

This is from my Sig Rig - Lament Configuration


----------



## smash_mouth01

mine is my sig rig:

7.0
7.4
7.4
7.4
5.9


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
Sorry if it has been answered already, but do you need an HD with a super high density platter or a RAID 0 set up to get higher than 5.9?

This is from my Sig Rig - Lament Configuration









I'm not sure, but It seems like you need to RAID a couple SSD's to break 7.0. I've seen one person with a single 160gb Intel that scored a 7.1. I doubt any disc set-up will come close but I'm no HD guru.


----------



## NFL

Beats the snot out of my 3.4 on my previous laptop


----------



## mattliston

those twin platter terabyte drives shortened to 100-200 gigs will beat quite a few SSD scores


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


I'll be dipped, Vista DOES have a Snipping Tool, too. See this website.


Yes, but Knowing vista...you use it and computer asplodes:swearing:


----------



## mattliston

no


----------



## srsparky32

I actually think this is a really good score for my sig rig.


----------



## Rivercat01

heres mine I figured the gtx 260 would do better than it did.

7.1
7.1
7.2
7.2
5.9 = raid 0 did ok huh?


----------



## jimbonbon

Now i've added the SSD to the little beast, at stock:










And with some reasonable overclocks - same base score, lol.










J


----------



## AyeYo

I have no idea why it doesn't like my memory. I've brought up the MaxMem benchmark significantly from stock config and it STILL gives me 5.9 no matter what. CPU score is pretty sweet though.


----------



## Ulver

Sign.Rig with latest drivers (incl. ATI's 10.2).

7.5
7.6
7.7
7.7
5.9










Anyways, WEI sucks.


----------



## Ktulu

What kind of HDD's will break the 5.9 score?


----------



## twistid

I have all 7.4's except Primary Hard Disk which is 5.9


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


What kind of HDD's will break the 5.9 score?


any spindle drive with very large capacity and small number of platters.

the idea is similar to a merry go round. at teh same rotation speed, you move faster as you go further towards the edge.

hence why large capacity drive own this department, since their sectors are crammed closer together

this is a good example why my 5400rpm 120gig laptop harddrive destroys my 160 gig 7200rpm seagate. teh lappy drive has one platter while my seagate has 3 or 4

I forget the brand of the lappy drive, but I looked it up ebcause I was so surprised how it was loading windows xp in a 1/3 of the time of my dseagate for teh exact same operating system/settings/updates/ etc...


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


any spindle drive with very large capacity and small number of platters.

the idea is similar to a merry go round. at teh same rotation speed, you move faster as you go further towards the edge.

hence why large capacity drive own this department, since their sectors are crammed closer together

this is a good example why my 5400rpm 120gig laptop harddrive destroys my 160 gig 7200rpm seagate. teh lappy drive has one platter while my seagate has 3 or 4

I forget the brand of the lappy drive, but I looked it up ebcause I was so surprised how it was loading windows xp in a 1/3 of the time of my dseagate for teh exact same operating system/settings/updates/ etc...


Well I get the idea, but what brands from say Newegg? I have never found a good way to tell how many platters an HDD has.


----------



## Ezygroove




----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Well I get the idea, but what brands from say Newegg? I have never found a good way to tell how many platters an HDD has.


Well, i got 5.9 as the HDD score with:

WD Velociraptor 300Gb (pretty much a SAS drive with SATA interface)
WD Caviar Black

I've only got higher than this (7.3) with the Intel Rev2. SSD.

J


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

proc 7.4
mem 7.5
graph 7.8
gaming graph 7.9
prim hd 5.9 (gonna raid 0 it with another f3 next week)


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimbonbon*


Well, i got 5.9 as the HDD score with:

WD Velociraptor 300Gb (pretty much a SAS drive with SATA interface)
WD Caviar Black

I've only got higher than this (7.3) with the Intel Rev2. SSD.

J


Thanks J


----------



## MistaBernie

proc 7.6
mem 7.6
graph 7.7
gaming graph 7.7
hdd 5.9

Done before OC'ing my vid card too. Sweet... 
-


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
Well I get the idea, but what brands from say Newegg? I have never found a good way to tell how many platters an HDD has.

you and me both man.

I guess find 4-5 harddrives going for good prices, and look them up on google or something.

Or you could look them up on teh manufacturer's website

Sounds like a good idea/plan for an FAQ!!!


----------



## admiralq

Here is what my G50VT-X5 gets:

CPU: 6.1
Mem:6.4
Graphics:6.7
Gaming Graphics:6.7
Primary HD:5.9

Only OC'd my proc to 2.44 from 2.13.


----------



## Blase

Here's mine with my recently built sig rig.


----------



## badger6021

heres mine...


----------



## -=sT3V3=-

Heres mine :










Not so sure why my sli does not get too high


----------



## jimbonbon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=sT3V3=-*


Heres mine :








[/IMG]

Not so sure why my sli does not get too high


















I have the same problem with quad sli, it doesn't score that high either. I'm 90% sure this is because Windows only uses one GPU for all its aero etc.

J


----------



## AMOCO

new score numbers,whoo-hoo:


----------



## BlueLights

Here's mine =) finally found this thread! was hoping to compare scores with other systems.


----------



## canadianpanda

I think my scores are decent for my current setup. Can't wait for the CF 5770's


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
Here's mine =) finally found this thread! was hoping to compare scores with other systems.

Very nice! SSD's eh?!


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:



Very nice! SSD's eh?!


Hehe..guilty







SSD for win7. Raid-0 for games, woot =)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
Here's mine =) finally found this thread! was hoping to compare scores with other systems.

Are there any other settings you had to change to get the HDD score? I've tried with HDD in raid 0, ssd, & 2 x ssd in raid 0 but still haven't gotten better than 5.9. Last run was 7.7 for cpu, 5.9 for HDD, 7.9 for the rest.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Are there any other settings you had to change to get the HDD score? I've tried with HDD in raid 0, ssd, & 2 x ssd in raid 0 but still haven't gotten better than 5.9. Last run was 7.7 for cpu, 5.9 for HDD, 7.9 for the rest.


It seems like the experience score is a fun way for an average person to compare system power, but the way they score data transfer rates is a major flaw.


----------



## CravinR1

I have raid 0 seagate 320 7200.10's and I only get 5.9

7.3
7.3
6.9
6.9
5.9


----------



## EazyMango




----------



## Sirrush




----------



## btwalter

stupid seagate HDD.


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:



Are there any other settings you had to change to get the HDD score? I've tried with HDD in raid 0, ssd, & 2 x ssd in raid 0 but still haven't gotten better than 5.9. Last run was 7.7 for cpu, 5.9 for HDD, 7.9 for the rest.


 No the only thing I messed with was running my SSD in IDE and comparing to ACHI..didnt see a difference..I guess I just got lucky? what kind of SSD did you use? some have much faster random read/write times then others..my score was 6.0 before I got the SSD, then I re ran the test and it jumped to 7.3


----------



## FtW 420

I have a couple corsair x32, one of these days I'll have to tweak it up & get the right score. I didn't really spend much time at it, I did read online at the time about changing a setting in device manager to correct the hdd score problem but windows wouldn't let me change it.


----------



## paul1988

Interesting to see that most peoples HDD are low, as i though it might be just me! Here is my score:










Quite happy with that really as this is my first computer build and im not overclocking it.


----------



## Penryn

Heres mine:


----------



## BlueLights

Just a little update...I got bored and decided to see if I could raise my Index score..I did some registry editing so i could switch my SSD back to ACHI without reinstalling (everything worked fine of course







) and after rebooting and letting the ACHI driver install I let the assessment run again and I went from 7.3 to 7.4 Not a big increase but the SSD's score went from 7.3 to 7.6 =) So I guess I was wrong in my previous statement of not seeing much of a difference between IDE and ACHI...ACHI can definately be faster, as long as the drive and MOBO can support ACHI of course =) Hope this is usefull to anybody wondering if there is a performance difference between these two modes.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EazyMango*












so you have a GTX 260, and got a 7.2 for graphics. I have a GTX 280, and I got a 6.0. Something is amiss...


----------



## CravinR1

I'm guessing its where you're running the RC


----------



## Hanzo

Win 7 x64 with modest hardwares:

Motherboard: Asus P5K-E
CPU: Q9550S Quadcore 2.83ghz (mild OC to 3.0Ghz)
RAM: Corsair 8GB PC6400 DDR2
GPU: eVGA GeForce GTX 260
Hard Disk (OS): Raid0 2 x Intel X25-M SSD (best upgrade ever!)


----------



## nsaneNERDx

Intel i7 920 Overclocked to 4.1GHz
EVGA 3x SLI x58 e758 1366
Noctua U12P SE2 CPU Heatsink and Fan
12 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 memory in triple channel
2 BFG Geforce 260 GTX Overclocked edition in SLI
1 BFG Geforce 8800 GTS Overclocked edition for Physx
4 OCZ SSD Hard Drives in Raid 0
2 Seagate 1TB Hard Drives
Corsair HX750 Power Supply
Antec Twelve Hundred Case
2 ASUS 24" Monitors


----------



## micheld1

Processor: 7.4
Memory: 7.4
Graphics: 7.7
Gaming Graphics: 7.7
Primary Hard disk: 7.8
Overall: 7.4

Asus P5E (ICH9R)
[email protected]
[email protected]
4890 Toxic
Single Postville 80Gb
Win7 Ultimate 64Bit

No that bad with a single SSD!


----------



## grandmothra

Update:










Short stroked two WD6401AALS in RAID0. OS partition is fairly snappy. Still though would prefer an SSD or two, but I find the price to performance ratio unjustifiable at the moment.


----------



## jura11

My Windows 7 Experience Index Score


----------



## FriedSushi87

Guess I need a new HD.

 an old OEM piece of crap I got with my old PC.


----------



## Chris++

This Score thing sure is demanding on Storage transfer rate, hell my Caviar Black gets a low 5.9 and the thing is fast, faster than any mainstream drive out there.


----------



## Enfluenza

cpu: 6.6
ram: 7.3
gpu: 7.6
aero:7.6
hdd: 5.9
BASE SCORE IS 5.9 cause of my stupid sata II hdd. id bet if it was a sata III or an SSD id would be better.
windows vista said i had a 5.8! 
its all marketing, they made my want to buy a quad/hex core and a SSD now!
curse you microsoft!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay333

for some reason my CPU and Ram score dropped just a little when I installed the GTX 275. They were both at 7.9


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Finally got a score of 6 on the hard drive speed!









After I made the OS/Programs parition on the front of my RAID, my score went up


----------



## zxo0oxz

win!


----------



## razo007

my score...

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1267546146


----------



## red river

Component Details Subscore Base score :
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz* 6.8* 
Memory (RAM) 2.00 GB* 5.5* 
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT *5.9* 
Gaming graphics 1279 MB Total available graphics memory *5.9* 
Primary hard disk 46GB Free (75GB Total)* 7.4 *


----------



## noahf

sig rig


----------



## mllrkllr88

Sig Rig










I can get the both graphics fields to 7.1 if I max out the OC.


----------



## supermereal




----------



## JerryL

Not bad for 2 yr old processor I guess.


----------



## thunder1

My Sig Rig







Attachment 144609


----------



## antizealot

Just finished this build tonight. Haven't OC'd yet.


----------



## sora1607

My score is so low


----------



## Greensystemsgo

score on laptop

processor 5.7
memory 5.7
graphics 6.4
disk transfer 5.6

not bad i guess for a $700 laptop :/


----------



## Diplo

hmm strange thing: over 2months i got 7.9 on ram (6gb ddr3 corsair dominator [email protected]).

now for few days only 7.8. running the test 20 times- allways 7.8







didnt change anything on the system.

i know this windows 7 test is crap.... anyways strange...


----------



## Volcom13




----------



## ntuason




----------



## cordawg92

This is with a 9800GT , not my Radeon 5870 (which arrives on Wednesday)


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antizealot* 









Just finished this build tonight. Haven't OC'd yet.

How are you getting a score like that? You only have 120gb hard drive? I'm confused here. The scores are just annoying to me. Wouldn't they have already fixed this by now?

here's mine.


----------



## jetplane48

my prebuilt


----------



## WarlordOne

LOL. I can't believe I'm getting 7.1 with my 9800GTX+ up from the stock GPU score of 6.8. Anyway, I wanted to post this since I'll be upgrading my HDD to a RAID-0 SSD configuration.

300GB DiamondMax 10 SATA 1.5Gb/s

will be replaced with

2x 80GB Intel X18-M Mainstream SATA II

I'm hopeful for a good primary disk score since a single X25-M G2 returns a score of 7.8 on my laptop.


----------



## Baldy

Unlike you guys, my score is bottle necked by my pathetic RAM. >.>


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
How are you getting a score like that? You only have 120gb hard drive? I'm confused here. The scores are just annoying to me. Wouldn't they have already fixed this by now?

LoL...the HD score isnt measured by the size of it.

The reason his is 7.0 is because he has a solid state drive...the read and write times are a lot faster than a sata drive.

my sig rig scores:

7.5
7.7
7.4
7.4
5.9


----------



## SimpleTech

God my CPU sucks. I guess it's time to buy Gulftown and that dual-socket eVGA board.










Here is my backup rig score. Need to upgrade the HDD to a SSD.


----------



## Diplo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diplo* 
hmm strange thing: over 2months i got 7.9 on ram (6gb ddr3 corsair dominator [email protected]).

now for few days only 7.8. running the test 20 times- allways 7.8







didnt change anything on the system.

i know this windows 7 test is crap.... anyways strange...

can anyone a respond to this ?


----------



## WarlordOne

Ok, upgraded the OS drive to 2x Intel X18-M 80GB RAID0 volume. New results:









Old results with the previous HDD (Maxtor DiamondMax 10 SATA1.5 HDD):


----------



## Clay333

7.3 Overall

CPU-7.7
RAM-7.9
Graphics-7.3
Gaming Graphics-7.3
HDD-7.5


----------



## The_Punisher

CPU-7.3
RAM-7.4
Graphics-7.4
Gaming Graphics-7.4
HDD-5.9


----------



## ntrlfive

CPU 7.4
RAM 7.5
GPU 7.4
GPU 7.4
HD 5.9

Damn hard drives! this is my sig rig.


----------



## moward

Processor 6.9
Memory 7.0
Graphics 7.3
Gaming graphics 7.3
Primary hard disk 7.7

That's with my E8400 at 3.83GHz.
Maybe 4.0 GHz might just land me 7.0


----------



## razr7

3.6ghz on i7 920 with ht, 2x gts 250s in sli, 6gb ddr3 @ 1,803mhz, ocz 60gb ssd


----------



## A-Dub

Here's mine:
CPU: 7.5
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 7.5
Gaming Graphics: 7.5
HD: 5.9







I really want an SSD


----------



## Indosia

Clip of my Scores for yall to drool over. 36g Rapter is not hooked up. idk if it make difference anyway. I think 5.5 is top score for 2gigs of ram. Adding more ram would make for rather unstable/less overclockable cpu/mem.
Right you guys know that.


----------



## craizzz

My score, think I need to overclock my amd 550be a little more to try and get a nice round 7.


----------



## FtW 420

With the SSDs in raid0 I finally got a decent HDD score.


----------



## Ackmanc

FtW 420 said:


> With the SSDs in raid0 I finally got a decent HDD score.
> 
> With my SSD's in raid 0 I get a 6.8... on a single drive i get 7.3. I don't get it.


----------



## Aznboy1993

my PoS score with my crappy computer until I get purchase my good one


----------



## FtW 420

Ackmanc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> With the SSDs in raid0 I finally got a decent HDD score.
> 
> With my SSD's in raid 0 I get a 6.8... on a single drive i get 7.3. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> I was trying to bench pcmark & noticed how bad my HDD scores were.
> At first n WEI I got a 5.9 with 1 ssd then 7.0 with 2 in raid0, went to the corsair forums here: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=85344 And read up on the secure erase (didn't image it, just did a clean install after) to restore performance.
> After getting the ISO burned it just takes seconds to clean the drive & speed it up again. here's a before & after shot (top left is restored, top right not done yet. Bottom right is a velociraptor).


----------



## WarlordOne

All you need is high random reads for a 7.9 Primary Disk Score. A single Intel gets 7.8.


----------



## RCON351




----------



## Cindex

5.5
5.5
3.4
3.3
7.3

On my laptop. HDD is an SSD. OCZ 30GB


----------



## ThirdLap

Sig rig:

CPU: 7.4
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 7.5
Gaming Graphics: 7.5
HD: 5.3

Guess I also need an SSD.


----------



## LiNERROR

ran the benchmark after a bios update at* bone stock *(2.66ghz speed step enabled, ddr3 533 7-7-7-16-27) kinda surprised i only got a 6.4... but my 4gb stick was throwing errors so i've only got 2gb of cache currently... but still that's 6.4 on RAID 6!

seems Size is also an issue, so even though i have Insane transfer rates the benchmark seems to be look at the size of my boot partition and rating it low...

6.4, really? i think not!









my swap drive, straight stripe, hmm looks a little slow... Oh! Atto is skipping over my fancy controller... let's turn Direct I/O off and let this thing shine!









Much Better!


----------



## badger6021

my crappy score...


----------



## mathesar

Looks like I'm due for faster HD's but overall this rig is miles faster than my previous AMD X2 4800+ / 2GB DDR1 PC3200 system.


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


my crappy score...


just curious, how big is your primary partition?


----------



## scottb75

SSDs make all the difference.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiNERROR* 
ran the benchmark after a bios update at *bone stock* (2.66ghz speed step enabled, ddr3 533 7-7-7-16-27) kinda surprised i only got a 6.4... but my 4gb stick was throwing errors so i've only got 2gb of cache currently... but still that's 6.4 on RAID 6!

seems Size is also an issue, so even though i have Insane transfer rates the benchmark seems to be look at the size of my boot partition and rating it low...

6.4, really? i think not!

I don't think its looking for sequential read/write speeds.


----------



## mmparkskier

Not too bad. Looks like I need to OC my HDDs.


----------



## Rogue Process

Mine, for the sig rig..


----------



## whoisron

my score with my PC OC'ed @ 3.9 ghz. I later oc'ed my PC to 4ghz and got 7.7. ^^


----------



## CurlyBrackets

7.7
7.9
7.6
7.6
5.9

blasted HDD, maybe i should pick up some of those SSD's on sale at my local shop ($99 for 40gB intel v series)


----------



## LiNERROR

my boot drive isn't too large... so i wondered how much size played into the WEI...

installed w7 in a VM with no drivers or anything... and my slowest partition, the raid 6 is where i put the virtual disk...

my raid 5 boot partition comes back as 6.4... yet the raid 6 storage partition with the virtual drive only 3 times as large as the boot partition comes back as...









congrats MS for making a benchmark that is worthless...


----------



## sotorious

7.6
7.9
7.7
7.7
5.9


----------



## stevebaz

This is from my sig rig, pretty happy with it


----------



## HandBanana




----------



## firstchoicett

hmmm to max out this you will need two intel SSD in raid o, then you will get 7.9, when i run a test with my system i got 7.9 right true, qill post up print screen in a while.


----------



## snoball

I can't screen shot atm b/c I am not at my main PC but my score is a 5.9 b/c the HDD is slow.


----------



## mathesar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I can't screen shot atm b/c I am not at my main PC but my score is a 5.9 b/c the HDD is slow.



5.9 is the max for any standard SATA / IDE drive. SSD seems to be the only way to increase it.


----------



## Regel




----------



## Laeadern

My laptop atm as I'm at work. HP Pavilion DV7 3067CL.

6.0
7.1
6.6
6.6
5.9


----------



## smash_mouth01

here's mine


----------



## Chuckclc

My first post here but I have been a visitor for a long time!


----------



## cybercub

First post and here goes,

CPU - 7.5 (AMD Phenom II X4 965 , OC'd 3914)
Mem - 7.8 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231282
Graphics 7.8 (Sapphire 5870)
Gaming - 7.8
HD(bah) - 5.9

Edit: Got the NB up to 2678 score went from 7.7 to 7.8 with memory running at 1648.

I have included images along with cpuz validation, gpuz for those who wonder and feel like looking.


----------



## andynolife

Opps, I just posted on another one, which is the official one now?


----------



## hermitmaster

My laptop:
Attachment 149730


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andynolife* 
Opps, I just posted on another one, which is the official one now?









Andy - Sweet set up man. Impressive score


----------



## craizzz

Since water cooling, amd 550be core unlock and overclock.


----------



## cybercub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craizzz* 
Since water cooling, amd 550be core unlock and overclock.

What's your HD setup like? Curious you didn't label SSD just an Maxtor 320gig.


----------



## XanderDylan

Here's my Signature Rig:

Processor 6.5

Memory (RAM)7.1

Graphics 6.8

Gaming Graphics6.8

Primary Hard Disk 5.9

My primary HDD is a 1TB WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM. SSD's must raise the score or a 10000 RPM HDD.


----------



## Ulak

Here's mine (sig rig)


----------



## ReverbDP

My Score


----------



## Ktulu

Curse the 5.9 bottle neck!

I wonder if a couple of Spinpoint R3s in RAID would do it...

My gut says wait for SSDs to drop in price.


----------



## XanderDylan

I figure I should try out the snipping tool.

Here']s my proof of what i recently posted:

Attachment 150384


----------



## ChvyVele




----------



## Crucial09

Need to get my hard drive up. But its not really a bottleneck.
The only performance increase I would see is faster loading times loading up Crysis.
I don't mind waiting for that though so I will hold off on that upgrade.
Woo! Is there a Wei 7.9 club???


----------



## JH4DC5

mine...










system specs in sig. 5850 was running at 950/1250

ssd is next on my list. lol


----------



## Steview

My Score just jumped from 5.9 to 7.7 after the SSD install.


----------



## badger6021

mines dissapointing ssd slowing right down clogged right up lol..


----------



## blude85

Need a SSD!


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Well, the scale now goes from 1 to 7.9 instead of just 5.9 like Vista. So post your scores. Don't worry if your hard drive is score is low, it seems to be common.

My Laptop (used the Snipping Tool in Accessories):











I mean Really MS index means what?

Fact the mechanical HD is gonna be the slowest piece. Imean why did they even involk such a lame index thing anyways?
Not like my local store or steam is going to ssay "Hey you need a Window's Index of 74.6 to run DukeNukeM


----------



## TheSandman

6.3
7.0
7.3
7.6
4.9


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## DevilGear44




----------



## SleepyBoy_91

6.1
5.5
3.7
3.4
5.9

hihihihi.....i'm still satisfied because i didn't use any graphic card.....hah hah hah..


----------



## Wyldefang

Attachment 151281


----------



## ZealotKi11er

7.5
7.5
7.9
7.9
5.9


----------



## twich12

my 640gb caviar blacks have the same experience index as when i had 1 caviar black BUT my performance in hd tune was a lot better so windows just doesnt agree that i get better performance in raid lol

PS notice my gpu rating? i have 1 4870 OCed to 825/1025 lol


----------



## riflepwnage

maybe i should get a new video card win 7 index told me so


----------



## Tristanguy1224

I've gotten it higher on CPU and RAM but here's my 24/7


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224* 
I've gotten it higher on CPU and RAM but here's my 24/7

How high did you get it in CPU? From a Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz to Q9550 @ 4.0Ghz mine moved only 0.1 points.


----------



## Andy.Yung

If I were to swap around my 5850, I'd probably have a better score.


----------



## gosmeyer

Here is mine!


----------



## Despised Icon

^ Dayum. Very nice.







One question, why does your computer have a restart countdown? Lol


----------



## gosmeyer

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...tart-time.html


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosmeyer*


Here is mine!




 cheers i just tryed it my ssd is almost full up lol heres my restart time...


----------



## GOTFrog




----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gosmeyer*


http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...tart-time.html


Is this figure preferred for benchmarking over bios to desktop boot time?

One advantage I see is how simple it is to benchmark. Also it can be easily validated with a screenshot.


----------



## Scaler

Here.


----------



## gosmeyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Is this figure preferred for benchmarking over bios to desktop boot time?

One advantage I see is how simple it is to benchmark. Also it can be easily validated with a screenshot.


No, Just something else to compare with.


----------



## purpleannex

My restart time is rubbish....


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
My restart time is rubbish....










A 37 second restart time seems pretty good! Not rubbish at all.
I'll take the "rubbish" ssd from you if you don't want it =D lol


----------



## Rumen gamer

I m getting 7.1 at the cpu section of index score with Q9400 stock. Is it ok ?


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rumen gamer* 
I m getting 7.1 at the cpu section of index score with Q9400 stock. Is it ok ?

Fill out your system info









What is stock?

Yes, that is good. Many can only break 7 by OCing.


----------



## badhabitboy

What graphics card would you recommend to get that score higher?

In the range of Â£100 - Â£150

cheers


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badhabitboy* 









What graphics card would you recommend to get that score higher?

In the range of Â£100 - Â£150

cheers

I really would not worry about getting your score higher in Win7... Its all about the performance in games.


----------



## ardentx

ALMOST perfect!!! CMONNNNN, what do I need to do.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardentx*


ALMOST perfect!!! CMONNNNN, what do I need to do.

*snip*


Bet the eVGA SR-2 and you will be set.


----------



## Gage




----------



## Aznboy1993




----------



## rheicel

Here is mine after downgrading my CPU to Q8200


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ardentx* 
ALMOST perfect!!! CMONNNNN, what do I need to do.


How fast does your system boot?


----------



## superj1977




----------



## Buris

Here's mine. very satisfied with my q9400 score hehehe.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:

Here's mine. very satisfied with my q9400 score hehehe.
my 8200 scores the same LOL


----------



## Coolwaters

the only perfect score is my 1600mhz memory. 6gigs.

hard drive is around 7.2 ocz vertex. (i think i can hit 7.9 in raid0)

graphics part is a little tricky.


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rheicel* 
my 8200 scores the same LOL

My e8400 scores the same.No wait it's 7.2 close.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Got ready for the Chimp Challenge and raised my OC a bit.... I like my GPU scores...


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
My e8400 scores the same.No wait it's 7.2 close.

good score for a dual core. I didn't realize that my score was 7.4 for the CPU LOL!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224* 
Got ready for the Chimp Challenge and raised my OC a bit.... I like my GPU scores...

That would mean in need another 600MHz for my Q8200 to get a 7.5 score in CPU.


----------



## bachmabt

CPU = i7-860 @ 3.35GHz
Memory = 4GB DDR3 Corsair @ 1600
GPU = Gigabyte GTX260 @ 680
HDD = Kingston V Series 128Gig

Note that 1156 produces very nice RAM results, and a single SSD get you close to a 7 score.


----------



## phillipjos

Heres mine its ok i guess


----------



## jm3




----------



## Phazon

Processor: 7.7
-Intel Xeon W3520 @4GHz

Memory: 7.9
-12GB G.Skill Trident

Graphics: 7.8
+
Gaming Graphics: 7.8
-XFX Radeon 5970 @800/1200MHz

Primary Hard Disk: 7.9
-2 x Intel X-25M 80GB (RAID-0)

http://bayimg.com/CAmKgaaCL


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phazon* 
Processor: 7.7
-Intel Xeon W3520 @4GHz

Memory: 7.9
-12GB G.Skill Trident

Graphics: 7.8
+
Gaming Graphics: 7.8
-XFX Radeon 5970 @800/1200MHz

Primary Hard Disk: 7.9
-2 x Intel X-25M 80GB (RAID-0)

http://bayimg.com/CAmKgaaCL

My i7 870 4 core 8 threads scores a 7.7 @ 4ghz
That is weird. your score seems low


----------



## Phazon

Hi Crucial, this score doesn't surprise me to be honest

Your i7 860 is basically an i7 940 (2.93GHz) without the third memory channel. My Xeon W3520 is basically just a higher binned i7 920 (2.6GHz). It can go up to 4.6GHz rock solid with 6 GB RAM (tested for 24h with Prime 95 + LinX), but with 12 GB I can't run it past 4GHz with perfect stability due to some limitations of the Intel memory controller. Full population of Dimm's = bad for overclocking an i7 (it's a well known issue). The fact is I need that much memory anyway because I run many virtual machines at the same time.

But anyway, even if the Xeon W3520 has three memory channels and the i7 8XX has only two, I dont think this feature impacts that much on WEI score. In fact, I don't think the third memory channel is even useful most of the time in real-life situations


----------



## EliteComputerBuilds

CPU - i7 [email protected]
Memory - G.Skill Ripjaws 1600MHz
GPU - XFX 5770 XXX
Hard Drive - 2 x 250GB WD RE3 Raid 0


----------



## macca_dj

Attachment 155907


----------



## Capwn

Broke the mythical 5.9 with my 3 Blacks in RAID...


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*










Broke the mythical 5.9 with my 3 Blacks in RAID...











Nice "i love you" pic someone colored on there on your desktop.
I've got a couple of those too lol


----------



## Ktulu

2 Samsung 1TB Spinpoints in RAID 0.


----------



## glussier

With the computer in my sig:


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

CPU: 7.3
Memory: 5.9
Graphics: 7.3
Gaming Graphics: 7.3
Primary Hard Disk: 5.9

CPU @ 3.0 GHz, RAM @ 800 MHz.


----------



## BVM

PC in my sig.
7.4
7.7
7.0
7.0
5.9


----------



## koruptdm9

Primary Hard Disk was 7.6, but it dropped to 7.4 out of no where.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koruptdm9* 









Primary Hard Disk was 7.6, but it dropped to 7.4 out of no where.









Thousands of children weep for your loss.

Maybe try a reformat. The performance on your drive will degrade obviously.


----------



## Scorpion87

Thats my humble Notebook


----------



## emarshall

Rig in Sig

7.4
7.4
7.3
7.3
5.9


----------



## WIGILOCO

Rig in sig.


----------



## Disturbed117

CPU: 7.6
RAM: 5.5
Graphics: 3.8
Gaming Graphics: 5.8
HDD: 5.7


----------



## Villosa

With Sig Rig


----------



## ABeta

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My GPU score was at 6.8, it actually dropped and I had to run the assessment again and it went back to the expected, normal score. I still would expect a 7.9 though with this GTX 295, kind of odd...


----------



## kyle5281

How the heck is a 980 Extreme a 7.4???? ***??? Lol.

BTW, This with 2.74GHZ- a mild overclock from the 2.53

Heres my laptop score.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jeffaruni

My next upgrade appears to be my HDD? XD


----------



## blocparty12

Heres mine.
I dont need an SSD, I need a new mobo more than anything


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffaruni* 









My next upgrade appears to be my HDD? XD

Even with Win 7 max HDD score is still 5.9. Thats just the way they made it eventhough other scores are higher.

While I am here, here's mine:
CPU: 5.5
RAM: 5.8
GPU: 6.8
Gaming: 6.8
HDD: 5.9
Overall: 5.5


----------



## Jeffaruni

Awww, so my next upgrade is CPU and ram? :3

Sandy bridge?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffaruni* 
Awww, so my next upgrade is CPU and ram? :3

Sandy bridge?









Thats what I am waiting for. Living on my laptop till its out. Sold my i7 rig one month after building it lol.


----------



## manu51

Here are my laptops results with this configuration:

CPU: Intel T6400
GPU: ATI HD4650 1GB DDR3 
core: 820
memory: 1000
RAM: 4GB Samsung DDR2 800MHz


----------



## markt




----------



## WaXyDeAd

As with everyone else, hard drive fails.


----------



## dragonxwas




----------



## Benny99




----------



## Jeffaruni

It seems that everyone can max out their HDD's it's just those final few points on GPU RAM and CPU that count..... SANDY BRIDGE....BULLDOZER.... HURRY UP!!! DX


----------



## jfizz84

Yep, the old 5.9 again on the HD. Whats also funny is I sold my Mushkins and threw in some old DDR2 Kingstons, I mean old, like 400mhz or something. Only lost.1 in Windows Index, LOL.


----------



## Rowey

Last updated 20/04/2010!


----------



## tarnumf




----------



## gergregg

My scores


----------



## Rowey

Nice scores


----------



## TechTune

Attachment 160819


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooddog*


reference is from Spinal Tap

one of the best parts of the movie!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=d54UU-fPIsY


lmao, right...forgot about that,,


----------



## papcrap

Here's mine.


----------



## Zinxe

7.6
7.5
7.6
7.5
5.9


----------



## GanjaSMK

For me (AMD 720, 1600 DDR3, GTX260, WD Black 500GB)

7.0
7.8
7.2
7.2
5.9


----------



## Super955

Here's mine. The drives are 4 WD caviar black in RAID0


----------



## IEATFISH

This thread also exists for those who haven't seen it:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ex-scores.html


----------



## Crazy^^Red

I got 5.9


----------



## lobfredd

Can any1 tell me if the gpu score is too low? ( I saw others here with 4870 and higher score.., even my friends 5770 got a higher score.. )


----------



## Sin100

5.9, not bad


----------



## Mitchell7

Here's mine:










I need to upgrade to an SSD at some point.


----------



## Geglamash

6.9


----------



## PsychoKilla666

My Rig gets the following:

7.6
7.6
7.5
7.5
5.9!?

I upgraded to SSD and my HDD score didn't change =\\


----------



## Kona1169

heres mine 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

what size SSD did you get phsycho? it may possibly matter


----------



## IronZ

Mine


----------



## majikmaynayZ

7.4
7.5
7.4
7.4
5.9

sigrig


----------



## B-Con

I really do love my GTX 295 (tested @ stock clocks). SSD is next in line.









.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kona1169* 
what size SSD did you get phsycho? it may possibly matter

32GB Corsair Nova, half full

I plan to RAID 0 it with another soon, that better get me 7.x LOL


----------



## NFL

My laptop/Sig-rig

EDIT-Seems I have this posted already...oh well


----------



## KShirza1

almost there, and nothing a little oc cant fix



7.8

7.9

7.9

7.9

7.9


----------



## wondah

Without any OC at all.

System HDDs - RAID0 OCZ Colossus 120GB (500mb/s)
DATA HDD: Kingston V+ Series 512GB SSD (200mb/s)
12GB OCZ 1600mhz DDR3
GTX 295
Core i7 965 extreme


----------



## Yanki

@4ghz sigrig


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lobfredd*











Can any1 tell me if the gpu score is too low? ( I saw others here with 4870 and higher score.., even my friends 5770 got a higher score.. )


Well if you look at your screenshot, and look near there bottom there is a "Notes" section:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsoft Windows*

The gaming graphics score is based on the primary graphics adapter. If this system has linked or multiple graphics adapters, some software applications may see additional performance benefits.


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

My score, pretty good for an old cheap machine.

Intel E5200 @ 3.3Ghz (Intel Wolfdale-2M)
Asus P5KPL/1600 (Intel Bearlake: G31)
Geforce 8800GT 512MB (Nvidia G92)
Intel X25-M G2 80GB (Intel Postville)










Really impressed the X25-M is getting 7.3 as it's connected to an ICH7 which only supports IDE mode.


----------



## Curare

Just finished the build.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Curare*


Just finished the build.


Can you take that overclock on your i7 any higher?


----------



## *Daniel

Just upgraded:

I wanna get pass that 5.9 for my harddrive


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by **Daniel*


Just upgraded:

I wanna get pass that 5.9 for my harddrive


You will need a quick SSD, I have seen some that won't break 5.9. A really tasty RAID array of HDDs have been known to break the mark, but my 2 F3 in RAID0 off the mobo didn't break 5.9 so you will need to do better than that


----------



## bigdog320

Not Bad For a $659 Gaming PC


----------



## Trito

My Hard Drive also have just 5.9, I wonder what kind on HDD we need to get score about 7







?


----------



## bigdog320

300 ssd


----------



## Ceiron

A good Sandforce SSD should give you a 7+.
It'll give most mechanical Hard Drives at 7200RPM 5.9.


----------



## ghettogeddy

7.8 with raid 0 ssds lol

raid 5 3x 320 Samsung spinpoints and xfx 4770








with one ssd and xfx 4770








with raid o ssd and xfx 5770


----------



## reaper~

01001


----------



## ghettogeddy

dp 2 threads got merged lol


----------



## djsi38t

here's mine with a single ssd.


----------



## The Master Chief

Its

Model Name:iMac
Model Identifier:iMac10,1
Processor Name:Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:3.06 GHz
Number Of Processors:1
Total Number Of Cores:2
L2 Cache:3 MB
Memory:4 GB
Bus Speed:1.07 GHz
Boot ROM Version:IM101.00CC.B00
SMC Version (system):1.52f9
Serial Number (system):W80158KJ5PC
Hardware UUID:E25CB4DF-BFBE-5307-B72A-C8285AB53274

right now anyway lol I'd say 8.9


----------



## ntuason

Wow what does it take to get a 7.9 for CPU.


----------



## bigdog320

ghettogeddy said:


> 7.8 with raid 0 ssds lol
> 
> raid 5 3x 320 Samsung spinpoints and xfx 4770
> 
> okay this is really sad my core i5 rating at 7.3 and your amd cpu at 7.4 isn't because i don't have my overclock or what


----------



## The Master Chief

bigdog320 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*
> 
> 
> 7.8 with raid 0 ssds lol
> 
> raid 5 3x 320 Samsung spinpoints and xfx 4770
> 
> okay this is really sad my core i5 rating at 7.3 and your amd cpu at 7.4 isn't because i don't have my overclock or what
> 
> 
> Its because the rating system is a complete joke.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Almost 7.0 on OCZ Turbo 30 GB, 1TB storage would probably get a 5.9
5750 graphics
i7 875k @ 3.0
Only had the build up and running for 2 weeks, so I'll see how the ssd degrades over time, if at all noticeable on the index.


----------



## Curare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Can you take that overclock on your i7 any higher?


I've had it stable at 4.0GHz, but the score didn't change and I don't like the higher temps so I'm staying cool and quiet at 3.8GHz.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Curare*


I've had it stable at 4.0GHz, but the score didn't change and I don't like the higher temps so I'm staying cool and quiet at 3.8GHz.


Hmm good enough. You will get to 7.9 some day!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Wow what does it take to get a 7.9 for CPU.


It takes a 980X at 4.5 ghz


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


Almost 7.0 on OCZ Turbo 30 GB, 1TB storage would probably get a 5.9 
5750 graphics
i7 875k @ 3.0
Only had the build up and running for 2 weeks, so I'll see how the ssd degrades over time, if at all noticeable on the index.










If u have the unlocked multiplier on a 875 why is it running at 3ghz?
They run 3.2 turbo~3.6 single core turbo.

put that multiplier up higher and easily hit 4ghz with only cpu voltage adjustment


----------



## BlackEdition

My Sig rig


----------



## Dorkseid

I've got 7.4 on everything except HDD, which is 5.9


----------



## j0n3z3y

I think everyone knows WEI is a garbage benchmark....but just for ***** and giggles







Mine at 4.1Ghz. Not too entirely bad for a 3 core op.



A couple of weeks ago after a windows update,my SSD's score dropped from 7.3 to 7.0 (I'm guessing because of the new model's of SSD?)


----------



## LJOE

Damn hard drive has to screw everything up. Lol


----------



## articzap

Sig rig....


----------



## Deagle50ae

booo
Can't push it any further


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Originally Posted by jj775
My cpu runs fine at 4ghz
Quote:
Originally Posted by jj775
My pc just shut down while playing ut3.
Quote:
Originally Posted by jj775
It only happens when stressing at 4ghz

Hahahaha! Epic freaking quotes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
booo
Can't push it any further

















Very nice scores!


----------



## xd_1771

Processor - 7.6
Memory - 7.7
Graphics - 7.1
Gaming Graphics - 7.1
Primary HDD - 7.6

it's a bit weird how some of you have bigger, better SSD's that score somewhat lower than mine does







or maybe it's just Windows prefering Intel over Indilinx controllers.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Hahahaha! Epic freaking quotes!


Lol. the battle still continues my friend


----------



## BNT




----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


If u have the unlocked multiplier on a 875 why is it running at 3ghz?
They run 3.2 turbo~3.6 single core turbo.

put that multiplier up higher and easily hit 4ghz with only cpu voltage adjustment


I have, the test doesn't reflect that change, but my sig as of my old post wasn't up to date, now running at 3.3 trubo/3.6 single turbo


----------



## 00firebird

Sig rig below. pretty high for just an i5 with 4gb. (all parts at stock settings too!)

Processor 7.3
Memory 7.5
Graphics 6.9
Gaming Graphics 6.9
HD: 5.9.

funny seeing i7's with lower processor scores and i'm seeing in some cases 2 points higher than others on the memory?!


----------



## N2Gaming

Originally I was score'n a 6.3 for the HDD score and then it went to 6.2. Now after I just fin running the test again it said I score a 6.1...







I think I need to shrink my raid size on disk and run a defrag.


----------



## Doomas

All in stock - for now


----------



## Jaredvcxz

KK

Base: 5.9
CPU: 6.7
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 7.0
Gaming graphics: 7.0
HDD: 5.9

Sig rig.


----------



## NitrousX

Here's mine, damn hard drive is slowing me down







-


----------



## McWaffles

7.4
7.6
7.8
7.8
7.0


----------



## Myrlin

My sig rig

Base Score - 7.7
Processor - 7.7
Memory - 7.9
Graphics - 7.8
Gaming Graphics - 7.8
Primary hard disk - 7.7


----------



## Daggo

7.3
7.5
7.7
7.7
5.8

i5 750 CPU , p7p55d-pro motherboard, 64bit win 7, 4gig ddr3 ram, 2 * gts 260 oc running at 8x by 8x, 650w power.

Nothing overclocked yet besides the standard oc done on the 2 graphic cards.

One question would the 5.8 HD be holding back the rest a bit?


----------



## Kevlo

Processor: 7.4
RAM: 7.5
Graphics: 7.4
Gaming Graphics: 7.4
Hard Drive: 5.9

Damn the hard drive scores


----------



## Greenie

Processor: 6.7
RAM: 7.1
Graphics: 7.4
Gaming Graphics: 7.4
Hard Drive: 5.9

Not having an sdd kinda ruins the base score


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

windows 7 index sucks at 4.4 ghz on my 980x on my last rig never got 7.8 but 4.2 does?

gtx 480 over clocked to

1850/2000 7.8?lol


----------



## jjceo

My Computer Build:
Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower Black Case
ULTRA X4 750W POWER SUPPLY MODULAR
Corsair 8GB DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz (4x2GB) Class 9
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 1GB TOXIC Ed. DDR5 PCIe
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 4.1 Ghz CPU
Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 AMD 890FX Socket AM3 MB
Corsair Hydro H50 CPU Liquid Cooler
Intel X25 Sata SSD capacity 160 GB
ASUS 24X DVDRW SATA OEM 2 installed
Seagate 2 TB Serial ATA HD 3 installed and 1 more ready to be installed
LOGISYS Computer CLK12BL2 12" DUAL COLD CATHODE KIT - OEM

Windows Test
Processor 7.7
Memory 7.7
Graphics 7.7
Gaming Graphics 7.7
Primary Drive 7.5


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Windows Test
Processor 7.6
Memory 7.6
Graphics 6.1
Gaming Graphics 6.3
Primary Drive 5.9


----------



## KShirza1

is this a contest?

almost there, and nothing a little oc cant fix



7.8

7.9

7.9

7.9

7.9


----------



## ML241

CPU - 6.7
RAM - 7.2
Graphics: 7.4
Gaming Graphics: 7.4
Hard Drive: 5.5

Setup Raid 0 mode and it did nothing for my HD score


----------



## bvzxa

Here's my score:


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kshirza1*


is this a contest?

Almost there, and nothing a little oc cant fix



7.8

7.9

7.9

7.9

7.9


7.9... I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## rheicel

*Here is mine. I was surprised to see my $80.00 - Zotac 9800GTX+ scoring like a Champion!!!*


----------



## Xepher144system

My Win7 score ~~


----------



## iPodge

My Windows7 Score (without the F3 which without a doubt will be 5.9)


----------



## Faraz




----------



## CravinR1

wow your i7 is your weakest link :O

You need to OC that i7 and try again


----------



## blandino123

my computer sucks

















EDIT : so much my 3.9 doesnt even wanna show ^


----------



## Quadrapole

5850 = 7.9


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blandino123* 
I suck


















If you're female its ok


----------



## kz26




----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
wow your i7 is your weakest link :O

You need to OC that i7 and try again

I had it at 4.0 for that. It's at 4.2 right now. I'll be going for 4.4 tomorrow and if I can get it stable, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## rheicel

Here is mine after stretching my GPU in CCC.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Here is mine:


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Don't worry if your hard drive is score is low, it seems to be common.


i was wondering about that last night and it seems the only way to have a hard drive score near or above 7 is a new SSD. Even 15k SCSI drives get low to mid 6s, and SATA RAID 0 does nothing (sorry)


----------



## DXcellence718

Here's my beastly score








Specs in sig


----------



## adzsask

7.4
5.9
7.3
7.3
5.9

RAM is underclocked quite a bit (under800Mhz), @1100Mhz it scores a 6.5


----------



## Geglamash

Mwuahah.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


Mwuahah.










What'd you do to get that? LOL I don't think your SIG rig is capable of a 7.9 in all categories...


----------



## DXcellence718

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*


What'd you do to get that? LOL I don't think your SIG rig is capable of a 7.9 in all categories...










Probably cheated with some program


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DXcellence718* 
Probably cheated with some program









My real rating is actually a 6.9 (graphics). The super secret is called word pad O_O


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geglamash* 
My real rating is actually a 6.9 (graphics). The super secret is called word pad O_O

Ah IC...lol


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Need a i7 980x/970 and another Intel X-25M G2 for RAID 0 : (


----------



## Make my day

only 7.0 for my ssd? Will my score for my hdd increase if I add another 60gb vertex in raid 0?


----------



## DXcellence718

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*











Need a i7 980x/970 and another Intel X-25M G2 for RAID 0 : (


Hmm my x-25m scores 7.8


----------



## mrfajita

6.3 seems a little low for a SSD?


----------



## Ktulu

I am getting ready to test out RAID0 with 3 short-stroked Spinpoint F3s covered in nacho cheese sauce. I'm sure that will break 5.9...


----------



## CravinR1

Raid 0 doesn't usually break 5.9 with 7200 rpm drives

Maybe the cheese sauce will make a difference ?


----------



## tasospaok123

My Signature PC



(Windows is in Greek Language)


----------



## Xraven771

Mine

6.9
6.9
7.2
7.2
5.7


----------



## PigmanAFM

Here's mine,


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Make my day*


only 7.0 for my ssd? Will my score for my hdd increase if I add another 60gb vertex in raid 0?


It may be affected more by your RAID controller and not the drive.


----------



## m98custom1212

sig pc

PhenomII 965 is overclocked to 3.9ghz


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Raid 0 doesn't usually break 5.9 with 7200 rpm drives

Maybe the cheese sauce will make a difference ?


They said it couldn't be done!



















Sig Rig, RAID0 3 Short-Stroked 1 TB Spinpoint F3s








YouTube- Yello - Oh Yeah


----------



## BlueLights

Very nice =) Heres mine..I had a 7.6 my first run but now its down to 7.3...Odd  shoulda stuck with the first run xD


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Very nice =) Heres mine..I had a 7.6 my first run but now its down to 7.3...Odd  shoulda stuck with the first run xD


Still better than 5.9...

heh

haha

Muhahhahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Chuckclc

My scores


----------



## vahidpooyan

Here is mine:










I don't think any PC can get 7.9 for CPU yet...I wonder what MS was thinking with their windows experience..lol


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
Here is mine:










I don't think any PC can get 7.9 for CPU yet...I wonder what MS was thinking with their windows experience..lol

How does the VGA dock on your HAF X work with your 3 480s?


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
Here is mine:










I don't think any PC can get 7.9 for CPU yet...I wonder what MS was thinking with their windows experience..lol

Get out.


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
How does the VGA dock on your HAF X work with your 3 480s?

It's not bad, in 3 way SLI my first card runs very hot. My load temps are in the 85 range on stock clocks and for overclocking again first card reaches 93 @ 840 MHz but I think I have the best possible airflow for the cards also note the side fan of the HAF X that I have running as well...anyways if you decide to go with normal SLI you can easily keeps the cards in the 70's range temp wise with this setup as long as you don't install them beside each other.

Alright back to topic, anybody got that 7.9 for CPU?? lol


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
It's not bad, in 3 way SLI my first card runs very hot. My load temps are in the 85 range on stock clocks and for overclocking again first card reaches 93 @ 840 MHz but I think I have the best possible airflow for the cards also note the side fan of the HAF X that I have running as well...anyways if you decide to go with normal SLI you can easily keeps the cards in the 70's range temp wise with this setup as long as you don't install them beside each other.

Alright back to topic, anybody got that 7.9 for CPU?? lol

You have to be able to get 7.9 if you can get an i7 up to 4.4.


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ktulu* 
You have to be able to get 7.9 if you can get an i7 up to 4.4.

Nope you cant I have even tried 4.8...No PC can get 7.9 for CPU yet! Even workstation's cant!


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


Mwuahah.










Maybe?


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Maybe?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


My real rating is actually a 6.9 (graphics). The super secret is called word pad O_O


hehe


----------



## razr m3

7.4
7.3
6.3
6.3
5.9


----------



## capoDJ

Attachment 168549


----------



## sasuke256

not too bad ..(In tunisia I rox







with this rig )


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Overclocked is

7.6
7.6
7.7 
7.7
5.9


----------



## lieschen-mueller

Thx to Crucial for the 7.9








Attachment 169097


----------



## $ilent




----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geglamash* 
Mwuahah.









nice photoshop skills


----------



## sparkymarko

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1282385231


----------



## Darkcyde

Sig rig everything stock


----------



## IdPlease

Using system in Sig ...


WEI @ 3.7 by IDPlease, on Flickr


----------



## Benny99

Sig Rig pretty happy about the 6.3 on the HDDs without a SSD.


----------



## ryoohki360

I5 750 @ 3.999ghz, 8 gig ram at 1596mhz, GTX 460 SLI, boot SSD (Intel M 80g)


----------



## Mongol

Rig in sig...haven't OC'd yet. D:


----------



## Mongol

Rig in sig...haven't OC'd yet. D:


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********











Rig in sig...haven't OC'd yet. D:


Hey that is kinda interesting that 7.4 is the score that you will get with an i7 930 without OC, I wonder how much it will change.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Hey that is kinda interesting that 7.4 is the score that you will get with an i7 930 without OC, I wonder how much it will change.


??? guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## Tazi

heres my win 7 [email protected] everything else at stock


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by ***********











Rig in sig...haven't OC'd yet. D:


I hate Windows Experience Index, I get the same gpu scores as you and you have crossfire (unless your sig is bs which alot of users are)


----------



## ThumperSD

My sig rig


----------



## Bwaaaa

Cba to take Pictures.
7.7
7.7
7.9
7.9
5.6


----------



## scottb75

Reran the WEI after putting in my new 120GB Vertex 2 and doing a clean install. So far I'm really liking the Vertex 2.


----------



## jazznaz

Just the non-SSD that's letting me down!


----------



## Johnny Rook

My rig's scores:










Yeah, I was reading this thread for the past 30m -- I'm a very patient guy







-- and the most useful thing I learned was that a 3x HDD RAID0 or a SSD single or in RAID does make a very measurable difference in Windows 7 Scores.
I have 2x HDD in a RAID0 setup and got 6.3 as hard disk score but, there are people here that with just one more HDD in the array, scored 7.0 and plus. That's an huge improvement if considering you get 5.9 just with a single 1TB SATA2 HDD and 6.3 with a 2x 500GB SATA2 HDD Array!

*Johnny*


----------



## Norlig

7.7
7.8
7.7
7.7
5.9


----------



## techjesse

With my new SSD


----------



## Mongol

After a recent house cleaning...lol...rebuilt my main rig from the ground up and installed a pair of Agility 2's in RAID 0.

I iz pleased...WEI means as much to me as Justin Bieber's latest hit.


----------



## [seandotcom]

CPU score becomes 7.7 with HT, but who cares about WEI.


----------



## luke997

Finally all 7.9 with exception for CPU: 7.8









Not sure what would cut 7.9 for the CPU if 6 cores clocked @4.8Ghz don't


----------



## ULAWE

my ram sucks when I have 16GB of it??


----------



## vinton13

You guys are awesome!

http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/...x/Untitled.png


----------



## P.J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blandino123* 
my computer sucks

















EDIT : so much my 3.9 doesnt even wanna show ^

Don't worry. we're not rich like other


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

HINT: DON'T use Windows snipping tool.
Just press ALT+PrintScreen and you'll capture the current active window.

5900RPM HDD gets 5.9.
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ThaJoker

My sig rig @ stock settings. ill post another once i overclock it.


----------



## Nooooob




----------



## rheicel

from 5.9 to 7.8 (Awesome OCZ Vertex 2)


----------



## gtz

This is with my sig rig


----------



## CravinR1

On the E2180 in my sig

http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=57856


----------



## Blueduck3285




----------



## ATSi




----------



## Riktar

Damn HD!!!

On my upgrade list anyways.
SSD boot drive + SLI 460 and later down the road Water coolin (i'm just a big chicken) lol


----------



## rubema

Check my 7.7


----------



## Izvire




----------



## terence52

mine:
dunno why my gtx285 score is so low...


----------



## Zarchon

Wow, those are a lot of scores. Not sure if anyone is going to read down this far but here are my scores.


----------



## amxchief

7.4
7.4
6.7
6.7
5.9


----------



## AMOCO

7.5
7.9
7.5
7.5
5.9


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

heres mine...


----------



## USFORCES

Does overclocking bring the CPU score up?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Yes it does and nice scores.


----------



## KinGzeDK

Nuff said


----------



## 4.54billionyears

i must attend to this low primary hard disk score


----------



## Tech-Boy

Best I can get until I get raid 0 ssd's or something


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
give me free rep lol

no...lol










This is of my locked tri-core @ 3.816 GHz.


----------



## rouse_dustin

this is with my unmmmm ati radeon [email protected] overclocked settings. not that bad i think. still cant get it tweaked right but its all good ^^


----------



## shrapner

meh 5.9 because of HDD's
which is kind of low imo, have 2 f3 7200 in a raid 0


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrapner*


meh 5.9 because of HDD's
which is kind of low imo, have 2 f3 7200 in a raid 0


Non SSDs get 5.9 doesn't matter if you have 15 F3's short stroked to 15 gig, you'll get a 5.9


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Non SSDs get 5.9 doesn't matter if you have 15 F3's short stroked to 15 gig, you'll get a 5.9


not true. I had 3 x 640GB in RAID 0 and short stroked and I got a 6.3


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

I don't feel like making a screenshot, but here are my scores:

7.4 (CPU)
7.6 (RAM)
7.4 (GPU)
7.4 (GPU)
5.9 (HDD)


----------



## 6speed




----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


not true. I had 3 x 640GB in RAID 0 and short stroked and I got a 6.3


wow, I know 5770's in Xfire get the same score as my single GPU


----------



## jrbroad77

My laptop's score, i5-520M with integrated graphics, 5400rpm hdd, 3gb RAM.


----------



## CaucasianHeat

cpu (7.8)
ram (7.9)
graph (7.9)
gaming graph (7.9)
hdd (7.0)


----------



## firstchoicett

7.9 cpu
7.9 ram
7.8 vc
7.8 vc
7.5 ssd


----------



## afropelican

cpu 4.5
ram 5.0
graphics 4.2 
gaming graphics 6.0
primary hdd 5.4

try defragmenting your hard drive and then re run the assesment.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9
5.9


----------



## coelacanth

6.6 CPU 
6.8 RAM
7.4 Graphics
7.4 Gaming graphics
7.9 HDD


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Here's mine








(sig rig)


----------



## goldbranch

7.6
7.6
7.6
7.6
7.6


----------



## Draggin

7.9
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.8

STUPID SSD MAKING MY SCORE SUCK. goshhh


----------



## CLeeFESQ

No SSD yet. Womp womp.


----------



## dopey

delete.


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

here is mine...


----------



## pablosu

I just got my 2 ssd ocz vertex 2 on raid 0


----------



## blackbalt89

this is the score for my laptop.


----------



## cyclist14

[email protected]#%#! HDD


----------



## Citra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.8

STUPID SSD MAKING MY SCORE SUCK. goshhh

So close xD

Mine:
All 7.5 except for HDD








7.3=Intel X-25V


----------



## dopey




----------



## CravinR1

That i7 and X25 are holding u back dopey lol


----------



## dopey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
That i7 and X25 are holding u back dopey lol

I know...dammit! Time for 980+RAID lol


----------



## Le_Loup

Mine,

With Sig rig,


----------



## sexybastard

never thought I'd see my HDD be my highest :O


----------



## Anton338

Slow hard drive







P

Its usually the slowest component.


----------



## tw33k

Attachment 179288

Graphics will go up a bit when my 6870 arrives.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*











never thought I'd see my HDD be my highest :O


Masterful! Did you get those during the Black Friday sale on Newegg?


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## rollinsoundzboy




----------



## slade13

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyclonicks

meh










I'll use the excuse that I'm on stock cooling and didn't fine tune my setup yet lol


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*


meh










I'll use the excuse that I'm on stock cooling and didn't fine tune my setup yet lol


can't belive you only get 7.8 on your cpu and ram i get 7.9 on mine and i only use 6gb lol nice score though.


----------



## Hawk8808

not too shabby for a dual core system, i need some raid or ssd action though, lol


----------



## cdoublejj

This is my secondary system wich has an RX2600XT aka 2600HD and an E6550


----------



## Drogue

I was quite pleased with my score after adding an SSD. Without the SSD it was 5.9.


----------



## koven




----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


not too shabby for a dual core system, i need some raid or ssd action though, lol


ssd raid > ssd > hdd raid


----------



## ohzer0




----------



## SadSoul

Does RAID 0 with HDDs help increase the disk transfer score??


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadSoul*


Does RAID 0 with HDDs help increase the disk transfer score??


I believe HDs are maxed out at 5.9? RAID or not. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## cdoublejj

software raid didn't raise it for me, SSDs go past 5.9


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


software raid didn't raise it for me, SSDs go past 5.9


yes. I mean mechanical HDs. I think only SSD break the 5.9 mark in the HD category though. Again, I'm not 100% positive on this so dont quote me for it


----------



## pvp309rcp

I think any RAID0 setup that can go up to 220MB/s+ in reads and writes can get up to 6.1/6.2 if I remember correctly from someone posting their F3 or Black setup scores...plus that's my current score with my Velociraptors.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


I think any RAID0 setup that can go up to 220MB/s+ in reads and writes can get up to 6.1/6.2 if I remember correctly from someone posting their F3 or Black setup scores...plus that's my current score with my Velociraptors.


stupid me then. thanks for the clarification


----------



## Ezygroove

Sig rig

Processor..................7.7
Memory....................7.8
Graphics...................7.1
Graphics Gaming.......7.1
Primary Hard Disk......5.9


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

ssd's in raid should net you 7.9 easily mine does :0


----------



## Crucial09

Is there any way you can get an i7 860-870-920-930 past the 7.7?

It seems as though even 4.5ghz wont put it past 7.7


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Is there any way you can get an i7 860-870-920-930 past the 7.7?

It seems as though even 4.5ghz wont put it past 7.7


Nope no chance 7.7 is max for i7 unless its the 980x which gets you 7.8 i think.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohzer0*


yes. I mean mechanical HDs. I think only SSD break the 5.9 mark in the HD category though. Again, I'm not 100% positive on this so dont quote me for it










Sorry, quoting you on it... I got 6.4 with my 3 F3s in RAID on my AMD mobo and I hear Intel has better RAID drivers.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ktulu*


Sorry, quoting you on it... I got 6.4 with my 3 F3s in RAID on my AMD mobo and I hear Intel has better RAID drivers.




Glad I was proven wrong. I guess it takes 3 to break 5.9


----------



## saint19

WD Velociraptor on RAID 0 also can break the 5.9, but with the same price you can get a SSD that give to you a lot performance.


----------



## Adam23

I think for an old AMD 90nm my score isnt disasterous.

maybe time for an upgrade though...


----------



## Aurodeus

stock ftw


----------



## CravinR1

4.7 is good for onboard video ....... but why do u have a x6 with onboard video


----------



## Adam23

Is your onboard dedicated or shared, just wondering why 2x2gb ddr3 only scoring 5.9 versus my ddr2 at 7.1


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


4.7 is good for onboard video ....... but why do u have a x6 with onboard video



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adam23*


Is your onboard dedicated or shared, just wondering why 2x2gb ddr3 only scoring 5.9 versus my ddr2 at 7.1


I am wondering this too. Makes no sense


----------



## Aurodeus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
4.7 is good for onboard video ....... but why do u have a x6 with onboard video

i'm not into gaming... yet. so, for now i don't have any plan to buy a video card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adam23* 
Is your onboard dedicated or shared, just wondering why 2x2gb ddr3 only scoring 5.9 versus my ddr2 at 7.1

i don't understand







hope these images will answer...


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurodeus* 
i'm not into gaming... yet. so, for now i don't have any plan to buy a video card.

i don't understand







hope these images will answer...

Your DDR3 is running at 1333 but with CL9 that is very high for that speed. If your DDR2 is running at 800 with CL5 or CL4 will get better performance that DDR3 with high CL.

I will post my score this weekend


----------



## IfYkv5762

Here are mine:


----------



## 2127

ill share mine


----------



## Adam23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2127* 
ill share mine

running hardware...?


----------



## piranhamoose

budget build


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piranhamoose* 
budget build


















Is your 460 overclocked?

thats a nice score for a 460


----------



## piranhamoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Is your 460 overclocked?

thats a nice score for a 460


Thanks.....Yeah.... OC'ed 460 to 800-1600-2000 stock voltage


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piranhamoose*


Thanks.....Yeah.... OC'ed 460 to 800-1600-2000 stock voltage


Makes me want a 465 even more to overclock it lol


----------



## newphase

CPU: 6.9
RAM: 7.2
GFX: 7.2
Gaming GFX: 7.2
HDD: 5.7

Therefore 5.7, overall.

I love W-Snip too, but couldn't be bothered to upload an image.


----------



## saint19

Here is mine guys...










I need a better GPU


----------



## Arctucas

Damn my weak CPU:


----------



## Crucial09

^^^LOL

Hopefully 980X prices will come down after Sandybridge launches


----------



## Arctucas

I am seriously considering a W3580.


----------



## Capwn




----------



## zozur

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## apacheizm23




----------



## 4.54billionyears




----------



## Maximous

Heres mine..


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Sig-Rig Ratin'










Not bad for first build on stock clocks eh?


----------



## coelacanth

Current sig rig. No overclock yet.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

2600k build screenshot below.
(previous windows 7 performance index was from a watercooled core i7 920 4.3ghz build)


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## pcharouz

here is mine, about 2 years old


----------



## Dark

Here's mine from my sig box.


----------



## LethalRise750

Sig Rig @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*











Sig Rig @ 4.8GHz.


no way two 460's in sli make 7.9 graphic on wei.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*











Sig Rig @ 4.8GHz.


How are you rocking 7.8 on the hard drive score with mechanical hard drives?








(Nice gfx cards btw!)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


no way two 460's in sli make 7.9 graphic on wei.


My SLI 460 1GBs are 7.8 WEI. With a little overclocking I'm sure they'd hit 7.9.


----------



## bobsmith123

you can hack the score i'd imagine thats what he's done, not sure why you'd want to mind you. here's mine:


----------



## Mr.Eiht

so here is mine from my sig_rig:



I got my 5850 overclocked to 895MHz and ran 3dmark03-06 without problems.
This windows "bench" thing crashed my catalyst 5times (







) and i had to use 785MHz to get it finish its dirty job.
// Sorry this pic is from my german w7


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth;12272599*
> How are you rocking 7.8 on the hard drive score with mechanical hard drives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nice gfx cards btw!)


Haha, I haven't updated my sig rig, It's actually a Mushkin SSD. +rep for reminding me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12271332*
> no way two 460's in sli make 7.9 graphic on wei.


Ran it at 900MHz Core.. at 850 or below it was 7.8 down to 7.7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsmith123;12272645*
> you can hack the score i'd imagine thats what he's done, not sure why you'd want to mind you. here's mine:


No they are no 'hacked' scores, they are genuine that I ran literally 5 minutes before posting it here.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Gah, I hate being rated 5.9 because of my boot HDD when every other component is 7.7-7.9.


----------



## bobsmith123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12276451*
> Haha, I haven't updated my sig rig, It's actually a Mushkin SSD. +rep for reminding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it at 900MHz Core.. at 850 or below it was 7.8 down to 7.7.
> 
> No they are no 'hacked' scores, they are genuine that I ran literally 5 minutes before posting it here.


that explains it! its an ssd! i was thinking with mechanical drives thats just not possible!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsmith123;12279650*
> that explains it! its an ssd! i was thinking with mechanical drives thats just not possible!


Haha yeah, my bad.. I forgot to update my Drive Info lmao.


----------



## brl3git

for my hd


----------



## M0E

Sig rig


----------



## Durdle Class A

sig rig


----------



## frankth3frizz

my sig rig


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12280599*
> my sig rig


zomg 7.9 CPU score with Q9400 @ 3.6?
hmm


----------



## Live_free

It gives a Q9400 a 7.9 and my 950 at 4.2Ghz at 7.5.

It gives known slower HDDs better score then known faster drivers.

It gives a 460 7.8 while a 480 7.7.

I dun get it..


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


zomg 7.9 CPU score with Q9400 @ 3.6?
hmm










ikr! i didnt hack it or anything :/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Live_free*


It gives a Q9400 a 7.9 and my 950 at 4.2Ghz at 7.5.

It gives known slower HDDs better score then known faster drivers.

It gives a 460 7.8 while a 480 7.7.

I dun get it..


my HDD is a WD green. lol. idk why its a 6.5

mines clocked at 900/1800/2150


----------



## L D4WG

Mine seem alright I guess, Considering my Rig is a few years old now.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L D4WG*


Mine seem alright I guess, Considering my Rig is a few years old now.











my [email protected] is better than ur Q9650 4.0GHz ? O..O wth.


----------



## pRenoM

..


----------



## Semper Fidelis

This is clearly the most demanding benchmark that exists...


----------



## purpleannex

You only get 7.7 on your cpu at 4.8Ghz?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


You only get 7.7 on your cpu at 4.8Ghz?


I guess... I just ran that but I have my folding client open in the background so maybe that is why.


----------



## Eaglake




----------



## andrewmchugh

*Andr3w's RiG [TheReal i7]*









*MacBook Pro*


----------



## purpleannex

WEI runs tests when hardware or settings are changed, if there is no time when your fah isn't running you won't get a true picture, otherwise thats a weird result.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just ran it again with my folding client disabled, and got the same result: 7.7.


----------



## enri95

cpu 7.6
ram 7.8
graphics 7.8
gaming graphics 7.8
hard disk 5.9


----------



## btgrant

Ah yeah... SSD and 4GHz FTW!


----------



## glussier

Here's what I get with my sig rig.


----------



## cavallino

This makes me wonder though, what does one really need to hit 7.9.


----------



## KingT

Here's my rig's Win Performance rating:

CHEERS..


----------



## jdcrispe95

I'm about mid range


----------



## Blue Destroyer

here is mine, 7.5 low, not that bad


----------



## Senator

Yeah....Stupid Processor.









7.7


----------



## Hokrollo

7.1
7.1
7.4
7.4
5.9


----------



## Hokrollo

Bet you need 995X, as it's constantly updating.


----------



## wayne_sony

This is what I have


----------



## Crucial09

UPDATE on my rig. New graphic card =]


----------



## jellis142

As much as I dislike the Windows Performance Index...here's my netbook. Sig will be added in a few minutes


















Sig


----------



## Buzzin92

my sig rig

Attachment 195328


----------



## turrican9

My secondary system. Will post my Primary sig rig later...


----------



## VortexBlast

My sig rig.








I have a GTX 280, that explains the 7.3 score.


----------



## neil_e_gibbs

my new build not finish yet...


----------



## Farih

just a 7,5 WEI


----------



## moonmanas

7.4


----------



## We Gone




----------



## Ezygroove




----------



## Mongol

I have no faith in wei...7.7 for tri 580 when 2way nets 7.9...pfft.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12369745*
> I have no faith in wei...7.7 for tri 580 when 2way nets 7.9...pfft.


cuz tri sli is a joke


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone;12369676*


Hey that's identical to my score..









Why did you steal my screen shot??









CHEERS..


----------



## Mongol

Lol.. haters gonna hate


----------



## Blindsay

im predicting my new system will be a 7.7 once its up with cpu being the only thing keeping me from the perfect 7.9

Currently my desktop is a 7.4 overall
CPU 7.7 (i7 920 @ 4.2)
Memory 7.9
Both graphics are 7.4 (5770 @ stock)
Hard drive 7.9 (intel X25-E RAID0)

My laptop
7.0 (i7 720)
memory 5.9
both graphics are 6.8 (overclocked 5650 to 5750 speeds)
Hard drive 5.9

ill get some screenshots later as im not home currently


----------



## tryagainplss

I gots 5.5 >.<










First of all. I am very very sorry for posting this. But I need some very very quick answers.

If I download (doesn't have to be a particular file) a file that has a virus/malware in it. Would I get affected right after the download or after I open/run it?


----------



## musi

i got 7.5


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *musi*


i got 7.5


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey Guys, Some what new here(lurker). Here is the scores for the gaming rig I build about a week ago.










Nothing special.
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
AMD PhenomIIx4 955black(3.2Ghz, no oc)
8 GB's G.Skill DDR3 1666 ram(cas8. 8-8-8-21)
EVGA Geforce 460GTX SSC(OC from EVGA 850,1700,1950)
Samsung Spinpoint 1t HDD


----------



## fonzye

You can't get a bigger score than 5.9 without SSD hard drives.


----------



## solar0987

heres mine pretty good scores for my sig rig imo


----------



## NathG79

Here Ya Go.

New Crucial 64GB SSD As Boot Drive Installed. Was 5.9 Before.

Ta..


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Darn hard drive. I think I'll be getting a 60 or 64GB SSD as a boot and app drive and keep or replace my HDD with a Samsung Spinpoint MP4 640GB.


----------



## frankth3frizz

how is my q9400 @ 7.9 LOL


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


how is my q9400 @ 7.9 LOL


???


----------



## 808MP5

Here's Mine... Need a faster processor and better RAM... heck i need a better computer


----------



## SnakeEyez

Check it out.


----------



## sergio112

here mine: they suck. Its my sig rig


----------



## luckypunk

Wonder why my score went up for all the components when all i did was overclock another .2ghz?

















Old score ~


----------



## Blindsay

i was right, new video cards bumped me to a 7.7 overall. only thing that isnt a 7.9 is my cpu


----------



## fazio93

5.9


----------



## 4.54billionyears

4.4ghz and no oc on graphics cards. there are no special tweaks applied.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CoRuPt

7.4
7.4
7.8
7.8
5.9

doesn't appear you can get higher than 5.9 without a ssd.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12415003*
> 7.4
> 7.4
> 7.8
> 7.8
> 5.9
> 
> doesn't appear you can get higher than 5.9 without a ssd.


Correct... I'm running 2 WD Caviar Blacks in RAID 0 and still get the same 5.9 I did as when I ran the second one as a storage drive


----------



## JedixJarf

I think all physical disks have a max score of 5.9.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12415003*
> 7.4
> 7.4
> 7.8
> 7.8
> 5.9
> 
> doesn't appear you can get higher than 5.9 without a ssd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224;12415036*
> Correct... I'm running 2 WD Caviar Blacks in RAID 0 and still get the same 5.9 I did as when I ran the second one as a storage drive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12415062*
> I think all physical disks have a max score of 5.9.


You can break 5.9 with HDDs in RAID.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Looks like this crappy processor and p.o.s. video card are holding me back lol.

Well this was with my 6870, my gtx 460's come tomorrow, will update then.


----------



## Xristo

7.6 -- i7 870 @ 4.2Ghz
7.9 -- hyperx ddr3 2.2ghz
7.9 -- 6970
7.9 -- 6970
5.9 -- Veloci raptor HDD


----------



## born2bwild

For my sig rig:


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;12415444*
> For my sig rig:


damn i cant believe even the 970 doesnt get 7.9


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;12415473*
> damn i cant believe even the 970 doesnt get 7.9


As of now, no commercial desktop processor, no matter how highly clocked or expensive, can get a 7.9.


----------



## sndstream

Screen capture at load w/final score 7.7. Apparently Windows doesn't think much of a 5.22 oc lol!


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;12416091*
> As of now, no commercial processor, no matter how highly clocked or expensive, can get a 7.9.


Thats what they said about breaking 5.9 with mechanical drives.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12416598*
> Thats what they said about breaking 5.9 with mechanical drives.


You can get 7.9 with two hexacore Xeons, and maybe even with two quad core Xeons. But a multi-CPU setup is required (I originally meant commercial desktop processors, not counting Xeons which are server processors). Well that's for now.

I invite you to prove me wrong.


----------



## Darkcyde

New hardware = new scores


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde;12432222*
> New hardware = new scores


my gtx 470 score 7.9 but your 5870 is faster isn't it?

Thanks weird.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12433699*
> my gtx 470 score 7.9 but your 5870 is faster isn't it?
> 
> That's weird.


Well, WEI is not known to be the most reliable benchmark. The 5970 only gets a 7.7, lower than the GTX 470/480/560 and the Radeon 5850/5870/6870. And it performs better than all the listed cards.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild;12434322*
> Well, WEI is not known to be the most reliable benchmark. The 5970 only gets a 7.7, lower than the GTX 470/480/560 and the Radeon 5850/5870/6870. And it performs better than all the listed cards.


But the WEI doesn't recognize Xfire or SLI so that is why the the 5970 doesn't get 7.9.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12438613*
> But the WEI doesn't recognize Xfire or SLI so that is why the the 5970 doesn't get 7.9.


I think that it does take into account sli. My graphic score went from 7.3 (1 gts450) to 7.6 sli (2 gts450).


----------



## Enigma8750

MY SIG RIG.










My Lappy








Here is mine.. Sig rig


----------



## ohzer0

this such a useless measurement...


----------



## TheBigC

My graphics randomly go from 7.7 to 7.9 depending on drivers...


----------



## trimak

Sig rig. new raid0









Just for those of you who clearly don't know "alt" + "Prt Scr" takes a screenshot only of the active window. Much easier.


----------



## Tunapiano

This is my new sig rig only 3 days old.


----------



## Eros

7.4.


----------



## the.hollow

No ssd obviously.


----------



## intamin33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12280599*
> my sig rig


I'm more curious about how you got above 5.9 saying as how only SSDs get above 6 iirc. You trolling?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intamin33;12498200*
> I'm more curious about how you got above 5.9 saying as how only SSDs get above 6 iirc. You trolling?


it is possible for a mechanical drive(s) to get above a 6, it is just very rare you need very fast drives in RAID to accomplish it


----------



## kzone75

meeh.. Why is the CPU score the same now at 4.2 GHz, as it was at stock speed? And the HDD score dropped 0.1 in less than an hour. Didn't change anything.







WEI is weird..


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12498394*
> meeh.. Why is the CPU score the same now at 4.2 GHz, as it was at stock speed? And the HDD score dropped 0.1 in less than an hour. Didn't change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEI is weird..


I dunno man... My CPU Score is 6.6. My Athlon II is unlocked to 4 cores and a L3 cache so it is basically a Phenom II X4 @ 3.6ghz. I would think If you Phenom 965 Black is 7.3 at stock speeds my Phenom II X4 would be the same score.

WES Makes no sense haha


----------



## Izvire




----------



## jdcrispe95




----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*












LoL a E5300 @ 3.5GHz scores 7.3 and my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz scores 7.5 ..

This shows you how much W7 Performance Score sucks..

CHEERS..


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Yeah, these scores look flawed.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


LoL a E5300 @ 3.5GHz scores 7.3 and my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz scores 7.5 ..

This shows you how much W7 Performance Score sucks..

CHEERS..


Yeah I know.

my processor gets 7.6 at stock and 7.7 at 4ghz.

a 2600k at 5ghz gets 7.7 too lol.


----------



## TwistedMind

Lowest 7.5.


----------



## crackzattic

ya ive got 8gb ddr3 and i get a 7.3


----------



## cHEEZ

Lowest 5.8


----------



## TylerJFisher

CPU: 7.3
RAM: 7.4
Graphics: 7.2
Gaming Graphics: 7.2
Primary hard disk: *5.9*

Base score: 5.9


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


LoL a E5300 @ 3.5GHz scores 7.3 and my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz scores 7.5 ..

This shows you how much W7 Performance Score sucks..

CHEERS..


it was actually at 3.67Ghz then.. but yeah. I get what you mean. its abit ******ed.


----------



## cutty1998

One day ,I will kick out for a set of SSD's .................


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cutty1998*


One day ,I will kick out for a set of SSD's .................


That screenshot is the most fail ive ever seen in my whole life.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


That screenshot is the most fail ive ever seen in my whole life.










Whats your point?


----------



## Whippet_Good




----------



## headmixer

Attachment 197661


----------



## Simca

Gotta' say. I was expecting a better score from a Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB. I know it's not a SSD or anything, but 5.9? I think my 250GB WD drive scored that as well..

Maybe it's cuz I was running a lot of programs when I ran the test though..

Also CPU is clocked at 3.4 atm.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Gotta' say. I was expecting a better score from a Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB. I know it's not a SSD or anything, but 5.9? I think my 250GB WD drive scored that as well..

Maybe it's cuz I was running a lot of programs when I ran the test though..











5.9 is the highest score you can get with a single mechanical drive


----------



## Rookie1337

Sig rig. All 7.4s except for the HDD because Windows only scores based on information. Hence why my HDD scores since Vista have been 5.9s.


----------



## eshold

Waiting for Bulldozer to upgrade CPU.


----------



## Simca

I'm pretty happy with my results according to that. Apparently I just need to bump up to an SSD now. Still, atleast I scored the maximum possible with a mechanical HDD


----------



## selectstriker2

Here's mine


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Whats your point?


He has software that you need to pay for to printscreen. how didnt you notice that..


----------



## Vlasov_581

damn mechanical drives







.....oh well







........also, do i need my ram above 1800 or 2000 to get 7.9?


----------



## Magikherbs

I hope this helps to clear up why some scores don't seem accurate.

Using WinSAT

And keep in mind that going from a score of 5.0 to 5.1, is a much smaller step than going from 7.0 to 7.1. Guess you could call it a 'warp' factor.


----------



## hli53194

I don't think WEI accounts for RAIDed HDDs or something. Or it's just my HDDs are crap.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


That screenshot is the most fail ive ever seen in my whole life.










??????????????


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998;12544009*
> ??????????????


he is saying fail because the guy downloaded software to take a screen shot. and it watermarked his print.

when on windows 7 you can use the snip tool or alt plus printscreen etc.
lol


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


He has software that you need to pay for to printscreen. how didnt you notice that..


Do you honestly think anyone cares ? How does someone's personal preference/choice of screen capture software equal 'fail' ?

Your inbred queen is a big 'fail'. Why don't you go bug her ?


----------



## Sin0822

lol and you don't need to alt+printscreen just printscreen.


----------



## Imglidinhere




----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12543023*
> That screenshot is the most fail ive ever seen in my whole life.


Envy is natural. Grow up and learn to appreciate what you have and not what you want.


----------



## [email protected]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I could overclock my processor more and my SuperClocked card but don't need to. Of course if i had a Solid State drive then my hard drive score would have been higher


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12547483*
> he is saying fail because the guy downloaded software to take a screen shot. and it watermarked his print.
> 
> when on windows 7 you can use the snip tool or alt plus printscreen etc.
> lol


HaHA thanks I wondered what snip tool was always did the prnt screen n mess about cropping


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## j0sh




----------



## maskedmagicians

everything at stock speeds and timings, not too bad me thinks and temps just for reference... think theres plenty of overclocking potential...


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*


everything at stock speeds and timings, not too bad me thinks and temps just for reference... think theres plenty of overclocking potential...


-128C on temp 3?

BRRRRR.

LOL jk

You should get a real temp reading program. speed fan sucks.


----------



## The_Punisher

I think I already posted somewhere in here, but I've upgraded a lot since then so...


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maskedmagicians*


everything at stock speeds and timings, not too bad me thinks and temps just for reference... think theres plenty of overclocking potential...


Are you using anything to cool the chipset/ram area ? Those are great temps btw..








Tip..
Speedfan is not showing your hard drive(s) and other temps, because it needs to be 'run as administrator', when running the setup.exe and/or the desktop shortcut.

I get the bogus 'temp 3' reading too .. hehe ..

edit..
Had to see what my core temps are lol... so I locked the Lv3 back up and took some readings.


----------



## maskedmagicians

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12632897*
> Are you using anything to cool the chipset/ram area ? Those are great temps btw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip..
> Speedfan is not showing your hard drive(s) and other temps, because it needs to be 'run as administrator', when running the setup.exe and/or the desktop shortcut.
> 
> I get the bogus 'temp 3' reading too .. hehe ..
> 
> edit..
> Had to see what my core temps are lol... so I locked the Lv3 back up and took some readings.


yeah using corsair own airflow memory fan...


----------



## LuminatX

Could probably be higher if I OC'd my cpu
Also not sure why my ssd is only scoring a 7.2, i got the OCZ Vertex 2.


----------



## Newbie2009

SSD got me to 7.4, nice.

View attachment 198941


----------



## bleach

I hate getting layed off, couldn't buy a SSD. Damn it!


----------



## sexybastard

here is my main rig










this is my AMD secondary PC










and here is my notebook. its a 13" ultra portable that I stuck my vertex ssd in. its fast as hell because of that.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Yeah, before SSDs were available, I couldn't imagine why nobody would ever get a decent HDD score. I guess MS was think about the future on that one.


----------



## Ktulu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*











Yeah, before SSDs were available, I couldn't imagine why nobody would ever get a decent HDD score. I guess MS was think about the future on that one.


"MS," "thinking" and "WSE" cannot by used all in the same sentence at once haha.


----------



## DannyB0y




----------



## Hondais1

here is mine


----------



## munaim1

my sig rig.










must... be...... strong...... and.... wait.... for..... 25nm...... ssd's.


----------



## Danny1107

sig rig


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hondais1;12674440*
> here is mine


heh.. I miss having a mobo with onboard video lol. But not missing the way it killed my memory scores.


----------



## Bludworth

Not too bad if I say so myself.

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198604_10150110025618763_508263762_6548821_4890711_n.jpg


----------



## gergregg

What does it take to get a 7.9 on processor?


----------



## rheicel

you need a faster drive. as per the win 7, your drive is the bottle neck just before the CPU.


----------



## madalin

6.6
6.6
6.9
6.9
5.9


----------



## SadSoul

Does anyone have a 7.9??


----------



## TickleMeElmo

7.7
7.7
7.9
7.9
7.7

I think if I had a Vertex 3 I would have a 7.7 for the hard disk. Maybe if I had a 6 core processor I would have a 7.9 and maybe if I had 2133MHz RAM...


----------



## gamingowiz

+1 for snip tall


----------



## General_Jaja

*Processor:* 7.8
*Ram:* 7.8
*Graphics (Both):* 7.7
*HD:* 7.4


----------



## narmour

This was when my sig rig processor was overclocked to 3.7ghz.


----------



## CRAZYCAP

Here are my scores. Can't improve the HDD even with an SSD.
6.9
7.0
7.9
7.9
6.9

http://s901.photobucket.com/albums/a...rent=score.jpg


----------



## nil405

7.3 is lowest. except hard drive which is 5.9


----------



## Colt

Heres mine:









Somehow HDD craps the Base Score







, but i think my HDD is fine.


----------



## ViSioNx




----------



## fibre_optics

here we are










Stupid HDD, need a flippin SSD


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Processor = 7.1
Ram = 7.2
graphics = 7.3
gaming graphics = 7.3
Primary hd = 5.9 (5200 rpm drive lol )


----------



## {uZa}DOA




----------



## koekmeister

this is my score.

of my 955be


----------



## Deegan

not bad i guess.


----------



## koekmeister

Nice stats


----------



## calavera

too lazy to snap pic and upload so here it is, sig rig:

processor = 7.7
ram = 7.9
graphics = 7.8
gaming graphics = 7.8
primary hd = 7.8


----------



## 3xVicious

Intel 510, how you've forsaken me.


----------



## InvalidUserID

My SSD is my rig's Achilles apparently.


----------



## XxGrave

Have it clocked at 4.8GHz right now.


----------



## Rangerscott

Why does it pick the lowest score instead of average?


----------



## Iam4423


View attachment 203656


----------



## Heavy MG

Crappy 128MB onboard graphics.


----------



## Enigma8750

I can't believe that my two 5770's in Crossfire was my Weakest Link.


----------



## FEAR.

My sig rig.

CPU = 6.7
Ram = 5.5
Graphics = 7.8
Gaming graphics = 7.8
Primary HDD = 7.1


----------



## Tom Thumb

My laptop!


----------



## liljoejoe54

Here is mine:
CPU- 7.6
RAM- 7.6
Graphics- 7.9
Gaming Graphics- 7.9
Primary Hard Drive- 6.9

I dont know why my hard drive scored so low though.


----------



## CRAZYCAP

hey visionX, how the hell do you get 7.1 on you HDD. How does anyone get over 5.9. I am running a G.Skill 64GB SSD. Does this score only look at the boot drive or all drives in your system? That's brilliant.


----------



## moonmanas




----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRAZYCAP;12989175*
> hey visionX, how the hell do you get 7.1 on you HDD. How does anyone get over 5.9. I am running a G.Skill 64GB SSD. Does this score only look at the boot drive or all drives in your system? That's brilliant.


Is yours the one that reads around 150 and writes around 90? If so its pretty slow as far as SSD's go, Vertex 2's if set up properly will get 7.7, 7.9 in Raid0 or 7.5 if one hasn't done the secure erase properly on a single drive. And a 60gb C300 gets 7.9. BTW it only tests the Primary drive


----------



## CRAZYCAP

ok I just re-routed my sata cables and changed my bios settings to AHCI from IDE after doing to windows 7 registry change. Here are my new scores (big improvement)

processor - 7.0
Memory - 7.1
Graphics - 7.9
Gaming Graphics - 7.9
Primary HDD - 7.3


----------



## CrazzyRussian

5,400 rpm, 7,200 rpm, 10,000 rpm your hdd score will still be limited @ 5.9!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRAZYCAP*


ok I just re-routed my sata cables and changed my bios settings to AHCI from IDE after doing to windows 7 registry change. Here are my new scores (big improvement) *snip


Filling out your system specs would help as a reference to those scores


----------



## skyn3t

here is mine


----------



## CRAZYCAP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54*


Here is mine:
CPU- 7.6
RAM- 7.6
Graphics- 7.9
Gaming Graphics- 7.9
Primary Hard Drive- 6.9

I dont know why my hard drive scored so low though.


liljoe do the change in windows registry and reboot. Change your Integrated peripherals from SATA/IDE to AHCI. you may need a reboot when windows detects the drive. After that job done.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Just took a snapshot of my rig's wei score.


----------



## CRAZYCAP

cudos s3v3n. That score is awesome.


----------



## CRAZYCAP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *candy_van*


Filling out your system specs would help as a reference to those scores










Case - Lancool PC-K62
Motherboard - Gigabyte Ep45-UD3P
CPU - E8400 @ 4ghz
RAM - Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 8GB
Video Card - MSI GTX 570
Cooling - H50 push/pull


----------



## Ipwnnubletz




----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRAZYCAP*


liljoe do the change in windows registry and reboot. Change your Integrated peripherals from SATA/IDE to AHCI. you may need a reboot when windows detects the drive. After that job done.


You may even get that SSD to score a bit better again if you install the motherboard sata drivers, have you done that? Sorry for edit last bit as probably going off thread topic. The thing you need to look at is the ide/controller in device manager, see pic, then do the same to the disk polices as I have done that should all get you nearer 7.7 for the SSD


----------



## CRAZYCAP

Hey guys after some changes and tweaks here are my SSD scores. The SSD is a G.Skill falcon II 64gb

http://s901.photobucket.com/albums/a...SSD_scores.jpg


----------



## EvilDante

Damn rly need one SSD soon >.>


----------



## CRAZYCAP

EvilDante. Not necessarily. there is a registry hack for windows 7 to enable AHCI in Windows 7. Once you do that, reboot and then change you HDD in Bios to AHCI from SATA/IDE. Reboot one more time and you're done.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> System -> CurrentControlSet -> services -> msachi

change the value in the right pane 'start' to 0


----------



## Magikherbs

I followed these instructions  in the 'let me fix it' section. Then after the 2nd reboot (reinstalling the HDD ?), I installed the AMD 10.3 ACHI drivers.

Load and boot times are way down ! Thanks guys.


----------



## Demented

Sig Rig:


----------



## General_Chris

here is mine atm







D


----------



## dragneel

My sig rig lol.


----------



## faulkton




----------



## LordOfCake

Thats my Current and first complete build


----------



## abu46

heres mine score
bogged down by the hdd


----------



## faulkton

forgot to add in my memory OC the last time i was messing around in bios.. fixed:


----------



## Naz




----------



## ntuason

Freaking CPU.


----------



## HootyHoo

Before OC....not much to reach for lol.


----------



## THC Butterz

finaly upgraded to ssd and got a score worth posting


----------



## Wbroach23

Unfortunately Mechanical drives windows wont score over 5.9







. You'll have to scroll down, I found it on the Microsft site a couple weeks ago too but couldnt find it again sorry.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/254160-32-disk-data-tranfer-rate


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;13086473*
> Unfortunately Mechanical drives windows wont score over 5.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'll have to scroll down, I found it on the Microsft site a couple weeks ago too but couldnt find it again sorry.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/254160-32-disk-data-tranfer-rate


it is possible for a mechanical drive to get over a 5.9 but its very rare, its not hard capped at 5.9 though


----------



## Quantum Reality

My roommate's Kuma 7750 box, OCed to 2.8 from 2.7 GHz.


----------



## Wbroach23

This is My PC at work I'll post my rig later tonight under this one.










lol dang well thats good to know i assume certain RAID configurations are capable of breaking 5.9 then thats cool. Yeah when i found that i was like, this sucks lol. But should i go ahead and get an SSD anyway would it even be noticable other than faster loading times? I mean the faster it reads the BFBC2 File the better right or does that depend on the server im playing?


----------



## 3xVicious

Just installed my new Vertex 3. Seriously though, if an Overclocked i7-2600K can't hit 7.9, what can?


----------



## brl3git

Here's mine.


----------



## lucifer666

OC from 2.93, to 3.5
its not actually stable (IBT says so)
but it hasnt crashed yet, and all i do anyways is play games
but over all, im pretty happy with it


----------



## ThePariah

Here's mine:










Hoping for a better score when(if) I get a Vertex 3.


----------



## RaZieL980

Limited by my Caviar Black. i7 was at 4.3 w/ HT on.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

5.9 due to Hard Drive.


















This is for my sig laptop, BTW.


----------



## andrewmchugh




----------



## ToxicAdam




----------



## Aznboy1993

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## venomblade




----------



## RussianJ

Thinking it may be time to upgrade...

4.2GHz 24/7 is just not fast enough it looks. Vertex 3, new memory and bulldozer....


----------



## rheicel

Here is my updated one. I am very pleased on my Graphics score.


----------



## Zyphur

Sig Rig.


----------



## MexGT

the graphics bench in windows experience is not very demanding, however my [email protected] 4.5 Ghz cant go over 7.8 ? w.d.f.?

Also, my SSD gives me a 7.8, then I'll need another one for raid 0 and hopefully I get a 7.9, I need another 128gig anyway this damn games nowadays takes a lot of space ! lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## Enfluenza

what kind of BS is this? microsoft is obviously smoking something if my graphics is 7.6.
does this even support CF?








btw the theme i have makes it hard to read, but i dont look at my 'windows score' all the time so meh.


----------



## ____

It re-ran itself while I was folding.


----------



## AMOCO

Here is mine:


----------



## G33K

On my Lenovo R61i lappy

I love the Snipping Tool


----------



## Rian

*RIG:*








*
Laptop (Aspire 7551G)*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

5.9 due to the typical HDD score.

7.6 - Calculations per second
7.8 - Memory operations per second
7.9 - Desktop performance for Windows Aero
7.9 - 3D business and gaming graphic performance
5.9 - Disk data transfer rate


----------



## ttoadd.nz

7.7 woohoo


----------



## franktitude

there you go..


----------



## lun471k

Let me overclock a little bit and it'll change


----------



## lotdash0t

before i installed my ssd, i manage to get memory score of 7.9 
i dunno why it is now reduced to 7.8 .anyone know what might happen?


----------



## 5outh

I feel like it should be lower, lol. Sig Rig.


----------



## insomniac42




----------



## Maurauder

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Domino

Step aside guys, I'm in third place. Third place with a 3.4. Ooooooohhh yaaa.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

This not kinda pointless since it shouldnt be too hard to acheive 7.9? although apparently borderline impossible with an i5 2500k! Overclocked to 4.2ghz im only hitting 7.6 on the cpu rating.


----------



## Aparition

Sig Rig:

Processor: 7.4
Memory: 7.4
Graphics: 7.9
Gaming Graphics: 7.9
Primary Hard Disc: 5.9

My ghetto modded case gets a 11.9


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My CPU score remains at 7.8 all the way up to 4800MHz....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I really need a couple of SSD's...


----------



## Iljakasper

At what speed does a 2600 K hit 7.9 ? I can't do more than 4.8 because of my cooler, so i'm stuck at 7.8 for now








(2600 K - 8GB 1600 Mhz g.skill ripjaws - 560 ti twin frozr II - Vertex 3 120 GB)


----------



## tenchimuyo93

View attachment 210317


7.1-7.2 accross board exept 5.4 for disk. sig rig used.


----------



## Motive




----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

I've updated my over-clocking.










Not bad for a laptop, IMO.


----------



## FtW 420

I ran the WEI a couple weeks ago on the 990x, just need better SSDs...


----------



## Eduardv

Waiting my new Vertex 3,it should give me score of 7.8


----------



## Atiesh

Here's my current Sig Rig. Kind of disappointing that a i7-2600K Overclocked to 4.7 GHz doesn't give you a 7.9... Do 5.0 GHz overclocks manage that?


----------



## munaim1

As much as I believe wei is garbage, it was finally nice to see the dreaded 5.9 hdd score gone.










shame my 5.1ghz only scores 7.7. what a joke.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


As much as I believe wei is garbage, it was finally nice to see the dreaded 5.9 hdd score gone.










shame my 5.1ghz only scores 7.7. what a joke.


You need a CPU with more than 4 threads to be able to get higher than 7.7 and a CPU with more than 8 threads to be able to get higher than 7.8.


----------



## csm725

it is a joke


----------



## Mmmmbaato

I think the only way to achieve 7.9 on the CPU rating is having a highly overclocked 970, 980x, 990x or a dual CPU Xeon.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooddog;5297095*
> Mine went to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try underclocking the 965 see if I can get to 10.


so you found they hacking way? epic fail dude
cuz its grey instead of the blue-ish font

7.6
7.6
7.9
7.9
5.9


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13546058*
> You need a CPU with more than 4 threads to be able to get higher than 7.7 and a CPU with more than 8 threads to be able to get higher than 7.8.


didn't I mention that on my other os my score is 7.8


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13546297*
> didn't I mention that on my other os my score is 7.8


Huh? Your "other OS"?


----------



## chuxanator

you know you can edit the score manually


----------



## rheicel

Here is my latest one. Old but kicking. I can see the balance in my system, lol!


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13305685*
> This not kinda pointless since it shouldnt be too hard to acheive 7.9? although apparently borderline impossible with an i5 2500k! Overclocked to 4.2ghz im only hitting 7.6 on the cpu rating.


lol my 955 @3.6 gets 7.6 lol, i agree it makes little sense lol.


----------



## groos

5850's holding me back


----------



## Nightz2k

Obviously held back with the GPU. Upgrading probably on next gen. _(Updated with RAM set to 1866)_


----------



## systemlayers




----------



## SmasherBasher

Laptop in sig


----------



## {uZa}DOA




----------



## lotdash0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13502406*
> I ran the WEI a couple weeks ago on the 990x, just need better SSDs...


finally i saw someone with 7.9 cpu score.epic


----------



## grishkathefool

Here is mine:








lol's that a stock 2500 is so close to an overclocked 2500k.


----------



## saint19

Here is my new score:



I need a SB CPU


----------



## langer1972

Mine is not to bad.


----------



## cavallino

Anyone know what you need to get 7.9 in memory? I am using 12gb 3x4gb triple channel corsair vengeance at 1600 9-9-9-24 but that only gets 7.8.

With my new 570 I now have 7.9 in everything except cpu and memory


----------



## dudes45

Sig Rig. I need a new HDD soon! Plus my CPU score doesn't change score from stock 2.8GHZ - 7.6 to when its 3.85GHz - 7.6 lol weird


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


Anyone know what you need to get 7.9 in memory? I am using 12gb 3x4gb triple channel corsair vengeance at 1600 9-9-9-24 but that only gets 7.8.

With my new 570 I now have 7.9 in everything except cpu and memory


Meh my 24GB gets me the same. I'm assuming you have to some 2000Mhz+ sticks.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I need an SSD if I want to raise it, but I never look at the WEI so I don't care much (though I want an SSD still).
Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel*


You need a CPU with more than 4 threads to be able to get higher than 7.7 and a CPU with more than 8 threads to be able to get higher than 7.8.


That's interesting. Is there a top limit for two threads as well? My CPU gets 7.0 at 4.0GHz and 7.1 at 4.5GHz.

My previous GeForce 8800GT OC had a 6.9 and 6.9 for the graphics and gaming graphics.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


Anyone know what you need to get 7.9 in memory? I am using 12gb 3x4gb triple channel corsair vengeance at 1600 9-9-9-24 but that only gets 7.8.

With my new 570 I now have 7.9 in everything except cpu and memory



Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Meh my 24GB gets me the same. I'm assuming you have to some 2000Mhz+ sticks.


1600Mhz memory can get a 7.9, just needs tighter timings. The more ram you have will decrease the performance somewhat (limits the OC more), putting more stress on the IMC. 
But if you need that much memory then it is what it is.


----------



## jagz




----------



## DailyShot

............







......7.7......


----------



## stuiees

Sig Rig Scores:

Processor: 7.8
Memory (RAM): 7.9
Graphics: 7.9
Gaming Graphics: 7.9
Primary Hard Disk: 7.9


----------



## stuiees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13621888*
> Anyone know what you need to get 7.9 in memory? I am using 12gb 3x4gb triple channel corsair vengeance at 1600 9-9-9-24 but that only gets 7.8.
> 
> With my new 570 I now have 7.9 in everything except cpu and memory


I was able to raise mine from either 7.7 or 7.8 (cant remember) to 7.9 by loading xmp profile.


----------



## stuiees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13622403*
> 1600Mhz memory can get a 7.9, just needs tighter timings. The more ram you have will decrease the performance somewhat (limits the OC more), putting more stress on the IMC.
> But if you need that much memory then it is what it is.


I score a 7.9 with 16GB 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1600mhz


----------



## FtW 420

Sandy bridge also makes a difference, the uncore runs at the same speed as the cpu & that increases the memory bandwidth.


----------



## cavallino

Interesting. Thanks for the answers I am using command rate 2T. Hesitant to try it as the one and only time I have ever had a corrupted OS on my test disk was when trying a 1T setting.


----------



## broken pixel

Be back with score : )


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuiees;13623925*
> I score a 7.9 with 16GB 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1600mhz


Same here with 6GB 1633 6-6-6-18 1T Corsair Domminators

Still testing, I think Win devs scoring should average all scores instead of
chose the lowest score as the final score.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13625010*
> Interesting. Thanks for the answers I am using command rate 2T. Hesitant to try it as the one and only time I have ever had a corrupted OS on my test disk was when trying a 1T setting.


What mems do you have? I'm sure they will do 1T or 1N : )


----------



## broken pixel




----------



## stalker7d7

Not bad for how old my tech is ya think? Ignoring the HDD score of course...


----------



## pjBSOD

5.9

Feels bad, man.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13635925*
> 5.9
> 
> Feels bad, man.


Don't worry, I'm on the same boat (on a laptop, though).


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13635925*
> 5.9
> 
> Feels bad, man.


When I get the $$ for an overpriced SSD, I'll get one. That will put the "Base score" up to at least 7.4. And with a little bit of tweeking, I'm sure I'll hit 7.5 or 7.6


----------



## stuiees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13626749*
> Same here with 6GB 1633 6-6-6-18 1T Corsair Domminators
> 
> Still testing, I think Win devs scoring should average all scores instead of
> chose the lowest score as the final score.


I think the reason they do it because it is an index used to show you what software your machine is capable of running. They dont want to recomend somthing that your system will have trouble with because of a bottleneck. You could have a kick ass system with a crap GPU, and it would average out to a decent score, but wouldnt be capable of playing many games for example.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7;13635940*
> When I get the $$ for an overpriced SSD, I'll get one. That will put the "Base score" up to at least 7.4. And with a little bit of tweeking, I'm sure I'll hit 7.5 or 7.6


I got cheap SSDs, took 2 of them in raid0 to get a 7.4 for HDD score. I want a shinier new one too...


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7;13635940*
> When I get the $$ for an overpriced SSD, I'll get one. That will put the "Base score" up to at least 7.4. And with a little bit of tweeking, I'm sure I'll hit 7.5 or 7.6


You can currently get the Corsair RealSSD C300 64GB for $115 on Newegg. It's an extremely fast SSD; you should jump on that deal.


----------



## the.FBI

Curious if anyone has been able to get a 7.9 in all catergories, I have 7.5 for CPU and RAM and 7.7 for both graphics categories but only 5.9 for HDD.


----------



## openchut82

My new score with sig rig.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;13636027*
> Curious if anyone has been able to get a 7.9 in all catergories, I have 7.5 for CPU and RAM and 7.7 for both graphics categories but only 5.9 for HDD.


I can get a 7.9 in everything but HDD score, so stuck at 7.4.
I do want a better drive, but pretty much just for pcmark benching so that waits...


----------



## zalbard

You can get 7.9 CPU score?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard;13636477*
> You can get 7.9 CPU score?


Yeah, posted it in this thread here: http://www.overclock.net/13502406-post1410.html
I think the 990x was at 5.6Ghz or so.


----------



## ilovenyc

Not sure why I get a 5.9









I am using a SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5"


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovenyc;13636580*
> Not sure why I get a 5.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5"


You need an SSD to get >5.9.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13636602*
> You need an SSD to get >5.9.


this. Mech drives get no higher than 5.9


----------



## Iris

Heres mine from sig rig, i7 @ 3.5GHz


----------



## duceanahalf

not the sig rig
Q6600 @ 3.0ghz
4gb of corsair XMS2 @ ~1ghz
GTX 460 1gb SLI @ shipped speed
WD caviar black HDD


----------



## saint19

WD Velociraptors on RAID can go above 5.9, but not above 6.2


----------



## Angrybutcher

My work laptop. Centrino 2 with SSD.


----------



## veblen

Here's my sig rig:


----------



## stRodda

a ssd cant even get 7.9??? what the hell does microsoft want?


----------



## broken pixel

SSD RAID 0 gets me a 7.9 on HD score : )


----------



## cavallino

my 128gb c300 on sata 3 gets 7.9


----------



## lieschen-mueller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stRodda;13662791*
> a ssd cant even get 7.9??? what the hell does microsoft want?


it will

View attachment 212722


----------



## EmL




----------



## Analog




----------



## Ariel92

WHY CPU WHY... this is going to annoy me forever.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stRodda;13662791*
> a ssd cant even get 7.9??? what the hell does microsoft want?


A SATA 3Gb/s can't. SATA 6Gb/s does.


----------



## tw33k

Mine:

View attachment 212737


----------



## IaVoR




----------



## Jeff_Raven02

eh mine!


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13665363*
> A SATA 3Gb/s can't. SATA 6Gb/s does.


My previous HDD 3GB/s got 5.9 WEI, and my current HDD 6GB/s AHCI gets ..5.9 WEI lol we <3 WEI?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean;13665437*
> My previous HDD 3GB/s got 5.9 WEI, and my current HDD 6GB/s AHCI gets ..5.9 WEI lol we <3 WEI?


HDD will be just as fast on 3 or 6gb/s as it doesn't saturate the 3gb/s anyway. WEI is till lame though as almost any HDD gets 5.9.


----------



## saint19

If you have a Crucial SSDs, don't worry, those hit the 7.9 in the score, so, you have to be worried about the other components and not about your SSD.


----------



## DISTURB3D

My current PCs score, this is the one in my sig. I will have to see what effect the change from an i5 2400 to a i5 2500k will have on my score.


----------



## DISTURB3D

Gaming Rig#2 in my profile
Athlon II X3 440 @ 3.375GHz
GTS 450 1GB Superclocked
MSI 870-G45
4GB G.Skill 1333 DDR3 RAM
500GB Seagate 16MB Cache
500W RS-500 PSU
Windows 7 64-Bit

WEI Score
Processor: 7.0
RAM: 7.3
Graphics : 7.2
Gaming Graphics: 7.2
Primary HD: 5.9

This was my 1st build ever not build I would think.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Processor: 2.3
Memory (RAM): 4.6
Graphics: 2.7
Gaming Graphics: 3.0
Primary Hard disk: 5.9

Stupid CR-48 and its slow processor


----------



## DISTURB3D

Gaming Rig #3 in my profile page
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.7GHz
GTS 450 1GB Superclocked
Asus P5K SE EPU
4GB G.Skill 1066 DDR2 RAM
500GB Seagate 16MB Cache
500W RS-500 PSU
Windows 7 64-Bit

WEI Score
Processor: 7.2
RAM: 7.2
Graphics : 7.2
Gaming Graphics: 7.2
Primary HD: 5.9

Interesting to find out that a Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.7GHZ scored better than a Athlon II X3 @ 3.375GHz, I would like to know the reason behind this if anyone has some information on this, please enlighten me, send me a PM or post on here, Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

here's mine.


----------



## TDS

mine, cpu score at stock.........if i oc to 4.0 it only moves it to 7.7


----------



## DISTURB3D

This one was interesting. I just built this one for a friend and thought the system would surely get a better score in the graphics area.

Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition @ 3.2GHz(stock)
EVGA GTX 460 1GB SE
MSI 750-G55
8GB Ripjaws 1333 DDR3
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650W
Windows 7 64-Bit

WEI Score
Processor: 7.3
RAM: 7.5
Graphics : 6.0
Gaming Graphics: 6.0
Primary HD: 5.9

I would like someone to explain why an EVGA GTS 450 1GB Superclocked scores a 7.2 in both Graphics and Gaming graphics, while this EVGA GTX 460 SE 1GB Superclocked card got only 6.0 in Graphics and Gaming graphics. Why is this? Even for an SE version of the GTX 460 superclocked, isnt 6.0 a low score? In SLI I hope for his sake that it boost that score to 7.9 like my personal EVGA GTX 460 768MB Superclocked cards have in the score.


----------



## Rognin

Meh, need a sata 3.0 drive to get a better score.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13765073*
> here's mine.


lol, at 5.1GHz we only see a 7.7? That's absurd!


----------



## vitality

I need a SSD


----------



## Blindsay

bone stock i get a 7.7 7.7 7.9 7.9 7.9 right now. My memory is only at 1066 at the moment so that should be a 7.9 and im hoping going from 3.2 to ~4.5 should get me a 7.8 or 7.9 on cpu


----------



## J!NX




----------



## Ryko

Overclocked both CPU and GFX Card and ram is pre-overclocked

7.7
7.7
7.7
7.7
7.9

SSD ftw!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


Overclocked both CPU and GFX Card and ram is pre-overclocked

7.7
7.7
7.7
7.7
7.9

SSD ftw!


 You got a picture







?


----------



## sexybastard

7.9 in everything except CPU. I'm happy.


----------



## Omegawd

Here's mine:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brolly

what clock speed is needed for a 2500k to reach 7,9?, getting 7,7 @4,7ghz and even at 5ghz


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brolly;13843147*
> what clock speed is needed for a 2500k to reach 7,9?, getting 7,7 @4,7ghz and even at 5ghz


I don't think you could get a 7.9 with a 2500k. Thread count.


----------



## j4mi3

need to upgrade graphics card (hd4870) and get an ssd. rig in sig.


----------



## makesithappen




----------



## Desertman123

I can has new GFX card?


----------



## Inglo

Just got an OCZ ssd.


----------



## Romin

Did anyone get 7.9 with 2600k ?!


----------



## Tman5293

I'd say I got some pretty good scores for the hardware I'm running on. A lot higher than expected:


----------



## Aesir

My sig rig.


----------



## Fooliobass

Sig Rig
7.0
7.6
7.5
7.5
5.9 (Damn hard drives)


----------



## Blindsay

im getting closer

7.8
7.8 (i have no idea why my memory is not 7.9)
7.9
7.9
7.9


----------



## miahallen

...from my "Water & Wood" build


----------



## csm725

7.7 7.9 7.9 7.9 7.9


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!




----------



## cazanon

Mines


----------



## The Pro

Here is mine, i need a ssd


----------



## SilenTxR

7.7 All across, weeeee.









The 6850 is on stock settings. Becomes 7.8 with the OC.


----------



## Djmatrix32

sig rig


----------



## Thebreezybb

7.7 for CPU @ 4.2GHz


----------



## travesty

my sig rig


----------



## xxpinoyxx

I upgraded to a Z68 from a P67 and my CPU/RAM scored 0.2 lower!

On the P67 I got 7.8 for both CPU and RAM. Now on my new Z68 I'm getting 7.6. Peep the attachment.

Any thoughts on why? I thought the Z68 is supposed to be THEE chipset???

2600k with G.Skill DDR3-1333 (7-7-7-21). Both at stock (rated) speeds.


----------



## TyrantTru

Z68 isn't the bomb, its just a few enhancements..its prettymuch the same thing plus a couple features, caching and IGP use? or something.. Useless really depending on what you use your PC for.


----------



## vipergod2000

I'm pretty happy with mine - should be getting a 120Gb Intel 320 or a 510 soon - saw a guy with a 320 have his WEI Hard Drive score at 7.7 - so that' my aim


----------



## csm725

Still loving my 7.7;7.9;7.9;7.9;7.9


----------



## tsuchiro

need an sdd =/


----------



## Jimbags

Damn wish i could get 7.9 more oc'n maybe lol heres mine anyways, is ssd only way to up HDD score?


----------



## SirWaWa

don't u think my ram score is lil low?

View attachment 218272


----------



## levontraut

my score is 7.5










this is my current sig rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;14109275*
> don't u think my ram score is lil low?
> 
> View attachment 218272


maybe it does not like the tight timmings??....?? try loosening them up a bit, and see what happens.


----------



## Monocog007

My sig rig score. Not bad considering some older tech.


----------



## Twinkadink

Haha, not too bad.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;14109275*
> don't u think my ram score is lil low?
> 
> View attachment 218272


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;14109339*
> my score is 7.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my current sig rig
> 
> maybe it does not like the tight timmings??....?? try loosening them up a bit, and see what happens.


Tighter timings, 3 x 2Gb @ 1600Mhz 6-6-6 can get 7.9


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14137854*
> Tighter timings, 3 x 2Gb @ 1600Mhz 6-6-6 can get 7.9


I got 7.9 With 2x4g @ 1866Mhz 9-10-9 ! it's not that hard!!


----------



## SirWaWa

if I run my ram outta the JEDEC or XMP specs just even a little I'll eventually get BSOD
right now i'm undervolted just a little

even at the highest JEDEC specs but non-XMP 1333 9-9-9-24 I still get 7.6


----------



## Rebellion88




----------



## Dooginater

New hdd. ^_^


----------



## Nightz2k

My latest updated score. Prob best I'll ever get with the 2500k. I'd have to get a 2600k for a perfect score.


----------



## trojan92

specs in rig. not bad


----------



## icy_cool_quad

Thought my SSD would be faster...


----------



## mad0314

So that is the one that popped up when I first opened up WEI. Then after I saw the "Re-run Assessment" button I clicked it and got this:










I have never hit that button before, and have tried several drivers since I first saw that score so maybe thats why?

And another thought: Windows, are you really trying to tell me my CPU will be a bottleneck before my GPU (sig, neither was OC when I hit the button)?


----------



## KillerBunnys122

I was a little surprised about my scores.









7.3
7.3
7.3
7.3
5.9

Couldn't be bothered uploading a picture.


----------



## jacobrjett

Mine confuse me... i saw someone earlier getting a low 6 with a gtx 580? i have a 7.9 with my gtx 560 and most my other stuff....

i wonder what an SSD will do to my score


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122*


I was a little surprised about my scores.









7.3
7.3
7.3
7.3
5.9

Couldn't be bothered uploading a picture.










Why is it that only just now I discovered that you can add Attachments?

Anyways! I re-ran the assessment and got this! A little better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My WEI score for my new build...



"7.7" seems pretty good for the "mid-range" Intel 320 series...


----------



## akrEAGLE




----------



## aryuautku

CPU: 7.6
RAM: 7.6
Graphics: 7.8
Gaming Graphics: 7.8
Primary HDD: 5.9

Windows shows HDD score low as long as it is not RAID by the way


----------



## Skoobs




----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE;14198272*


Very nice....first 7.9 I've seen


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE;14198272*


what is your CPU clock?!


----------



## Nethermir

need...moar...power...


----------



## akrEAGLE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin;14203134*
> what is your CPU clock?!


It was 5Ghz.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE;14203373*
> It was 5Ghz.


Rofl !! u have 2 CPUs !! That's the reason:drink:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin;14205333*
> Rofl !! u have 2 CPUs !! That's the reason:drink:


It can be done with a single 6 core, I was running at 5.6Ghz & got all 7.9 except for the HDD score a couple pages back in this thread. A shiny new SSD would be nice...
Good one akrEAGLE, first 7.9 across the board I've seen as well!


----------



## xioros

Very happy









The big irony : HD scores best XD


----------



## csm725

My 2500k at 4.4 gets 7.7 and it takes dual 6-cores at 5GHz or a 6-core at 5.6GHz to get 7.9??!


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14206208*
> My 2500k at 4.4 gets 7.7 and it takes dual 6-cores at 5GHz or a 6-core at 5.6GHz to get 7.9??!


I don't think anyone with 2600k @ above 5Ghz can get 7.9 either!


----------



## badatgames18

Here is my 2600k at ~5.004ghz

i've seen Ftw get a 7.9 but he benched his 990x on ln2 at 5.6-7 iirc



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE;14198272*


how do you fit all that hardware into a 800D?


----------



## akrEAGLE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


It can be done with a single 6 core, I was running at 5.6Ghz & got all 7.9 except for the HDD score a couple pages back in this thread. A shiny new SSD would be nice...
Good one akrEAGLE, first 7.9 across the board I've seen as well!


Thanks. Previously WEI kept freezing during the disk test and I couldn't figure out why for the longest time. Turns out 5GB/s is to fast for it (slowed down the RAID array to 2GB/s and it worked







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


Here is my 2600k at ~5.004ghz

i've seen Ftw get a 7.9 but he benched his 990x on ln2 at 5.6-7 iirc

how do you fit all that hardware into a 800D?


I have my ways... (aka modding).

It's still a work in progress though. I'm just waiting for the new cooling system before I continue. I have it in a benching style setup ATM.


----------



## Nioxic

7,5
7,5
7,9
7,9
5,9

5,9 with an SSD..

7,9 with 1 gfx card thats slower than the one of the two i had running SLI.. lol

it doesnt really matter though







i havnt seen any game req anything higher than 5 (and that was crysis 1?)


----------



## oEXITo

7.5
7.7
7.9
7.9
5.9 (slow hdd need a ssd)


----------



## Decepticon

7.5 for the rig in my signature.


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romin*


I don't think anyone with 2600k @ above 5Ghz can get 7.9 either!


I'm getting 7.6


----------



## doomlord52

7.6
7.6
7.9
7.9
7.9

So close, but yet so far.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;14206534*
> Here is my 2600k at ~5.004ghz
> 
> i've seen Ftw get a 7.9 but he benched his 990x on ln2 at 5.6-7 iirc
> 
> 
> 
> how do you fit all that hardware into a 800D?


that first pic has to hurt the ego xD

the simple fact that a 2600k @5GHz is holding your score back is funny and sad at the same time xD


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, here is the score I got with my 5yr old HP dv5000 laptop!



AMD Turion64 ML-37 @ 2GHz
1GB DDR PC2700 RAM
ATi Radeon Xpress 200M


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14282932*
> Lol, here is the score I got with my 5yr old HP dv5000 laptop!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Turion64 ML-37 @ 2GHz
> 1GB DDR PC2700 RAM
> ATi Radeon Xpress 200M


lol thats pretty much a netbook score now


----------



## TheDude100

Did some one try a SDD yet?
edit: yes and some get 5.9 and some get 7.9


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My Intel 320 gets 7.7 in WEI...


----------



## Inteller

My lappy


----------



## FattysGoneWild




----------



## Inteller

My Daily Driver:


----------



## csm725

7.7 is my bottleneck (the CPU).
Everything else is 7.9


----------



## a1goodidea

I have all 7.9 except for cpu. Overall 7.7
I have all my hardware listed with bench scores here.








Maybe if I squeeze out 4.2GHZ, I can get at least a 7.8. Anyone with a 920 i7 get a 7.9?


----------



## Eric Barney

7.8 7.8 7.9 7.9 5.9 (disks) System below. Not OC'd XMP enabled


----------



## Apple Pi

My current rig
7.7
7.8
7.9
7.9
7.8


----------



## t00sl0w

7.7, 7.8, 7.9, 7.9, 5.9.....yay, mech HDD brings me down, lol


----------



## Shaded War

My sig rig.


----------



## rprice06




----------



## garycoleman

My video card is my limitation


----------



## Jimbags

need an ssd


----------



## Jimbags

how do i show parts details?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

This is what mine is.


When you see your score click on View and print, just below your score


----------



## Kreeker

I need an SSD.....

Why does it say my directX version is 10....?


----------



## Frazz

My current rig,


----------



## Quantum Reality

The attached image is my WEI for the E6700 I'm going to be decommissioning and getting rid of soon. For comparison here's the older WEI when I had only 2 gigs + a HD4850: older WEI picture.


----------



## caraboose




----------



## Quantum Reality

Now that, my friend, is an awesome system.







Dual optys, 16 gigs, GTX 580... what's not to like?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality;14471116*
> Now that, my friend, is an awesome system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual optys, 16 gigs, GTX 580... what's not to like?


The 2.0GHz







Lol


----------



## Ihasfip

Meh...


----------



## Escatore

I knew I should have gone with the SSD -.-










Mreh... at least it's nothing I didn't expect.


----------



## D311

What will get me 7.9 processor? I'm at 7.8 with i72600k OC'd to 4.5ghz.
Think 4.8 will do it?


----------



## bdpakaknox

heres another "meh" for ya


----------



## Quantum Reality

Pulled the WEI from my laptop just now.

The HD is a 640 gig mechanical one, and according to HP specs the GT 230M has 1 gig _dedicated_ memory, which is pretty impressive, if probably overkill for a laptop I don't intend to game on.


----------



## raclimja

my system is pretty snappy and can play almost any games i throw at it


----------



## BacsiLove

meh


----------



## Spongeworthy

woop


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy;14516861*
> woop


cool!


----------



## icy_cool_quad

After enabling ACHI mode the bios, my SSD score went from 7.1 to 7.7.


----------



## brobanmanx2




----------



## bayourebel

This was my first build for myself with the help of this site. I plan on upgrading when something new comes out but for now this will have to do. Thanks Attachment 224514


----------



## 4.54billionyears

my overclock didnt register in info. 4.7ghz


----------



## Opp47

My OC doesnt register sometimes too... weird...


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Your OC GHz isn't going to show on this. But your score will reflect your OC. Mine went from 7.7 to 7.8 after my OC, but my GHz still says 3.4.


----------



## Opp47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave;14609758*
> Your OC GHz isn't going to show on this. But your score will reflect your OC. Mine went from 7.7 to 7.8 after my OC, but my GHz still says 3.4.


i meant not showing up in CPUZ...

but it was just idling..


----------



## YZZA

I'm 7.9 on everything but 7.8 on one item. I forgot what it is









P8Z68V-PRO 2600K at 4.8Ghz, 16GB's of DDR3-2000, RevoDrive 3X2 240GB (1500MB's per second) and an average 6870 GPU.


----------



## ShadowEW

5.9 if I remember right.

I'll add a picture later (as I'm not at my PC)

Graphics are high 7.5~
CPU scores around 7
iKnow HDD scores the 5.9
And I don't think RAM is much higher than that.

Edit;


----------



## Opp47

New Scores!!


----------



## PB4UGO

here's mine...sig rig.







[/IMG]


----------



## ShadowEW

;O How are yours so thorough.. Am I missing something? :|


----------



## Opp47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14694501*
> ;O How are yours so thorough.. Am I missing something? :|


Just click the 'More Details' button on the right of the assessment..


----------



## vinton13




----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13;14696318*


I thought Crucial M4's Score is 7.9!


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin;14714552*
> I thought Crucial M4's Score is 7.9!


Really? D:
Guys...!


----------



## andrews2547

Stupid integrated graphics


----------



## vwgti

Heres my sig laptop.


----------



## rdr09

here is mine . . .


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooliobass;13957119*
> Sig Rig
> 7.0
> 7.6
> 7.5
> 7.5
> 5.9 (Damn hard drives)


7.0
7.7 (8->16GB of ram)
7.5
7.5
5.9

Need a new CPU and SSD to get much more out this.


----------



## Geeboi

Hmmm,need to oc my cpu moar to get that 0.1







.....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeboi;14729805*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm,need to oc my cpu moar to get that 0.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Then you can have the perfect score


----------



## jagz

CPU only at 3.7Ghz
RAM @ Stock


----------



## Romin

Just got my new school laptop. Not bad, but I dont know why the ram score is too low!! it has DDR3 rams running @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 t1 same as my desktop's ram which got 7.7!


----------



## PB4UGO

^your 2600k got a 7.7...mine gets 7.8 yours is stock, mine is at 4.7ghz...does WEI recognize overclocks?


----------



## Romin

^Yap. It does recognize overclocks, but for example for 2600k there is no difference between 4.3GHz and 5GHz because it shows 7.8 anyway.


----------



## Chuckclc

Heres mine. If only i had a BD chip in here I might be a little better off.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwgti;14714811*
> Heres my sig laptop.


Your sig laptop is better than my sig desktop


----------



## paras

here is mine










is this good?


----------



## mm67

i7-930 @ 4.2 GHz


----------



## Kosire

I know it's not possible without editing the files to get 7.9 with i7-2600k even at 5ghz, but wish my intel 510 120gb was 7,9









CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981810


----------



## Sporkisian

My Sig/FIrst ever build!


----------



## Kosire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkisian;14817705*
> My Sig/FIrst ever build!


If you set turbo speed to 3.8ghz (max) and enable hyper-threading you get 7.8 like I do in cpu

If you set your ram to 1600mhz you get 7.8 too like I do with 16GB kingston.

Not sure why you get 7.7 with a vertex 3 max iops


----------



## mikeseth

Here's mine, using sig rig. Don't have an SSD so the drive score never goes beyond 5.9


----------



## MPIXAPP

The graphics card is GT 525M , but this is nvidia optimus technology -_- !

I hate cheap RAMs
I hate traditional Hard Disks









I'm a mean person









P.S. This is a laptop !!!


----------



## FtW 420

Doesn't look like a 2600k can get 7.9 in WEI, ran it yesterday with the 2600k at 5.6ghz & still only 7.8 cpu score...


----------



## liljoey112

Heres my 250 dollar laptop


----------



## liljoey112

Heres my 250 dollar laptop


----------



## coolhandluke41

sig rig


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

This is from my sig rig, completely legit,


----------



## jlells01

Five year old Dell E1505:


----------



## odin2free

Classy 
(ssd is not in ahci lol forgot to set it at that....dont know if i want to do a complete reinstall of windows on my drive just to get a better score sure itll perform better but i mean its doing great already..)
This is my SIG rig


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


(ssd is not in ahci lol forgot to set it at that....dont know if i want to do a complete reinstall of windows on my drive just to get a better score sure itll perform better but i mean its doing great already..)


You can use this Microsoft support article to change from IDE to AHCI without reinstalling


----------



## odin2free

Thats just for the microsoft side though 
what about the bios side with this force it into ahci ?


----------



## tmunn

mah lappy


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Thats just for the microsoft side though 
what about the bios side with this force it into ahci ?


You apply the fix from the MS tech article while booted to Windows in IDE mode. Reboot, enter the BIOS, change to AHCI, save and reboot. Done.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Why does this thread exist? I wei is useless

Sent from my HTC Evo 3d using Tapatalk


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


You apply the fix from the MS tech article while booted to Windows in IDE mode. Reboot, enter the BIOS, change to AHCI, save and reboot. Done.


followed it 
knew bout the bios did not know you can do it without reinstall that helps SO MUCH
thanks again

oh and WEI is pretty useless but some people want some basic scores for the pc...

At least my system is running 7.9 across the board (ya you can edit the wei lol)


----------



## slade13

my notebook



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mikeseth

Here's an updated one... This time running Windows 8 Developer Preview on Sig Rig


----------



## liljoey112

BUMP for a good thread


----------



## lucmitch

here is my Rig Sig!


----------



## merwan

im pleased


----------



## Mopiko Laila

me


win7 by MopikoLaila, on Flickr


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Here's mine. Sig rig. Why is my SSD so low? Anything I can do to speed er' up? Flashed the newest BIOS (c300_fw007 i believe)


----------



## rdr09

my rig. using the hdd.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT*


Here's mine. Sig rig. Why is my SSD so low? Anything I can do to speed er' up? Flashed the newest BIOS (c300_fw007 i believe)











Does it have 1024 allocation?


----------



## Ken1649




----------



## Criz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*












Nice system what specs?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criz*


Nice system what specs?


i7-980X
2,000 8-7-8-20
120gb x 4 RAID0
HD 6990


----------



## derickwm

^Overclock that 980x a bit more to get that last point









...may as well.


----------



## Ken1649

It's gonna take LN2


----------



## oceanlyner

Four year old Craptop go!


----------



## bor

Finally added an SSD to my system yesterday, for the price I paid it's satisfactory.


----------



## Grimloque

Here's mine. Not bad except for the HDD, but it's a standard 2TB HDD.


----------



## httuner

Unleash the BEAST!!


----------



## xP_0nex




----------



## andrews2547

@everyone with 7.9 on everything apart from CPU. You might as well just OC it a few more MHz just to get the full 7.9


----------



## 808MP5

7.8
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.9

I'm not sure what it takes to get a 7.9 on cpu...
i score a 7.8 on cpu from 4.4Ghz-4.9Ghz


----------



## andrews2547

Hax







either that or OC a bit more. Or wait for Ivy Bridge


----------



## rdr09

booted from the hdd.


----------



## ksathug




----------



## Teppich

Dont feel like loading an image.
Im getting the following:
7.8
7.8
7.9
7.9
7.9

How the heck can I get my memory score to 7.9? I gave up trying to get the processor to 7.9, overclocked to 4.8 and it is still at 7.8, ***.


----------



## 808MP5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teppich;15436251*
> Dont feel like loading an image.
> Im getting the following:
> 7.8
> 7.8
> 7.9
> 7.9
> 7.9
> 
> How the heck can I get my memory score to 7.9? I gave up trying to get the processor to 7.9, overclocked to 4.8 and it is still at 7.8, ***.


you could try tightening the timing


----------



## jizwizard

nobody at the minute will hit 7.9 on cpu as there is nothing out there that can do it.


----------



## ksathug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jizwizard*


nobody at the minute will hit 7.9 on cpu as there is nothing out there that can do it.


intel xeon in bord support 2 cpu will do the tirck


----------



## Zeek

Wondering how the 570 above me got a 7.8 and I got a 7.9 on a 560 ti


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek;15445643*
> Wondering how the 570 above me got a 7.8 and I got a 7.9 on a 560 ti
> 
> -image-


The 570 must be stock or something, I get 7.9 on a 470 with my i3.


----------



## JivePilot

How reliable is Windows 7 performance score?

The reason i ask is because i get a 7.8 rating for one overclocked 5850, and get a 7.8 rating for two overclocked 5850's in crossfire.

Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

*7.9 on ALL* except CPU.

CPU is 7.6


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JivePilot;15450135*
> How reliable is Windows 7 performance score?
> 
> The reason i ask is because i get a 7.8 rating for one overclocked 5850, and get a 7.8 rating for two overclocked 5850's in crossfire.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me?


It's not reliable. In any shape or form. Don't stress about it.


----------



## beefdog

Not bad i must say


----------



## sexybastard

here's my cheapo $100 build










not breaking any records but it's alright for some light gaming.


----------



## megahmad

2600k @ 4.1GHz 7.7
RAM 8GB 1600 7.8
H.D.D 7200 Seagate 1TB 5.9
HD 6870 @ 970core 1150mem 7.8

IMHO Windows Experience Index is not a reliable benchmark.


----------



## Tman5293

Here's mine:


----------



## PB4UGO

i was at 7.3 (GTX550ti caused lowest score)...but after reading another thread, i just checked again for fun, and now it's at 7.4. hmm. would a driver update affect this? again, just for fun...don't really care about benches.


----------



## daman246

yes driver update sometimes raise your score by .1

heres mines


----------



## HexATL

PB4 sometimes i run my test and gpu comes up 6.9 i think its normal to be 0.1 on/off



sli my bad gpu soon bought another one for 45$
wondering how much it will change =)


----------



## daman246

Cant believe a 460 oc to 925 core and 2250 mem is able to get 7.9 Wei score when my 6870 at 1000mhz core and 1250 mem only got 7.8 lol


----------



## PB4UGO

deleted.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246*
> 
> Cant believe a 460 oc to 925 core and 2250 mem is able to get 7.9 Wei score when my 6870 at 1000mhz core and 1250 mem only got 7.8 lol


i don't think WEI accounts for OC. just takes settings at stock i believe.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexATL*
> 
> PB4 sometimes i run my test and gpu comes up 6.9 i think its normal to be 0.1 on/off
> 
> sli my bad gpu soon bought another one for 45$
> wondering how much it will change =)


right on...kind of thought it would be random to the .1, but that's the first time in the few months i've had the GPU...seemed odd. thanks for the response.


----------



## MPIXAPP

DELETE


----------



## MPIXAPP

my notebook !


----------



## kikkO

My BF3 rig


----------



## Psykopathic

Got to love the C300


----------



## Aesir

Sig rig scores, my SSD used to be faster. It came out of my laptop when I found 110 GB, wasn't enough went from a 7.0 to 5.9, but I know it's much faster than my Caviar Black's which net the same score. The drive could probably could use a firmware update.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> Sig rig scores, my SSD used to be faster. It came out of my laptop when I found 110 GB, wasn't enough went from a 7.0 to 5.9, but I know it's much faster than my Caviar Black's which net the same score. The drive could probably could use a firmware update.


Curse you HDD and you 5.9 WEI score.


----------



## mingqi53

7.5
7.6
7.8
7.8
7.1

(sig rig)

SSD used to be higher.. probably needs a firmware update in the future. Or if a nice M4 rolls around for Black Friday.. I'll be all over that.


----------



## Mattb2e

Here is my laptop score


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## kzone75

Slowly getting there.. New GPU is next on the to buy-list.


----------



## andrews2547

Got a graphics card now and stupid HDD







I need 2 SSDs to RAID0 them


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

is there any way i can improve my harddrive score.without buying an SSD?


----------



## mfranco702

Heres mine


----------



## sixor




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> is there any way i can improve my harddrive score.without buying an SSD?


Buy another HDD and RAID0 it.


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

kk might give it ago when i get my hands on another HDD..cheers


----------



## Intel4Life

sig rig


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> kk might give it ago when i get my hands on another HDD..cheers


No problem







It would be safer if you get the same make and model as the one you have right now.


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

mine is all 7.9 but 7.8 Processor Score (oc @ 5.0 GHz)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKBIRD002*
> 
> mine is all 7.9 but 7.8 Processor Score (oc @ 5.0 GHz)


Ivy Bridge might fix that


----------



## AeroZ

Need sata3 SSD instead of sata2 for 7.9.


----------



## Canis-X

Here's mine with the CPU at 4.2Ghz (multi only) and RAM at 1600Mhz (6-6-6-20 1T). Need to get my phase hooked back up so that I can get a better score here.


----------



## petrick

Hows that!







That score is after installing discreet graphic card


----------



## sasuke256

The Laptop WEI (better than my desktop)


----------



## Nexus6

Here's mine:
CPU: 4.6ghz
RAM: 1600 7-8-7-20 2N
GPU:1000/1400


----------



## Crouch

7.3
7.3
7.7
7.7
5.9

Hard disk is the lowest -.-


----------



## jagz




----------



## jsonr2000

here is mine


----------



## Big-Pete

im at 4.4GHZ what do i need to do to get that elusive 7.9!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im at 4.4GHZ what do i need to do to get that elusive 7.9!!!


More cores probably.


----------



## Licht

This laptop is my baby. (See sigrig.)


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im at 4.4GHZ what do i need to do to get that elusive 7.9!!!


5Ghz probably. My 7.8 score is at 4.8ghz, anyway.


----------



## polyzp

you need 5.6 ghz and higher on a 990x or 3960x to hit 7.9, or anything with dual socket.


----------



## Chigurh

Desktop 7.8 7.9 7.9 7.9

Laptop 7.3 7.8 6.3 7.9


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polyzp*
> 
> you need 5.6 ghz and higher on a 990x or 3960x to hit 7.9, or anything with dual socket.


proof?


----------



## bruflot

CPU: 7.7 (Used to be 7.8 but when I re installed Win7 on my SSD it bumped down to 7.7)
RAM: 7.9 (!!! On a Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB, which costs like 50 dollars







)
Graphics: 7.0
3D Graphics: 7.0
Hard disk: 7.9


----------



## Robert c




----------



## bomberjun

2600k @5.4 1.54vcore ,z68ud7, doms gt 2000mhz x4, evga gtx580 3way sli, corsair force f40 x4 RAID 0.

Still, no matter how I overclock my cpu, still at 7.8. Oh well, WEI is still not reliable.


----------



## Knust

Here is mine rig was built in 09


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Phenom II 955 OC'd to 3.84Ghz
2x2GB DDR3 1600Mhz G.Skill
Radeon HD 6850 1GB
Caviar Black 1TB 7200RPM SATA 3


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

7.6
7.5
7.8
7.8
5.9

CPU @ 4.2 GHz and GPU's @ 835/1255
time to OC the RAM!








and buy an SSD...


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> 2600k @5.4 1.54vcore ,z68ud7, doms gt 2000mhz x4, evga gtx580 3way sli, corsair force f40 x4 RAID 0.
> 
> Still, no matter how I overclock my cpu, still at 7.8. Oh well, WEI is still not reliable.


You need 5.6 GHz to get 7.9 on the CPU :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> You need 5.6 GHz to get 7.9 on the CPU :/
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


proof?


----------



## mknabz28

Need to get a SSD
*BTW i reran the assessment after overclocking to 4.6GHz and the cpu is now 7.7


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> proof?


Ask FtW 420. His 990X @ 5.7 GHz scores 7.9


----------



## Eydgeu454




----------



## Bravo2010

AMD , woohoo, I was hoping for a higher score on my SSD, but it's snappy and way faster then an HDD,


----------



## Malcolm

My SSD used to score 7.9, then it slowly dropped to 7.7 and then 7.6.

CPU got a 7.8 at 4.5 GHz, then when I took it to 5 GHz, it dropped to 7.6.


----------



## Goof245

WEI Score.png 158k .png file


Well, my system seems balanced enough


----------



## Crack_Fox

7.8
7.8
7.9
7.9
7.9

On my sig. Imo WEI doesn't mean much in terms of benchmarking


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack_Fox*
> 
> 7.8
> 7.8
> 7.9
> 7.9
> 7.9
> On my sig. Imo WEI doesn't mean much in terms of benchmarking


True, but I do use it to detect hardware issues, everytime I had a lower wei score then what my hardware should be getting it was *always* a driver, setup or bios issue and when fixed the score was where it should be. I don't people give wei enough credit for that.


----------



## mknabz28

So is their any way to raise your HDD score without buying a SSD? im really trying to hold off on buying new stuff for at least a few months.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mknabz28*
> 
> So is their any way to raise your HDD score without buying a SSD? im really trying to hold off on buying new stuff for at least a few months.


Get another HDD and RAID0


----------



## mknabz28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Get another HDD and RAID0


Now to go research HDDs...


----------



## TahoeDust

Rig in sig


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mknabz28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Get another HDD and RAID0
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go research HDDs...
Click to expand...

Highest you can get with a spinning drive is 5.9. Two 10k Raptors in RAID0 still only nets a 5.9, maybe 3 or 4 would get you up to 6.0.
I have a cheapo Toshiba SSD that nets a 7.2; which means nothing as I got better actual performance on a 7200rpm hard drive which also only scored 5.9.


----------



## darkinners

from my sig rig


----------



## Eydgeu454

Balanced is not the word, you were looking for monster. It's a ____ing monster.


----------



## l3ubba




----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Highest you can get with a spinning drive is 5.9. Two 10k Raptors in RAID0 still only nets a 5.9, maybe 3 or 4 would get you up to 6.0.
> I have a cheapo Toshiba SSD that nets a 7.2; which means nothing as I got better actual performance on a 7200rpm hard drive which also only scored 5.9.


3 hdd 7200rpm will get 6.1 and 4 will get 6.3

Im not certain about 10k rpm as I've never owned any.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ubba*


whats that on?

as far as i can see 7.9 on ram = 16gb @1333 +


----------



## grandmothra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> 3 hdd 7200rpm will get 6.1 and 4 will get 6.3
> Im not certain about 10k rpm as I've never owned any.


I managed to get 6.4 with two 640gb wd caviar blacks, in raid 0, short stroked to 60gb each; using a partition of 120gb, but over a few weeks the score gradually went down and eventually settled back at 5.9.


----------



## l3ubba

Quote:


> whats that on?


everything you see in my rig there, with some overclocking.


----------



## JVH1008

here's mine, just need to overclock my cpu a bit and play with my drives, i'm shooting for 7.9 across the board.


----------



## mksteez




----------



## jesusboots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandmothra*
> 
> I managed to get 6.4 with two 640gb wd caviar blacks, in raid 0, short stroked to 60gb each; using a partition of 120gb, but over a few weeks the score gradually went down and eventually settled back at 5.9.


I had 3 single platter 320gb wdblue for over a year running in raid 0 that got 6.1, the entire time I had them running. The info about the 4 drives getting 6.3 is second had from a friend.

I currently have two of those same 320gb in raid 0 that get a 5.9, so maybe it was a fluke that you got a 6.4, idk.

Im just saying, 3 drives, and then 4 drives get 6.1 and 6.3 no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## tsm106

Windows just rated my trifire 7970s at 6.0 lol.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Windows just rated my trifire 7970s at 6.0 lol.


Should have gone team green, Brah.


----------



## vedaire

dang tsm it rated mine even at stock single card at 7.9 something not right there.


----------



## Schmuckley

Zosma powah! Not messing with the ide/ahci thing..too many headaches


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Should have gone team green, Brah.


They going up for sale lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> dang tsm it rated mine even at stock single card at 7.9 something not right there.


It's WEI, it's a mystery, what can you do?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire




----------



## grandmothra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesusboots*
> 
> I had 3 single platter 320gb wdblue for over a year running in raid 0 that got 6.1, the entire time I had them running. The info about the 4 drives getting 6.3 is second had from a friend.
> I currently have two of those same 320gb in raid 0 that get a 5.9, so maybe it was a fluke that you got a 6.4, idk.
> Im just saying, 3 drives, and then 4 drives get 6.1 and 6.3 no matter which way you look at it.


The 6.4 was due to the lower access times provided by short stroking (obviously in conjunction with the higher throughput of RAID0), it was a fresh OS install and I ran WEI a number of times over that period whilst installing programs and tweaking the OS for audio work. As the score gradually decreased over time (as initially indicated) it clearly wasn't a fluke... due to the fact the results were repeatable; being influenced by external factors, and not a one off. The problem is mechanical hard drives really struggle with 4k reads/writes.


----------



## Eydgeu454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*


Must be nice.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boSShogg1978*
> 
> Must be nice.


For me, it is small vindication for money well spent.


----------



## HiLuckyB

They need to up there scale


----------



## ShadowEW

Going to re-install Windows 7 again to the SSD tonight... Maybe I can bump the score a tiny bit by actually using AHCI...


----------



## Landon Heat

finally got my ssd


----------



## Spray22

I was really pissed I couldnt get there but after reading guys in the 5GHz range not getting there either I feel better about it...lol
I'm stuck in Socket 1366 hell...No where to go with out doing a complete rebuild..


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to re-install Windows 7 again to the SSD tonight... Maybe I can bump the score a tiny bit by actually using AHCI...


AHCI did the trick. ^_~


----------



## Spray22

Sweet! I have 2 ssd's in raid 0 on my intel controller and a 1TB storage drive also on the intel controller. The problem is I cant get my storage drive to work on AHCI only on IDE...Any ideas?


----------



## EVILNOK

Just found this thread today so figured I'd post mine:


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> They need to up there scale


Here is Windows 8 Consumer Preview... as requested...
i7 970 at 4ghz
OS was on Vertex 2 60GB SSD...
and 580 SLI with latest 295.73 Windows 8 64 bit drivers...


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Here is mine, but IDC it's windows index. Has no indication of real preformance imo


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spray22*
> 
> Sweet! I have 2 ssd's in raid 0 on my intel controller and a 1TB storage drive also on the intel controller. The problem is I cant get my storage drive to work on AHCI only on IDE...Any ideas?


this guide might have an answer or pm sean.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

anyways . . .


----------



## Spray22

Thanks buddy!


----------



## XCII




----------



## wireeater

I had a 7.9 on my last one before I redid the machine last night.

The weird thing is this time I got a 7.7 for video... I have 2 7950's in crossfire. The test prior to the rebuild I got a 7.9 with a single GPU. Any idea why it would score low? I didn't try again last night but this was after I had all the news drivers and everything installed.

Windows 7 Enterprise.


----------



## RatDog

I have my 2700k OC'ed to 5.2Ghz and stil get 7.8. Love to know how to get a 7.9 on CPU.

Rest of my new rig is:

Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD
16GB Corsair Vengeance DRAM @ 1866Mhz
EVGA GTX 570 Classified @ 990 Mhz clock


----------



## Nemesis158

Scores for my Main rig:
7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.6


----------



## Epsi

7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.7


----------



## [email protected]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I notice my processor is low scored. I wonder why? I overclocked it only to 2.89ghz so how can it be a low score? Should i overclock this? I'm a little still sketchy overclocking a i5 bios around these parts cuz i just don't like high temps.


----------



## andrews2547

My moms new Asus laptop







(I can't get a screenshot though she won't let me go on it







)

CPU: 6.5
RAM: 7.2
Graphics: 5.7
Gaming graphics: 5.1
Primary HDD: 5.9


----------



## NinjaDuck

Sig Rig:

Processor: 7.3
Memory: 7.5
Graphics: 7.6
Gaming Graphics: 7.6
Primary Hard Disk: 5.9

Quite surprised by the CPU score considering its a £100 APU that doesn't even have L3 cache. Then again WEI isn't exactly brilliant.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Sig Rig:
> Processor: 7.3
> Memory: 7.5
> Graphics: 7.6
> Gaming Graphics: 7.6
> Primary Hard Disk: 5.9
> Quite surprised by the CPU score considering its a £100 APU that doesn't even have L3 cache. Then again WEI isn't exactly brilliant.


Well I think WEI bases the RAM score on how many GB you have


----------



## We Gone

New SSD, CPU @ 4.5

Processor: 7.8
Memory: 7.8
Graphics: 7.9
Gaming Graphics: 7.9
Primary Hard Disk: 7.9


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatDog*
> 
> I have my 2700k OC'ed to 5.2Ghz and stil get 7.8. Love to know how to get a 7.9 on CPU.


8 physical cores


----------



## Dt_Freak1

Heres my "budget" amd system.
my phenom 2 x6 is overclocked to 3.7ghz right now till I figure out the ins and outs of my new gigabyte board.


----------



## sniperpowa

Processor: 7.8
Memory: 7.9
Graphics: 7.9
Gaming Graphics: 7.9
Primary Hard Disk: 7.7

On windows 8 I get
Processor: 8.4
Memory: 9.8
Graphics: 8.0
Gaming Graphics: 8.0
Primary Hard Disk: 5.9 <--with an old barracuda I had 7 on my ssd.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Processor: 7.8
> Memory: 7.9
> Graphics: 7.9
> Gaming Graphics: 7.9
> Primary Hard Disk: 7.7
> *On windows 8 I get
> Processor: 8.4
> Memory: 9.8
> Graphics: 8.0
> Gaming Graphics: 8.0
> Primary Hard Disk: 5.9* <--with an old barracuda I had 7 on my ssd.


They changed the numbers again







WEI is the worst benchmarking tool in the world.


----------



## Asininity

Vera's scores.


----------



## Spray22

Windows 8?


----------



## Asininity

In the coming weekend I'll get it to 7.9







. Even though that doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They changed the numbers again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEI is the worst benchmarking tool in the world.


Yep they go to 9.9. dont realy like the layout so i got rid of windows 8 and put it on my Amd rig.


----------



## `Kyle




----------



## von rottes

I don't think thats to bad considering the RAM is just cheap Kingston Hyperx blu 1333


----------



## vinton13




----------



## PR-Imagery

Windows in VMFusion on OSx


----------



## audioxbliss

Apparently a pair of 6970s in Crossfire is only sufficient for a 6.0? Silly Microsoft...


----------



## chinklop




----------



## Spray22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> 
> Apparently a pair of 6970s in Crossfire is only sufficient for a 6.0? Silly Microsoft...


Something is not right there, I had a 5770hd series single card and it was over 7. Might want to make sure your crossfire is running right and that both cards are working. You should be well over seven wit that set up.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spray22*
> 
> Something is not right there, I had a 5770hd series single card and it was over 7. Might want to make sure your crossfire is running right and that both cards are working. You should be well over seven wit that set up.


WEI doesnt do well with crossfired cards. When i had dual 5870s it should have scored 7.9 but it didnt.


----------



## Knight2000

Here is mine :


----------



## Spray22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> WEI doesnt do well with crossfired cards. When i had dual 5870s it should have scored 7.9 but it didnt.


I wonder why? I have sli gtx560's and score a 7.9.. Strange..


----------



## Ankit07




----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> WEI doesnt do well with crossfired cards. When i had dual 5870s it should have scored 7.9 but it didnt.


Truth. I turned off Crossfire and got 7.9s. I'm now 7.8-7.9-7.9-7.9-6.8, so I think it's time to get another SATA 3 SSD and see if I can't get that HDD score over 7... or switch my Force 3 to boot and my Kingston to games...


----------



## Spray22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> Truth. I turned off Crossfire and got 7.9s. I'm now 7.8-7.9-7.9-7.9-6.8, so I think it's time to get another SATA 3 SSD and see if I can't get that HDD score over 7... or switch my Force 3 to boot and my Kingston to games...[/quote
> 
> Yup... As soon as I went raid 0 with a couple samsung sata3 ssd's I went right to 7.9..


----------



## Nemesis158

My Sata II Patriot Inferno scores 7.7


----------



## Spray22

Sweet!


----------



## JMCB

What a joke. Even a $1000 processor overclocked can't get a 7.9 on WEI!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> 
> What a joke. Even a $1000 processor overclocked can't get a 7.9 on WEI!


I feel ya dude!


----------



## veblen

Hmm, are your 3960Xs overclocked?

Here's my 3930K at 5GHz:


----------



## shrooms

I have an i7 2600k overclocked at 4.5 Ghz :


----------



## WhitePrQjser

I don't know what the Hell is going on here... My Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3 Gb. scoring 6.6. I had 2x GTX 460s scoring 7.9 before.

Doesn anyone of you know about this? I have the latest drivers...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You should definitely be getting a 7.9 but whatever, WEI sucks. If you notice no problems in games and other benches I'd just chalk it up to crappy WEI...


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You should definitely be getting a 7.9 but whatever, WEI sucks. If you notice no problems in games and other benches I'd just chalk it up to crappy WEI...


I know WEI sucks... But it annoys me, you know? I just finished the Diablo III beta right now, and had no issues besides the obvious server lagg from time to time. I just installed Turok yesterday, and wanted to try it, but it gave me a little stuttering, and some pixel errors some places, so I quickly dropped it. But I think that's because of a badly ported game.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh I know, it'd bug me too. I'm just saying that there may be nothing you can do about it short of a fresh install...


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh I know, it'd bug me too. I'm just saying that there may be nothing you can do about it short of a fresh install...


Hmm... It seems that on my 7950, Saints Row The Third runs worse than it did on my GTX 460s. This totally bums me out...

I tried uninstalling the drivers, boot up in Safe Mode, used Driver Sweeper to get rid of all nVidia and AMD related files.

I booted into Normal Mode, installed driver CCC 11.12 - still 6.6

Uninstalled, booted into Safe Mode, swept the drivers.

Booted into Normal Mode, installed CCC 12.4 Beta - wouldn't let me open CCC.

Uninstalled, booted into Safe Mode, swept drivers.

Booted into Normal Mode, installed CCC 12.3 + CAP1 - still 6.6

I seriously have no idea anymore...


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## moonmanas




----------



## SINISTER

heres mine


----------



## mxreinke537

Well here is mine from my first ever build, just finished the other day.


----------



## Manticorp

Stock dell XPS8100 with SSD installed, new GPU, new PSU, new fans and coolers and 16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM.

Am planning on making a new sys using these base components, new Mobo, new GPU new PSU. Also upgrading to 16gb mem tomorrow (Y)


----------



## homestyle

what speed does an i3570k hit 7.8 in score?


----------



## moonmanas




----------



## ra_27

Well here my main system score happy with it for now


----------



## Kongslien

The only score i get which is somewhat ok.


----------



## adridu59

7.9
7.5
7.9
7.9
5.9

Sig rig without SSD.


----------



## THX-1138

Overclocked FX8120 @ 4Ghz.
ASRock 970 Extreme 4 (I know 4+1 Phase silly me







should have read the article about MOSFET and VRM prior 2 buying MoBo...)
ASUS Nvidia ENGTX550Ti (Not overclocked)
8 GB Corsair Vengeance @1600 MHZ
No SSD

Looks like this and im happy with it (Wanted to upgrade to SLI, SSD and Liquid CPU cooling but then i found out those thing's cost money







)


----------



## squall325

7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.6


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I can live with it


----------



## Makyl

No SSD.


----------



## 3930K

While doing this I found out that my 670 has coil whine.











I also don't undestand how a 4.7GHz 3930K is 7.8.


----------



## rafety58




----------



## TheLawIX

7.8
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.9


----------



## JrFreak

I figured I'd score a little better...

7.7
7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9

Win7PerfScore.jpg 41k .jpg file


----------



## willux

i7-3770K @ 4.85GHz
32GB CL9 1600MHz DDR3
GTX690 + GTX 670 PhysX
P8Z77-V Premium

Still not 7.9









7,8
7,8
7,9
7,9
7,9

xxxxx

Component Details Subscore Base score
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz 7,8 7,8
Determined by lowest subscore

Memory (RAM) 32,0 GB 7,8
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 7,9
Gaming graphics 3967 MB Total available graphics memory 7,9
Primary hard disk 148GB Free (335GB Total) 7,9
Windows 7 Ultimate

System

Manufacturer System manufacturer
Model System Product Name
Total amount of system memory 32,0 GB RAM
System type 64-bit operating system
Number of processor cores 4

Storage

Total size of hard disk(s) 4530 GB
Disk partition (C 148 GB Free (335 GB Total)
Disk partition (D 30 GB Free (30 GB Total)
Media drive (E CD/DVD
Media drive (F CD/DVD
Disk partition (G 1556 GB Free (1863 GB Total)
Disk partition (I 1863 GB Free (1863 GB Total)
Disk partition (J 439 GB Free (439 GB Total)

Graphics

Display adapter type NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690
Total available graphics memory 4095 MB
Dedicated graphics memory 2048 MB
Dedicated system memory 0 MB
Shared system memory 2047 MB
Display adapter driver version 8.17.13.142
Primary monitor resolution 1920x1080
DirectX version DirectX 10

Network

Network Adapter Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
Network Adapter Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection
Network Adapter Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Network Adapter Broadcom 802.11n -verkkosovitin
Network Adapter Broadcom Virtual Wireless Adapter
Network Adapter Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter


----------



## Gripen90

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l131/Gripen90/w7score.jpg

Score for the rig in the sig









Average 7,7. ... and it's the Core i7 3820 which is keeping it away from a clean 7.9.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Here is my sig rig...almost there


----------



## PCSarge

heres mine, thats with stock clock CF 6850s and an SSD as boot drive, im sure the storage HDD dragged it to 7.6, an overclock on gfx would easily kick me 7.9.


----------



## geazy

Sig Rig

7.7
7.9
7.9
7.9
7.9


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geazy*
> 
> Sig Rig
> 7.7
> 7.9
> 7.9
> 7.9
> 7.9


weird my bulldozer at 4.4 pulls a 7.8


----------



## Fallout323f

that one 7.8 is pulling my leg.


----------



## geazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> weird my bulldozer at 4.4 pulls a 7.8


Yeah i don't get how my cpu can be at 4.7 but so are both my i7's at work and they are overclocked to 4.6 and 4.7 with ht.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geazy*
> 
> Yeah i don't get how my cpu can be at 4.7 but so are both my i7's at work and they are overclocked to 4.6 and 4.7 with ht.


8 core bulldozer v 4 core hyper threaded, unfortunately for amd it doesnt translate into a real world gain


----------



## labnjab

it was a 5.9 until we added the ssd


----------



## retroguy1987

first build in 10 years
pretty good, still might be able to stretch more out of it, its only overclocked to 3.9 on the cpu. ram and gpu can go up



i7 3770k @ 3.9
16gb ram @1600
asus p8z77-m
powercolour hd6870 eyefinity 6 2gb

6 monitors running 1920x1080


----------



## dublinos

My score



i5 3570K @ 4.4
12Gb ram @ 1600
Asus Sabertooth z77
GTX460 SLI
SSD OCZ Vertex 3 120Gb
Air Cooling with Phanteks PH-TC14PE (Pretty good but expensive for Air Cooling)


----------



## moonmanas

Pildriver will maybe hit 7.9 !


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

7.8


----------



## t0adphr0g

SigRig

7.7
7.7
7.7
7.7
7.8


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Well what the heck man, my SSD is rated for 350mbps and yet I get a 5.9??


----------



## Schmuckley

Looks like the RAM is the best thing :







:


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I got a 7.7


----------



## bruflot

nvm


----------



## broken pixel

Windows Performance mark is a scam to get you to upgrade you hardware so you can say you score 7.9s across the board, lol! I had my 3770k almost five GHz and still got 7.8. My new 3930k scored 7.8 at 4.8GHz, everything else scores 7.9. I'm wonder what CPUs score a 7.9?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Windows Performance mark is a scam to get you to upgrade you hardware so you can say you score 7.9s across the board, lol! I had my 3770k almost five GHz and still got 7.8. My new 3930k scored 7.8 at 4.8GHz, everything else scores 7.9. I'm wonder what CPUs score a 7.9?


Your 3930K at 6 to 7 GHz


----------



## broken pixel

Seems a like a hard freq to obtain on a water loop. Plus the max volts on H20 is 1.55v, 1.55v+ Dice. Someone did a 7GHz on liquid nitrogen. [=http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/gigabyte-lays-claim-to-overclocking-world-records-2012-05-31/][/] I'm sure they didn't even bother with the win7 bench, lol.


----------



## KyadCK

7.5
7.8
7.9
7.9
7.9

Come on Piledriver, get here already so I can upgrade!


----------



## Tomtech

Not bad considering that the performance based items only cost about $800US.










I started with a basic 5 year old Walmart E-machine and took $600 in winnings from a casino to make a decent machine out of it with 7.3-7.6 on Windows' scale for processor and memory.









During the year that followed I added some tools like the wireless keyboard, mouse, and headphones because wired peripherals don't last with my "easy chair" setup.

I had to upgraded the 350 Watt power supply sine it was spiking and causing boot failures. The 6 year old legacy monitor started having problems and the cheapest monitor which fit my need was actually a television. It works great even though It isn't controlled by the OS and needs to be manually turned off.









My upgrade plan for this year was to get a new video card this fall but I was able to get it a few months ahead of schedule. I was also able to get the SSD Drive, which was on next years plan, this month since I had a small contract job come.


----------



## superericla

8.5
8.5
8.2
8.2
5.9
(Windows 8 Preview with HDD)


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> 8.5
> 8.5
> 8.2
> 8.2
> 5.9
> (Windows 8 Preview with HDD)


Quite off topic, don't you think, considering this is a Windows *7* score thread?


----------



## Scorpion49

I like my windows score.... GTX 670 SLI is not nearly enough to run the desktop (I guess this happened because I turned off aero?)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I like my windows score.... GTX 670 SLI is not nearly enough to run the desktop (I guess this happened because I turned off aero?)


Best...picture...ever...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Best...picture...ever...


Yeah, when I had a single 670 and aero on it was a 7.9 for both... I looked at this after I re-ran it and couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Sig rig.

Processor 7.7
Ram 7.7
Graphics 7.8
Gaming graphics 7.8
Hard drive 7.9

Specs

I7 3820 @ stock
8GB 1600Mhz
GTX 560 ti overclocked
OCZ Agility 3 60gb


----------



## jonivtec

cpu 7.8
memory 7.8
graphic 7.9
gaming graphic 7.9
hd 5.4

I will update to an ssd soon...my hd bottlenecking my pc


----------



## Djmatrix32

This is my Asus g-73JH no BB laptop.


----------



## Adrenaline

Overclocked my Gpu so the score rose by 0.1 Point









AMD FX 4100 @ Stock
Crucial Ballistix Tactaical Tracers 2x2Gb 1600Mhz CL8
MSI Radeon 6770 @ 900/1125

Really Need a ssd Hopefully chistmas will bring that.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Re-ran the assessment. Some scores changed for whatever reason.

Here it is now.


----------



## Draegaer

My windows score on my Asus G74SX.

Any suggestions on how to bump up my video card score?


----------



## Draegaer

Windows score on sig rig.


----------



## Zeus

Here's mine for the system in my sig


----------



## Danman1280

Here's mine.


----------



## venomblade

Not sure why my RAM shot up to 7.9 after I added my SSD, but here's mine


----------



## krappo

Processor 7.6
Ram 7.6
Graphics 7.9
Gaming graphics 7.9
Hard drive 7.9








:thumb:


----------



## General123

Sig rig


----------



## crmorris89

Processor: 7.6
Memory: 7.8
Graphics: 7.9
Gaming Graphics: 7.9
Hard Drive: 7.9


----------



## Scorpion49

16C/32T at 2.8ghz is not enough for a 7.9 apparently, even after I had to use a hotfix to allow it to read more than 16MB of cache.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 16C/32T at 2.8ghz is not enough for a 7.9 apparently, even after I had to use a hotfix to allow it to read more than 16MB of cache.


Kinda surprising, I would have thought that would do it. Only 7.9 cpu score I've gotten was a 990x 6c/12t at 5.7Ghz. Haven't tried with OCed 3770k, 2600k wouldn't get 7.9 either at 5.7Ghz or so.


----------



## 9Thermal9

Overclocked CPU ruined a perfect score. That just isn't right.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9Thermal9*
> 
> 
> Overclocked CPU ruined a perfect score. That just isn't right.


I'll have to try the 3770k tonight, not prepped for DICE or ln2 so will be limited to 5.5 or 5.6Ghz, I'll see what that can do.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kinda surprising, I would have thought that would do it. Only 7.9 cpu score I've gotten was a 990x 6c/12t at 5.7Ghz. Haven't tried with OCed 3770k, 2600k wouldn't get 7.9 either at 5.7Ghz or so.


From what I've seen its something like 12 threads at extremely high clocks that will push it over to 7.9, apparently the E5-2687W's can get it at their much higher stock clocks than my 2650's.


----------



## Maker

cpu is a i7 950 OC'd

and on my other rig with 3930k 2011 socket the cpu only get 7,8 stock =/ have to do some OC i gess ^-^ will post one from that rig when i have started OC


----------



## FtW 420

Tried out the 3770k last night, at 5.6Ghz it still only gets 7.8 cpu score.


----------



## sage101

My sig rig


----------



## ViperJPB

Still building my new workstation for Motion Graphics and Color Grading and will post a screen shot of the Performance score once I'm complete in the next week or two. But I'm glad to hear, and perplexed to discover that 7.9 is the top score. Random choice of scale.

My rig is a dual Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 16 Cores, 32 threads at 3.1Ghz to 3.8Ghz Turbo. After the hot fix to allow the test to finish due to the 20MB of L3 cache I'm scoring 7.9. I thought something was wrong...but I'm glad to hear not. Still perplexed by 7.9 being top. Guess it gives them breathing room for future, faster processors.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperJPB*
> 
> My rig is a dual Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 16 Cores, 32 threads at 3.1Ghz to 3.8Ghz Turbo. After the hot fix to allow the test to finish due to the 20MB of L3 cache I'm scoring 7.9. I thought something was wrong...but I'm glad to hear not. Still perplexed by 7.9 being top. Guess it gives them breathing room for future, faster processors.


Try Windows 8 it goes up to 9.9.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Try Windows 8 it goes up to 9.9.


They should have made it go to 11


----------



## spiderloser

mr rig score (atm)


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## johnvosh

Here's my score for my laptop. Alienware M17xR3.


----------



## Majorhi




----------



## johnvosh

This one's for my current desktop system


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Here is mine


----------



## NateST

WEI is annoying sometimes I don't think it likes CFX as it gives me a whopping 6.0 in graphics score, when I have one it's 7.9 OFC.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> WEI is annoying sometimes I don't think it likes CFX as it gives me a whopping 6.0 in graphics score, when I have one it's 7.9 OFC.


I had no issues running it with CF. It gave me 7.8


----------



## Janac

why RAM only 5.9???


----------



## Dt_Freak1

an i5 is only good for 7.1? lol my intel core2 quad powered server gets 7.1 for processor and ram performance with the processor at stock 2.4ghz!


----------



## Janac

yeahh

where is the problem?


----------



## WukaChop

Here's mine...



It's not fast but I still think that's a good WEI score for a PC that's getting on for 5 years old.


----------



## WarMunkey

i think mine did all right.. what you guys think?
Nothing fancy but it works pretty good by me : )


----------



## $ilent

Best I could manage


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> Best I could manage


Best about anybody can manage.

I've never seen anybody crack that 7.9 processor nut.


----------



## zer0d3gree

Heres mine


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Best about anybody can manage.
> I've never seen anybody crack that 7.9 processor nut.


Just found a clean 7.9 sweep here - http://www.overclock.net/t/596533/windows-7-performance-score-thread/1500_100#post_14198272


----------



## FtW 420

I've done it as well, just takes a very well OCed 6 core/12 thread.


----------



## N0BOX

Here's some fantastic WEI facts:

ALL physical disks are artificially limited to 5.9 UNLESS they are connected to a hardware RAID controller
If you have a fast motherboard-based RAID array, it is still 5.9 max
If you trick windows into thinking that it is a hardware array, you can score higher than 5.9!
This is a screenshot of my desktop's (Synapse in the Systems area of my signature) Windows 7 WEI scores:


Notice the nice, low 5.9s for my RAID10 array?

Here is a screenshot from my Windows 7 virtual machine, running in VMWare Workstation 8 on the computer above:


As you can see, my RAID array now scores a 7.2... INSIDE A VIRTUAL MACHINE... which has a virtual hard drive that lives inside a file on the host computer's RAID array!! That is as high as some SSDs score! Why does Microsoft insist on screwing me out of a decent score? I hate them so much!!









It just turns out that a virtual machine pretends like its hard drive is an LSI SAS controller, so Windows actually scores it based on transfer speed and seek times without limiting it to 5.9.

I'm going to add some extra CPU and RAM to this VM and see if I can get a higher score, but my array is currently degraded because another one of my Seagate Barracudas failed a S.M.A.R.T. test so I might not be able to pull a good hard drive score until I get a new drive.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's mine, I forgot to set my ram to 2400Mhz.


----------



## Xerosnake90

With no overclock.


----------



## adizz




----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0BOX*
> 
> Here's some fantastic WEI facts:
> 
> ALL physical disks are artificially limited to 5.9 UNLESS they are connected to a hardware RAID controller
> If you have a fast motherboard-based RAID array, it is still 5.9 max
> If you trick windows into thinking that it is a hardware array, you can score higher than 5.9!
> This is a screenshot of my desktop's (Synapse in the Systems area of my signature) Windows 7 WEI scores:
> 
> Notice the nice, low 5.9s for my RAID10 array?
> Here is a screenshot from my Windows 7 virtual machine, running in VMWare Workstation 8 on the computer above:
> 
> As you can see, my RAID array now scores a 7.2... INSIDE A VIRTUAL MACHINE... which has a virtual hard drive that lives inside a file on the host computer's RAID array!! That is as high as some SSDs score! Why does Microsoft insist on screwing me out of a decent score? I hate them so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just turns out that a virtual machine pretends like its hard drive is an LSI SAS controller, so Windows actually scores it based on transfer speed and seek times without limiting it to 5.9.
> I'm going to add some extra CPU and RAM to this VM and see if I can get a higher score, but my array is currently degraded because another one of my Seagate Barracudas failed a S.M.A.R.T. test so I might not be able to pull a good hard drive score until I get a new drive.


I score 7.9 with fake RAID 0, I score 7.9 when using a OCZ 240GB Revo3 PCIe drive.


----------



## N0BOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> I score 7.9 with fake RAID 0, I score 7.9 when using a OCZ 240GB Revo3 PCIe drive.


RAID10 has the read speed of RAID0 or better, depending on the implementation and number of drives. RAID10 writes to disk slower than RAID0, though, so it makes sense that RAID0 would score higher than RAID10. If anything should score a perfect 7.9 for drive speed, it's the RevoDrive SSDs.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've done it as well, just takes a very well OCed 6 core/12 thread.


How well? I did a 5.1GHz oc just to test and still got 7.8 (temps were high 70's just re-running the assestment!!!)


EDIT: 5.2 maybe 5.3 is max for me on this test but must fiddle some more in BIOS, Pls tell me its in that range to get a 7.9


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't tried on 3930k, I did it at 5.6 or 5.7Ghz with a 990x. Mr.tooshort has a 7.9 above with a 3960x at 5.1Ghz, shouldn't take too much more to make up for the cache difference.


----------



## Art Vanelay

God, I need an SSD.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't tried on 3930k, I did it at 5.6 or 5.7Ghz with a 990x. Mr.tooshort has a 7.9 above with a 3960x at 5.1Ghz, shouldn't take too much more to make up for the cache difference.


Thank you, you 've revived a dying hope to get 7.9, I thought I would get that score at stock speeds when I got my cpu. But even oc'ed north of 5G, still the same.
I'm gonna try it out tonight & report back...Thank you again (I can't find the +rep on your quote, Mods don't get rep?)

P.S.: I know Its childish but I just couldn't get over it...I almost returned my 3930 to get a 3960 just for this test,
thank god I checked ocn right before leaving to the shop and realized both have the same score








No offense meant to the 3960 owners, I just game mostly and I'm very satisfied with my pick.


----------



## N0BOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Thank you, you 've revived a dying hope to get 7.9, I thought I would get that score at stock speeds when I got my cpu. But even oc'ed north of 5G, still the same.
> I'm gonna try it out tonight & report back...Thank you again (I can't find the +rep on your quote, Mods don't get rep?)
> P.S.: I know Its childish but I just couldn't get over it...I almost returned my 3930 to get a 3960 just for this test,
> thank god I checked ocn right before leaving to the shop and realized both have the same score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense meant to the 3960 owners, I just game mostly and I'm very satisfied with my pick.


My guess is that the reason the 3930K and 3960X get 7.8 at stock is because it is possible to build a quad Xeon machine, or a dual LGA 2011 Xeon machine, and they deserve to get the 7.9 at stock speeds. You just have to find a way to trick Windows 7 into thinking your CPU is actually 2 of itself.


----------



## broken pixel

Microsquish should average the scores instead of using the lowest score to determine the entire benchmark. :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Microsquish should average the scores instead of using the lowest score to determine the entire benchmark. :/


The lowest score is supposed to be a bottleneck, though.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Mr.tooshort has a 7.9 above with a 3960x at 5.1Ghz, shouldn't take too much more to make up for the cache difference.


Run a 3960X at 5.1Ghz to get 7.9, or a 3770K at 4.6Ghz to get a 7.8, something's whack. Microsoft is sure making you earn that last tenth.


----------



## WukaChop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The lowest score is supposed to be a bottleneck, though.


It never worked like that for me though, because my WEI comes up 5.7 with the CPU being the bottleneck, but in games, even RTS games, it's always my GPU, which scored highest @ 7.1 bottlenecking the rest of the rig.


----------



## OkanG

7,7
7,8
7,9
7,9
7,9

OH MY GOD! Better upgrade to an extreme CPU and extreme cooling solution. Better get myself 4x8GB of 2133 RAM too!


----------



## kzone75

Pentium D 945, msi G41M-P28, 8GB of RAM, 2 x 500GB HDDs, onboard graphics..

5.1; 5.3; 4.3; 3.5; 5.9

Sig rig

7.8; 7.9; 7.9; 7.9; 7.8 (Primary HDD score used to be 7.9, but it went down when I installed the second SSD)

HP Mini 110-3700SO running Windows 8; Atom N455, 1GB RAM, 60GB Kingston SSD

2.6; 4.5; 3.2; 3.0; 6.4


----------



## Ownage96




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Run a 3960X at 5.1Ghz to get 7.9, or a 3770K at 4.6Ghz to get a 7.8, something's whack. Microsoft is sure making you earn that last tenth.


I tried with a 3770k for a while, it keeps giving a 7.8 cpu score right through 5.6Ghz. I'd have to try with the liquid nitrogen & go further to see if it can cough up a 7.9.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Bleh, just not worth it to me. It likes the rest of my rig, so I'll live with it.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Before OC



After OC



Can't complain about that!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Run a 3960X at 5.1Ghz to get 7.9, or a 3770K at 4.6Ghz to get a 7.8, something's whack. Microsoft is sure making you earn that last tenth.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with a 3770k for a while, it keeps giving a 7.8 cpu score right through 5.6Ghz. I'd have to try with the liquid nitrogen & go further to see if it can cough up a 7.9.
Click to expand...

5.1Gigglehurtz on a sixcore for 7.9? Jeez/


----------



## USFORCES

My system score


----------



## Wozzie87

I would like to see what I can do to better overclock my ram, but the problem is I really do not know what I am doing. Does anyone have any links they could pass along that are good for newbies to overclocking? They do not have to be ram specific, any information on how to build a more stable overclock would be greatly appreciated. For the time being I am going to start searching this site and see what I can dig up on my own.

In case my system effects what links I should look into I have an Intel i7 3770k on an Asus Sabertooth z77, the rest of my info is listed in my profile.

Thanks,
Woz


----------



## TahoeDust




----------



## NateFosterSr

I5 3570 at 4.4Ghz Air / 6950 Flashed Air/ 1866Mhz Ram 8GB / 256GB Crucial M4 /


----------



## Majorhi

Win 7 x64



Win 8 x64 Preview in VMWare


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## gallaxy

My Laptop Asus X53E


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I tried with a 3770k for a while, it keeps giving a 7.8 cpu score right through 5.6Ghz. I'd have to try with the liquid nitrogen & go further to see if it can cough up a 7.9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 5.1Gigglehurtz on a sixcore for 7.9? Jeez/


Take a look at this

W7 vs W8 scores





7.9 on W8 with a $90 CPU


----------



## sage101

[quote name="Redwoodz" 7.9 on W8 with a $90 CPU







[/quote]

Nice scores on W8 i managed 7.7 on W7



*Note scores was done as an X6 1600T @ 4.0ghz


----------



## Mr357

*Sigh* Windows 7 does not utilize multiple GPU's


----------



## ketxxx

As photobucket refuses to work with waterfox for some reason I can't give a screenshot just numbers. 7.7, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 5.9. HDD score is low just because Windows hates on anyone that doesn't have a SSD.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 
> *Sigh* Windows 7 does not utilize multiple GPU's


Since you got water cooling, why don't you try unlocking an overclocking your cpu so that you could fully utilize your crossfire setup.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Since you got water cooling, why don't you try unlocking an overclocking your cpu so that you could fully utilize your crossfire setup.


I always have it overclocked, what configuration my PC was set to at the time I ran that test I don't know, but I usually just have my CPU at 3.6GHz and everything else at stock. I'll put it at 4.2GHz CPU, 3GHz CPU/NB, 1667MHz RAM, and 900MHz GPU and see how much it changes.


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## Arkaridge

In Windows 7, scored 7.8 for processor. Windows 8, scored a solid 8.0. compared various overclocks and it seems windows 8 consistently produces a higher score (typically 0.2 higher). Dunno if that translates to better real world performance on the OS though.


----------



## USFORCES

Mine went up a little.


----------



## egerds

I just got an upgrade to my p3 1.2




































a powerful dual core atom HP mini

score1.png 110k .png file


score2.png 104k .png file
 netbook
not sure how much long my friend will let me borrow his GTX 560 Q6600 not that I got an upgrade :0

so now I can trade tf2 item on the mobile device >







:thumb:


----------



## Levon1983

Hi,

i only have windows 7 score.


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## kx11

so here's mine



bull**** right ?


----------



## Raffigusta

hmm my system:
AMD Phenom II x6 1090 T @ 3.20 Ghz
8 GB DDR3
Sapphire HD 7950
125GB Samsung SSD

why do I have 7.5 with a SSD ?


----------



## meckert15834




----------



## Madspec

CPU: I7 2600K @ 4.4
GPU: GTX 670 Direct CUII
RAM: Corsair 16 Gb
SSD: Corsair Force GT 240Gb


----------



## Janac




----------



## mahiv87




----------



## 77Gerry84

From what I understand this rating do not mean a lot, but these scores make me pretty happy, considering my low budget.


----------



## EvilJoker

Here is mine. Im still playing with the tweeks


----------



## nyk20z3

From my sig rig -


----------



## rdr09

from my Cheap Grade . . .


----------



## feithen

7.8
7.9
7.4
7.4
7.8


----------



## nelson007




----------



## Owned

I guess i need an ssd after all


----------



## Thingamajig

Pretty surprised my CPU and RAM isn't giving me a lower score. Considering how dated UMBRA now is (Sig rig)


----------



## muffet

Here's mine,

My sad locked i7 is still overclocked to 4.1Ghz


----------



## PCModderMike

Windows 7 VM on my iMac at work.


----------



## malmental




----------



## JulioCesarSF




----------



## trivium nate




----------



## labnjab

I posted in July with a 7.7 but have since made some upgrades and now have a 7.8


----------



## bokchoi

A10-5800K oc'd.....I think I got some good numbers...harddrive is sata 3.0 and is holding me back....for now...


----------



## Dt_Freak1

I made a few changes to my evil angel. the parts are in the signature and please note, i have NOT overclocked at all on my new chip. bahahaha


----------



## BradleyS

My CPU is actually overclocked to 4.5 Ghz on water but it doesn't show it.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Azumi123

Never seen anybody with a 7.9 on CPU.


----------



## xStark

i just upgraded to a 660, 8gb 1866mhz and vertex 4 ssd, i hope i can get a procie soon


----------



## jellybeans69

, cpu @ 4.2 here.


----------



## Canis-X

Mine...CPU at 4.8GHz, GPU's at stock.


----------



## GRABibus




----------



## Fizzle22

CPU at 4GHz


----------



## iPodge

WEI Snipping tool.PNG 30k .PNG file


All @ stock!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPodge*
> 
> WEI Snipping tool.PNG 30k .PNG file
> 
> 
> All @ stock!


Can you please edit your post so that the image is attached as an image file rather than an attachment that must be downloaded to view it?


----------



## Greyfox86AU

pretty happy with this


----------



## Fizzle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greyfox86AU*
> 
> 
> 
> pretty happy with this


I would be too!


----------



## Carlitos714

windows 8 pro

sli gtx 480??? yeah no considering SLI


----------



## johndamon

Sort of fraudulent in my opinion. I mean, a 4.8GHz CPU is only 7.8? Really?


----------



## johndamon




----------



## johndamon

Sorry bout that first post, still familiarizing myself with the upload procedure. And just realized that Windows 7 isn''t actually noticing that my CPU is OCed to 4.8 grrrr......


----------



## Canis-X

I don't think that I've seen a 7.9 for any CPU at any OC on Win7 yet. I know that at 5.25GHz, I still only score a 7.8.


----------



## stahlhart

Don't you have to be hex core or better for 7.9?


----------



## Canis-X

I have a 3930K....and even with HT enabled at 5.25GHz I still only score a 7.8.


----------



## stahlhart

Holy crap, I missed that.







Well, then, what _does_ one need (besides a few seconds in Regedit)?


----------



## Canis-X

LOL, no worries. I have not the foggiest of ideas. Maybe MS fixed it so that the elusive 7.9 CPU score would be unattainable.


----------



## johndamon

Thanks gents! Probably would have obsessed over this for untold hours, trying to figure out what needed to be tweaked to get that 7.9. You have saved me much frustration lol! Appreciated!

John


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

7.9 is impossible lol


----------



## Sleeper_System

My "NEW" (02-20-2013) system, everything at stock speeds.. not bad!?
Later, Phil B.


----------



## rdr09

my Cheap Grade


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## Disturbed117

Sabertooth! Rig

CPU at 3.7ghz, everything else at stock.


----------



## Frowzy




----------



## lordhinton

all stock








specs in sig


----------



## *ka24e*

My sig rig.


----------



## RedModRed

Here are my readings.

CPU is a i7-960 @ 3.2Ghz, showing a bit weak.

GPU is a new GTX690, clearly plenty for most games.

Disk is STILL at 5.9 using a WD Veloci Raptor 500GB 10000RPM drive. (got the Same rating off a WD Blue 7200 RPM drive....)


----------



## Chunin

I wonder if you can ever get more than 5.9 with a 7200 RPM drive.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7172/epen.png



7.8


----------



## nyxen

Does anyone hit 7.9? O.O;


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxen*
> 
> Does anyone hit 7.9? O.O;


i7 3770k 5.0Ghz can't hit 7.9. I don't know, maybe only i7 3960x.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> i7 3770k 5.0Ghz can't hit 7.9. I don't know, maybe only i7 3960x.


3770k at 5.5Ghz can't get 7.9, or 2600k at 5.8Ghz.
I've only done a 7.9 cpu with a 990x, although a good 3930k or 3960x/3970x should be able to do it.


----------



## 331764

Here's mine:


----------



## nyxen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 3770k at 5.5Ghz can't get 7.9, or 2600k at 5.8Ghz.
> I've only done a 7.9 cpu with a 990x, although a good 3930k or 3960x/3970x should be able to do it.


That's interesting. I assume it needs 6+ cores with a high clock speed?


----------



## Canis-X

I couldn't hit a 7.9 with my 3930k at 5.25GHz.


----------



## donyms

This is stock so far. I think I may be able to get the CPU to 7.9 but I have to get the cooling perfect first. Any Suggestions welcome.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I couldn't hit a 7.9 with my 3930k at 5.25GHz.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donyms*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is stock so far. I think I may be able to get the CPU to 7.9 but I have to get the cooling perfect first. Any Suggestions welcome.


Good luck!







What CPU do you have and what cooling option are you thinking of using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*


Thx


----------



## donyms

Good luck!







What CPU do you have and what cooling option are you thinking of using?

I have the AMD 8350 running 4 Ghz stock on a Asus 990FX R 2.0 . I am intending now to get the Corsair Hydro Series CW-9060009-WW H100i Extreme Liquid/Water CPU Cooler - 2 x 120mm Fans, Multi-socket Support, built-in Corsair Link


----------



## justme63

Capture.PNG 64k .PNG file


----------



## Sleeper_System

I did a fresh install a few days ago & got a little better score, I went from a 7.5 to 7.6 on the Processor, I'm not sure what changed.. but hey, I'll take it! lol
Later, Phil B.


----------



## stahlhart

As good as it's ever going to get.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> As good as it's ever going to get.


yep


----------



## Tweeky

me too


----------



## foreign03

Anyone got any ideas to help me. I have two ssd a Samsung 830 (128gb) which scores 7.9 in wei. Also a OCZ vertex 4 256 GB which scores 7.6 in wei. Now the OCZ is almost double in read and write times and in alternate benchmarks versus the Samsung 830. For some reason in WEI it performs lower i have upgraded firmware changed sata cables even checked all settings even a fresh install. The OCZ even boots quicker and runs programs slightly quicket but the wei score is still lower. I know its only a WEI score but it does bother me any suggestions as to why this would be the case? Thank you


----------



## Tweeky

Samsung 830 maybe one of the best drive available they normally score higher than other ssd's

the numbers given for a OCZ are under specific conditions which may not be the same as your conditions

for an example they may use a different motherboard and controller that is set specifically for there test


----------



## foreign03

Yeah possibly either way its only a wei score just would be nice to have a max score. The OS is installed on the ocz vert 4. I love the Sammie ssd in real world applications I don't notice a difference it's only in benchmarks that the ocz creeps ahead. Was thinking about buying samsung 840 pro and this would be a step ahead over the other x2 ssd. Samsung really do have fantastic products and they do everything with out using another company and re-branding like controllers and the like. I've always bought there monitors as I find the panels excellent and never had any issues.


----------



## bigredishott

I had win 8 at first couldn't stand it.
went back to windows 7


----------



## John Shepard

I should be getting a 7.9 on the cpu....
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/6q04.jpg/


----------



## bigredishott

I am thinking MS thought we would have many more cores by now or something. Everybody seems to get a 7.8. On windows 8 I scored an 8.3.


----------



## Tweeky

MS had to do something to make win 8 look better


----------



## NeoReaper

I do not understand how my PC is rated this high... '_'

I am using a custom theme so it looks a bit weird...


----------



## Durdle Class A

Not too bad for a laptop eh


----------



## prasadr

First rig - no OC yet. I think I can do better with the display card.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I got this with a stock 3.5 GHz FX6300.



Then I got this when I overclocked to 4.5 GHz.



(the RAM is only 1600 MHz and I have no idea how to overclock it, nor do I care since it's good enough)


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I got this with a stock 3.5 GHz FX6300.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got this when I overclocked to 4.5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> (the RAM is only 1600 MHz and I have no idea how to overclock it, nor do I care since it's good enough)


How has your FX 6300 got a lower rating then my 4170 when yours has 2+ cores!?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Two more cores and a generation ahead! Bulldozer is more than 50% better than piledriver? I don't know. I'll call it a glitch on your end.


----------



## foreign03

Maybe because Amd CPUs aren't really that different from one year to the next. Want an increase buy Intel then you will get around a 10% increase per year. Versus Amd a 10% increase every 5-6 years.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Maybe because Amd CPUs aren't really that different from one year to the next. Want an increase buy Intel then you will get around a 10% increase per year. Versus Amd a 10% increase every 5-6 years.


Cannot afford Intel, AMD are cost-effective CPU's that do me fine for anything.


----------



## fragamemnon

Apparently 7200rpm RAID 0 is just a bit above average.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Apparently 7200rpm RAID 0 is just a bit above average.


Talk about your Storage is dragging your PC down?


----------



## fragamemnon

Heheh not according to my needs, but according to the experience index.


----------



## Fatman811

I think I can do better.


----------



## hybird9012

I have a score of 8.1 for my graphics card. If I get a new faster SSD I can get to 7.9.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hybird9012*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a score of 8.1 for my graphics card. If I get a new faster SSD I can get to 7.9.


This is a Windows 7 thread, you can't compare your Windows 8 scores with Windows 7.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glussier*
> 
> This is a Windows 7 thread, you can't compare your Windows 8 scores with Windows 7.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Apparently 7200rpm RAID 0 is just a bit above average.


This is Windows 8 aswell but if the thread owner changes the title to Windows 7/8 Performance Score Thread, we will get some more ratings to amuse at.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Apparently 7200rpm RAID 0 is just a bit above average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Windows 8 aswell but if the thread owner changes the title to Windows 7/8 Performance Score Thread, we will get some more ratings to amuse at.
Click to expand...

Of course it is 8, but I simply don't see why not post them since the thread was created back when we were young.


----------



## kzone75

My old HP 6735s. Replaced the Sempron SI-40 with Turion ZM-82. Quite the difference.


----------



## braxsusriely

Just for fun


----------



## drb124




----------



## STRATUSRT02

OS: Win 7 Pro


----------



## FtW 420

I asked the OP if I could change the title so nobody has to feel uncomfortable posting win 8 scores. All good, post away!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I asked the OP if I could change the title so nobody has to feel uncomfortable posting win 8 scores. All good, post away!


win 8 scores are not comparable with win 7 scores so lets keep it all win 7 scores please

https://communities.intel.com/thread/30266


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> win 8 scores are not comparable with win 7 scores so lets keep it all win 7 scores please
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/30266


Good point,

*Please state the OS used when submitting scores for easier comparison*


----------



## Kold

W7 HP 64
4770K
GTX780
8GB 1866MHz
Force GS 360GB

EDIT: And the sexiest picture of Emma Watson ever.


----------



## lurker2501

Is it an OK score? (Sig rig, no OC.)


----------



## Dt_Freak1

that seems off. one 570 maxed my video performance in win 7. and I even had a SLI'ed set at one point too. your graphics score seems lowish to me.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> that seems off. one 570 maxed my video performance in win 7. and I even had a SLI'ed set at one point too. your graphics score seems lowish to me.


So what might be the cause for such a low score? Drivers? It's Win 8 Pro, btw.


----------



## 96xj

sig rig .. win7 ultimate 64 bit .


----------



## Dt_Freak1

maybe a driver update would help


----------



## kx11

windows 8.1
MSi GT60 2oc ( i7 4700mq + 780m )



i had to use an external tool to get these results


----------



## kzone75

Windows 8.1 http://valid.canardpc.com/6xc4ij


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> maybe a driver update would help


Doesn't do anything.


----------



## slow72

Win 7 Pro 64 bit with the laptop in my sig.


----------



## netdevil

Windows 7 Pro 64 bit Sig rig


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slow72*
> 
> 
> 
> Win 7 Pro 64 bit with the laptop in my sig.


You know your laptop loves your SSD. XD


----------



## NKrader

I feel so lame that i cant even max out cpu with a 500$ cpu..


----------



## danycyo

Windows 8.1 64


----------



## chris966

Need more powerr xD


----------



## wooshna

AMD rig!!!!


----------



## Grandizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE*


If you study the WEI applet, you'll notice all five stats have the "greyed" blocking which indicates that the WEI has been tempered with. A true WEI score will only grey out the lowest number. A perfect score is impossible as one of the five must fall below to indicate the weakest component. Don't believe everything people post and especially phony screenshots of fixed WEI scores.


----------



## gr1mreaper1989

windowsexperienceindex.jpg 175k .jpg file


i7 3770k 4.2ghz
16gb g.skill ripjaws x 1600mhz (4gb x4)
290x crossfire
ocz vertex 4 128gb ssd

7.8 is my lowest score


----------

